# the Cartier LOVE *ring* thread



## spay_and_neuter

Hi,
Anyone out there happen to know the  US$ retail for the Cartier Love Ring (no diamonds)?  Also, what metals is it available in?  TIA!


----------



## Coldplaylover

You will find your answers at www.cartier.com.


----------



## ally24k

it comes in white gold, yellow gold, rose gold, and platinum, all have different prices. I think the white gold was 1225 when I last inquired about a month or so ago.


----------



## crabtreemeeko

my DH bought the pink gold one for me as a birthday present, very pretty!


----------



## vivi24

Oohh I love this ring, I've been eyeing it for quite some time. I think you have to inquire about the price via email. I can't remember which one I checked for but it was around $2200.
Let us know if you get one!


----------



## ame

I tried on this and a pavé trinity when I was in Vegas last month...I wish I had the cash to buy one of them.


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Here's a pic of my LOVE ring


----------



## JoeyJo21

crabtreemeeko said:


> Here's a pic of my LOVE ring


Gorgeous


----------



## e_pinpin

what a pretty ring.....drooling....heehee


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

crabtreemeeko said:


> Here's a pic of my LOVE ring



Wow that's really pretty.


----------



## Sammyjoe

That ring is lovely!


----------



## karo

Wooow it's stunning!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Thanks everyone! Actually it looks even better IRL... go get it


----------



## chloe-babe

Gorgeous, I would like one to match my love bangle


----------



## LVLorri

Hi

I am new to the forum, I love it!!

Here is my platinum love ring, which I adore


----------



## DamierFashion

Gosh!  I just love the Cartier Love collection.  If I had the money I would wear a Love necklace, bracelet, and ring all at once.... and cheesy as that may seem!  I really, really LOVE this collection!!


----------



## oahctrec

Hi Ladies and Gents - 

Could someone please tell me MSRP on this ring?







I don't own any Cartier or have one close by, any help would be much appreciated!

TIA!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Hi Tracy, pardon my ignorance but what is MSRP?


----------



## Syntagma

Accessorize*me said:


> Hi Tracy, pardon my ignorance but what is MSRP?


 
MSRP= Manufactuers Suggested Retail Price. How much it costs!

I wish I could help you out but I have no clue!


----------



## diana

if you go to the cartier.com site, find the ring on the website and then click on "Ask Information", fill out your info and select "Price" as the info requested, they'll send you an email with the price info within a few minutes!  HTH


----------



## aquablueness

hehe, i'd love to know how much that baby costs too! please post when you find out!!  thank you so much in advance!


----------



## nydiana

I think it is $1250. I would check with Cartier to make sure, but I'm pretty sure my memory is correct with this one. I remember it being about a couple hundred less than the pink gold with sapphire love ring I ended up buying. 

Buy the ring if you can; you'll love wearing it. 

Diana


----------



## oahctrec

Okay I found out... hehe finally. I got one from Cartier this weekend in Seattle. But I don't know if I love this style, or the new "LOVE" one that looks like "Leve" I'll have to find a picture.

But this one.. the classic is $1290.00 w/o tax ( I don't have to pay tax)
The Leve one is $1400.00 

I never asked how much the ones with diamonds are.


----------



## clearstatic

why are you so lucky as to not pay tax? PLEASE SHARE THE SECRET!!!


----------



## oahctrec

LOL It's just a deal I have with my State. I live in crappy rainy weather, so the plus side is that I don't have to pump my own gas and I don't have to pay tax. Hehe =)


----------



## ilzabet

YAY oregon!  

pretty ring too.


----------



## rowie1985

love this ring, really want one myself it is so beautiful!!! definately a classic piece!


----------



## schadenfreude

The white gold one with all 6 diamonds is over $4K... not sure of the exact amount, my own DH would have to tell you.  His is that one with all six screws in white gold.  With tax it was $1300-something.


----------



## queennadine

Does anyone have one and wear it as a wedding band with their engagement ring?

Pics would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! =)


----------



## thegraceful1

I have it but wear on my right hand, but I have seen many people wearing as their wedding band and looks very pretty too.

You can check pics of it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...e-post-your-cartier-pieces-here-232745-2.html


----------



## ayla

queennadine said:


> Does anyone have one and wear it as a wedding band with their engagement ring?
> 
> Pics would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! =)



http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...artier-pieces-here-232745-3.html#post10149259 - this member wears it with her engagement ring, looks great !


----------



## diormilk

Any kind souls out there knows the price for the platinum love ring for men's? (the slighter thicker version)
check the site but it doesn't shows the pricing...


----------



## claudia09

I originally planned on wearing the ring on my fourth finger but I changed my mind except it doesn't fit on any of my other fingers.

Any suggestions? Does anyone know if cartier will be open to exchanging it or am I just stuck with it?


----------



## onegirlcreative

no. especially if you have worn it. if you just purchased it and then changed your mind, you might not have any problems. but from what i understand, cartier is not too flexible about exchanges/returns if something has been worn.

good luck.


----------



## daluu

depends on when you got it as well.


----------



## claudia09

like 3 months ago. so i went to the store and they said they couldn't do anything about it. 

ugh, think they'll be willing to buy it back? or should i just sell it - any ideas how much i can sell it for - its just the rose gold band?


----------



## claudia09

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4085200-love-wedding-band


----------



## linhhhuynh

i have recently fallen in love with this ring. can anyone PLEASE tell me what colors it comes in (rose gold, yellow gold, and the silver?) what variations there are (diamond, no diamond) and how much one is new and used? thank you so so much for your help!


----------



## daluu

the cartier website is very helpful. it lists most things with prices and descriptions.


----------



## onegirlcreative

not silver, white gold and platinumHUGE difference. 

like the bangle, it comes in all varieties with or without diamonds/stones, just depends on what you like. and they also now come in two sizesthe regular LOVE ring, and there's a smaller version now that's a few hundred dollars cheaper, and it's a little thinner. forget what it's called though.

i definitely want to get a LOVE ring to match my bangle, but for now, that's just not possible since i've been unemployed since january, but when i do get a job, i assure you, i'll be back in the market for one.


----------



## claudia09

ah, i have a rose gold one that i bought and don't wear anymore. want to buy it? haha, not even kidding. it's just collecting dust.


----------



## lanasyogamama

^Careful!  You can't discuss selling on threads or PMs.


----------



## XCCX

Hi all 
My question is, can this ring be re sized (to be smaller) and if it has scratches or marks can it be polished again?
Im looking at a pre owned yellow gold one online and would like to know the possibilities.
thanks!


----------



## XCCX

ETA: Im looking at a white hold one!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'd be nervous to resize it, personally.


----------



## onegirlcreative

i was told that it's not really recommended to size this ring. mainly because of where the 'screws' are located on the ring. is it that much bigger on you that it's unwearable? because typically if it's a good enough size, i'll go up a size at the most. maybe opt to wear on a larger finger like your middle finger? i actually want a LOVE ring for my middle finger on my right hand.


----------



## designerdiva40

I dont think it can be re-sized, my husband has got the wg without diamonds & he is picking it up from Cartier the weekend after having its first polish, I will let you know how it turns out.  Ive been thinking of getting the yg or rg to go with my yg bangle but not sure as I also like the Chopard happy diamond ring.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Cartier does not recommend that you resize them. I asked the exact same question.


----------



## eggpudding

Bump.. I know the platinum was around 800 GBP 2 years ago, does anyone have a ballpark figure for the YG?


----------



## zjajkj

love it


----------



## skyqueen

LVLorri said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the forum, I love it!!
> 
> Here is my platinum love ring, which I adore


Welcome Lorri...your ring is stunning!


----------



## whoops

eggpudding said:


> Bump.. I know the platinum was around 800 GBP 2 years ago, does anyone have a ballpark figure for the YG?



It looks like there are different sizes on the US website but these were the prices.

the wedding band in YG is 3.6mm plain is $950 and then $1850 with a diamond
the Love ring in YG is $1525


----------



## restricter

DamierFashion said:


> Gosh!  I just love the Cartier Love collection.  If I had the money I would wear a Love necklace, bracelet, and ring all at once.... and cheesy as that may seem!  I really, really LOVE this collection!!



Then color me Cheddar.  I wear my love watch, necklace, ring and cuff all together.  Or I'll switch it up with last year's holiday love necklace and bracelet.  I guess you could say I'm in love with love!


----------



## darkangel07760

restricter said:


> Then color me Cheddar.  I wear my love watch, necklace, ring and cuff all together.  Or I'll switch it up with last year's holiday love necklace and bracelet.  I guess you could say I'm in love with love!


 
LOL cheddar.


----------



## eggpudding

whoops said:


> It looks like there are different sizes on the US website but these were the prices.
> 
> the wedding band in YG is 3.6mm plain is $950 and then $1850 with a diamond
> the Love ring in YG is $1525



Thank you so much!


----------



## stomatology

Platinum would be nice but you have to order and wait.. Even in Paris..


----------



## americanroyal89

Hi everyone I was looking at Cartier wedding bands and I was wondering are they like normal rings where you just slip them on or do you need a screw driver like you do for their bracelets? 

sorry if that was a dumb question, I just couldnt seem to find the answer.

Thank you for any info


----------



## sjunky13

No, It slips right on. The screws look is just for decoration. I have a Love ring. it is really nice.


----------



## americanroyal89

thank you for such a fast reply! 

hmm ok i kind of like the idea of the screw driver lol, but i guess it is impractical since its a ring and not a bracelet...


----------



## sjunky13

I have Love earrings. They already take a while to put on, if they came with a screw I would be pissed, LOL. 
The ring is easily removable, just like any other ring. A man can slip it off easy, lmao!


----------



## americanroyal89

LOL uh oh, im looking for me and my boyfriend so i guess we are both in trouble lmao


----------



## ESQ.

I was wondering if the love ring came in one standard size in reference to its width. I saw a pic kylie jenner put up and it looks really thin. I love it and wanted to know if its possibly a kids size? any help would be appreciated !


----------



## ESQ.

bump


----------



## missD

Love ring comes in two sizes - the thicker version (looks more substantial in my opinion) and the one you're seeing on Kylie.


----------



## Delansify

i believe the one shes wearing is the love "wedding band" as opposed to the "classic" love ring. its so delicate and pretty, i really like it!


----------



## frzsri

Yep, it comes in two width sizes. I have the thinner one in WG. It suits me better as I have small fingers.


----------



## chanel-girl

Yeah, it is called a wedding band on the website.


----------



## ESQ.

thank you so much girls!!


----------



## Chanel.Love

Any idea how much love ring cost in Singapore?


----------



## beachy10

I got this RG multistone Love ring and like it but feel it's a bit underwhelming by itself. Do you think I could add onto it to make it more substantial? I was thinking of stacking it with another Love ring. Do you think I should go with the same size ring or smaller (wedding band size)?
What do you think?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Honestly I think if you stack the ring with another love it will be too much. I think it might even effect movement in your finger. I guess this is one of those try it out and see irl. If you dont love the ring let it go and get something that overwhelms you (ok not overwhelms, just wows you)


----------



## dustgirl

I would stack it with a thin diamond eternity band if anything. I think another Love will take away, rather than enhance.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I think the LOVE is too thick to be treated as a stacker...  If you do stack, I agree with dustgirl's recommendation.  Keep it thin.


----------



## daly15

I know what the OP means. When I tried my RG ring by itself it felt kind of blah. But the smart Cartier SA quickly showed me the bracelet and once I tried them together I loved the look.  The funny thing is that I went to Cartier looking to buy the Trinity ring and my husband ended up buying me the three pieces!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## XCCX

I dont thing the ring is nice being stacked atleast for me, the wedding band on the other hand is (with a thin eternity).

Here is a photo of my Love wedding band stacked:







Its a bit over the top with the e ring but sometimes I just feel like wearing all the 3 together!


----------



## Bethc

Here's pics of my WG w/diamond love ring, it's the wider version.   I usually wear it with my eternity band, but I think it looks nice alone as well.


----------



## beachy10

Yeah, I am thinking 2 of the same size would be yuck. Perhaps I'll take it to Cartier this weekend to see how the smaller band looks with it. I hate to keep it if I won't wear it. I only have until this weekend to return for store credit.


----------



## TravelBug

I think your ring looks lovely by itself.  It has the right width, amount of bling and the unusual rose gold combination to stand alone.  I wouldn't stack it with anything else.  I have a wg with 1 diamond 4mm band and I sometimes stack it with my eternity band when I don't feel like wearing my ering/wedding band set, but I think yours is just perfect the way it is.


----------



## specme

Hi. I'm new to the Cartier thread ( a wanderer over from the Louis Vuitton area).
I lost my 3 stone anniversary band and will need a replacement and was thinking about the love ring in yellow gold.
I haven't been able to find pricing info anywhere and I can't get Cartier's website to download on my iPad.
Does anyone know the price ? I just want the yellow gold love ring.
Thanks for yall's help !!


----------



## almostaddict

specme said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm new to the Cartier thread ( a wanderer over from the Louis Vuitton area).
> I lost my 3 stone anniversary band and will need a replacement and was thinking about the love ring in yellow gold.
> I haven't been able to find pricing info anywhere and I can't get Cartier's website to download on my iPad.
> Does anyone know the price ? I just want the yellow gold love ring.
> Thanks for yall's help !!



Hello...i dont have an exact price but justl to give you an idea...the white gold love ring in the wide band costs around 1800+ with tax....so yellow gold should be lesser than that, and if you opt for the narrower or slimmer band, it should also be lesser than the wider band. Thats for the plain ring. If you go with a stone or stones that's on a diff price range.  Maybe you can call cartier for prices.


----------



## etk123

The wide Love ring in yg is $1525 and the Love wedding ring is $950 usd. Sorry you lost your ring!


----------



## specme

etk123 said:


> The wide Love ring in yg is $1525 and the Love wedding ring is $950 usd. Sorry you lost your ring!


Thanks for the info.
What's the difference ? I didn't know there was more than one !


----------



## etk123

The Love ring is much wider than the wedding band. If somebody just refers to it as the Love ring, I assume it's the wider one unless they specify the wedding band. Then of course there are the ones with diamonds...all different prices for those too!


----------



## MillyT

Do you happen to know how wide is the wedding band in milli-meters? Thank you!



etk123 said:


> The Love ring is much wider than the wedding band. If somebody just refers to it as the Love ring, I assume it's the wider one unless they specify the wedding band. Then of course there are the ones with diamonds...all different prices for those too!


----------



## etk123

MillyT said:


> Do you happen to know how wide is the wedding band in milli-meters? Thank you!



Website says it's 3.6mm, no width listed for the regular ring. Hth!


----------



## MillyT

oh thank you! 



etk123 said:


> Website says it's 3.6mm, no width listed for the regular ring. Hth!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

Hi everyone!

As I am planning to buy my first cartier mini love ring , I am having dilemma with Pink gold or yellow gold . 

I am planning to buy the mini ring with a diamond 

So I would like to hear some opinions 
If anyone has the ring, please post the pics if you don't mind!

thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## LVoeletters

Yg!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

LVoeletters said:


> Yg!



argh, Yellow gold is niceee... i know!!! but pink gold is also niceee..
aghhhhhhhhhhh!! dilemma 
you decided to buy YG love bangle? (saw your thread )


----------



## LVoeletters

apple_grapefrui said:


> argh, Yellow gold is niceee... i know!!! but pink gold is also niceee..
> aghhhhhhhhhhh!! dilemma
> you decided to buy YG love bangle? (saw your thread )



I personally want a YG love ring after seeing a sales associate in lilly pulitzer in cute preppy clothes with simple gold jewelery- michael kors watch, the love ring, a gold tiffany bracelet and another tiffany ring, all in yellow gold. It always remained on the back of my mind. for diamonds I like wg or yellow gold. but if you were doing a colored stone and did say pink sapphire then I would say do pink gold. and i still have NOO idea what to do!!! :/ I just want both lol


----------



## apple_grapefrui

LVoeletters said:


> I personally want a YG love ring after seeing a sales associate in lilly pulitzer in cute preppy clothes with simple gold jewelery- michael kors watch, the love ring, a gold tiffany bracelet and another tiffany ring, all in yellow gold. It always remained on the back of my mind. for diamonds I like wg or yellow gold. but if you were doing a colored stone and did say pink sapphire then I would say do pink gold. and i still have NOO idea what to do!!! :/ I just want both lol



arghh!! originally I had my eyes on Gold yellow only... but then friend suggested me a pink gold and when I looked at it... it also looked gorgeous!!!

I am just going to get the mini ring with normal diamond (aka, crystal color).
I went to try it on last day and seems like YG stands out more but then pink gold kinda blend in, very soft (gentle-goldish). They are very similar in colour thou, pink gold is a bit softer... 

sighh dilemma!! let me know once you made up your mind!


----------



## Samia

I have the PG and I love it!! So I vote PG


----------



## pamella

How did both colors look with your skintone? I have a light olive tone, and I wear the YG,
but I have seen ladies here with a pinkish tone to their skin, and the RG looks gorgeous
on them.  What metal is your watch? I love the YG with a diamond.


----------



## XCCX

I have it in WG with 1 diamond only because at the time I got it I already had many YG pieces but my 1st choice would always be YG!


----------



## AnnaKian

RG!  I just loooove Cartier's RG, very subtle and feminine.
I would try them on and see which suits your skintone better.


----------



## AnnaKian

AnnaKian said:


> RG! I just loooove Cartier's RG, very subtle and feminine.
> I would try them on and see which suits your skintone better.


 

Oh, and I forgot to mention that in certain light Cartier's RG looks a lot like YG. So then you can enjoy both colors of gold!


----------



## etk123

I have pink, no diamond, and I love it! I wear it stacked with skinny eternity bands or by itself. I agree that Cartier pink gold is subtle, in certain lights it could be mistaken for yellow. You can't go wrong with either color, get the color you find prettiest!


----------



## SophiaLee

I want the rose gold myself so I vote for that. Cartier RG is soo subtle it really almost looks like YG. They are both beautiful tho, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## specme

The mini ring is a real narrow band. I didn't realize how narrow it was until I tried it on ,then I exchanged it for the regular size.
I did the yg .


----------



## etk123

Pink gold


----------



## apple_grapefrui

Samia said:


> I have the PG and I love it!! So I vote PG



yes, PG is lovely!!!  thanks for the vote!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

pamella said:


> How did both colors look with your skintone? I have a light olive tone, and I wear the YG,
> but I have seen ladies here with a pinkish tone to their skin, and the RG looks gorgeous
> on them.  What metal is your watch? I love the YG with a diamond.



I think pink gold suits better with someone who has lighter skin tone, it kinda makes looks dull with my skin :/ but the colour is very nice thou.... soft-ish gold...

sI am kinda leaning towards YG... 
I think YG looks better with my skin tone? I am Asian and has those typical asian skin tone haha. My watch is silver... and yes, YG with a diamond is gorgeous....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

xactreality said:


> I have it in WG with 1 diamond only because at the time I got it I already had many YG pieces but my 1st choice would always be YG!



Yes,,,, YG is always gorgeous and for some reason I think it looks more elegant? although PG is also nice... ummmmm they look similar!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

AnnaKian said:


> RG!  I just loooove Cartier's RG, very subtle and feminine.
> I would try them on and see which suits your skintone better.



hey! yeah, PG looks so nice too.... softer than YG but similar in colour.
I am leaning towards more on YG side but cant decide yet!!! because they looks SO similar... just a lil difference!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

etk123 said:


> I have pink, no diamond, and I love it! I wear it stacked with skinny eternity bands or by itself. I agree that Cartier pink gold is subtle, in certain lights it could be mistaken for yellow. You can't go wrong with either color, get the color you find prettiest!



PG is very nice in colour and I agree with similarity in colour with YG!!
they are SO similar, but PG is a little softer than YG.

I think YG looks better with my skin tone... but still, PG looks nice too...
ummmm!!! were u always wanted PG when you were considering purchasing the ring?


----------



## apple_grapefrui

SophiaLee said:


> I want the rose gold myself so I vote for that. Cartier RG is soo subtle it really almost looks like YG. They are both beautiful tho, can't go wrong with either.



so agreee... they are both SOOOOOOO PRETYYYY!!! I want it NOWW haha


----------



## apple_grapefrui

specme said:


> The mini ring is a real narrow band. I didn't realize how narrow it was until I tried it on ,then I exchanged it for the regular size.
> I did the yg .



yeah, I have thin fingers... so the regular would look too big on me.
I am wearing tiffany ring now and its so big...!
so thats why I want the mini cartier love ring! I am planning to wear it 24/7!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

etk123 said:


> Pink gold



!!GORGEOUS!!! thanks for the pic

but it looks like YG!!! they are so similar in colour..


----------



## Ali7364

Pink gold or yellow... both would be lovely!!  ETK, your ring is Gorg!!!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

Ali7364 said:


> Pink gold or yellow... both would be lovely!!  ETK, your ring is Gorg!!!



I know!! they are both similar in colour!!! argh, but I can only buy one of them...!!!


----------



## dianahuang

As i heard from Cartier SA, they told me that RG means Love, YG means eternity, and WG means friendship. I also in dilemma choosing between RG and WG as my wedding ring (bf let me choose for our wedding ring). They both are beautiful. The SA advice me to choose RG, cause WG will turn yellowish by the long time worn. And RG or YG will stay to be gold &#57430;

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kim_mac

pink gold for me

also depends on whether you are getting a bracelet and which gold you will choose.


----------



## apple_grapefrui

dianahuang said:


> As i heard from Cartier SA, they told me that RG means Love, YG means eternity, and WG means friendship. I also in dilemma choosing between RG and WG as my wedding ring (bf let me choose for our wedding ring). They both are beautiful. The SA advice me to choose RG, cause WG will turn yellowish by the long time worn. And RG or YG will stay to be gold &#57430;
> 
> Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum



I got PG 

Look for my thread, theres pics


----------



## apple_grapefrui

kim_mac said:


> pink gold for me
> 
> also depends on whether you are getting a bracelet and which gold you will choose.



I got the PG!


----------



## bags27

Pink gold


----------



## apple_grapefrui

bags27 said:


> Pink gold



haha ya, i got one alrdy!


----------



## usurp1

i like the pink gold


----------



## apple_grapefrui

usurp1 said:


> i like the pink gold



 i bought PG~


----------



## bekstar1

Hi Ladies! I am wanting to purchase a love ring soon and have become obsessed with the colored stone one! Does anyone else have this ring and do you love it? I have tried to find pictures of it on the hand, but an yet to find one!


----------



## Greentea

With the pink tourmaline? So pretty! And the stones are a little surprise.


----------



## bekstar1

Im after one with the rainbow gems, the pink one is so pretty also!


----------



## lorienme

I am getting a Cartier love ring from my Mother as a birthday present. On the Cartier website there are two 18K yellow gold rings exactly the same price. 

What exactly is the difference between the two? I don't see one myself :S


----------



## karo

Are you sure they're both yellow gold? Normally there's one in yellow gold, one in rose gold and one in white gold. The one in rose and yellow gold have the same price. The one in white gold is a little more expensive.


----------



## lorienme

Yes both yellow gold 18k and my mistake there is a price difference of £25

One is £1025 (product ref: 48306900) the other £1050 (product ref: B4084600)

They both look exactly the same to me unless I am missing something? Product description just says "18K yellow gold ring"


----------



## Tessa12

Hi, I have the love ring with coloured stones and I do love it! Unfortunately I am allergic to rose gold though so I can't wear it


----------



## beachy10

I love the white gold version. I owned both the RG and WG multistone rings but returned them to buy a 10 diamond love bracelet. I am not much of a ring wearer but they were very pretty!


----------



## lorienme

Going to Cartier today to have a look and hopefully buy my love ring 

Should really get it in Harrods so I get the rewards points but I want to get it from the Cartier flagship on Bond St to really make it more of an experience

Wish me luck!


----------



## Seham

that's an interesting question, I would like to know the answer to it if u ever find out please


----------



## jtc103

Interesting....I don't see any differences either.  Good luck with your shopping for your LOVE ring today!  Show us pics when you come back


----------



## karo

lorienme said:
			
		

> Yes both yellow gold 18k and my mistake there is a price difference of £25
> 
> One is £1025 (product ref: 48306900) the other £1050 (product ref: B4084600)
> 
> They both look exactly the same to me unless I am missing something? Product description just says "18K yellow gold ring"



Hmmm I'm really curious about it... Let us know please if they tell what's the difference. And of course show us what did you choose


----------



## bekstar1

I went into the store and they had none with the coloured gems, I tried on the plain WG, it was a lot thicker than I had imagined


----------



## bekstar1

Tessa12 said:


> Hi, I have the love ring with coloured stones and I do love it! Unfortunately I am allergic to rose gold though so I can't wear it



That is so unfortunate! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Engel

For now, my husband and I are wearing plain white gold bands, ever since we got married in the courthouse in february of 2012. But we will still have a religious wedding in february of 2014, and I want the rings we are wearing when we are united in front of God and our family to be the ones we will be wearing forever, and the plain white gold ones we have just arent that...

After much research, I decided on the cartied LOVE ring, with 3 diamonds for me and without any diamonds for my husband, because I love matching rings, I am brazilian and I have never seen a brazilian couple with different wedding rings. the difference is the ring for the woman usually has a tiny diamond on it, so it is still "the same", but with a little bit of bling! hehe

I am in doubt about which color to get our LOVE rings, though... I wear white gold/silver jewelry the most, but I love to mix it with yellor gold pieces, I also love the look of pink gold, even though I dont have any pink gold pieces as of today.

*I just wanted to see pictures of your LOVE rings, if possible, in any of the 3 colors (white, yellow or pink gold)*

The 3 rings I am still in doubt for me:

white gold and diamonds
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4032500-love-ring

pink gold and diamonds
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4087500-love-ring

pink gold and pink sapphires
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4064400-love-ring

yellow gold and diamonds
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4032400-love-ring


And the ones I am in doubt for my husband:

white gold
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4084700-love-ring

pink gold
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4084800-love-ring

yellow gold
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4084600-love-ring


My husband said I can choose any of them, whatever color I decide, he will wear it with love (no pun intended! lol)

It would help me immensely to see pictures of any of those 7 rings I posted, to have a proper idea how they truly look like. I have 6 months to decide, I am on a diet and want to buy them only middle of 2013, when I have lost more weight, so I wont need to resize it after.


Thank you for any help or opinions as to which one you like best and why.


----------



## Engel

I would also consider the platinum rings, they are a little expensivier and i would probably only get them around december of 2013 if I decide on them, but would have them before the day we get married in the church anyway:

for me:
platinum with diamonds:
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4046700-love-ring

for him:
simple platinum:
http://www.cartier.de/#/entdecken/schmuck/b4084900-love-ring


----------



## iabell1611

Trying to decide on whether or not to buy this or just a regular rose gold one. There is not a store near me so if any of you have one and can take  a pic of it on your finger it would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## perfectionbaby

Can someone tell me how your Cartier love white gold ring is holding up ? Will the color tarnish over time ? Thanks


----------



## karo

I've had mine for the last 4 months and so far nothing changed. I've been wearing my Trinity ring all the time for almost a year and also nothing about the colors changed.


----------



## luxebaglover

Hi, I am devastated! I would like to hear your opinion on the next matter...
My DH gave me a double ring with 4 diamonds as a push present. Initially the ring was too big and we exchanged it, and did the same two more times since it continued to be loose on my middle finger. As for the last time, the SA told me she could no longer exchange it, so I used it and realized that it continued to be big for me. I do not know if I lost weight or the weather is not helping (it is cold right now where we live), but it already scratched and SA told me Cartier does not do resizing. If their jewelers modify it, Cartier won't make the warranty valid in the future. I do not know what to do. &#128553; Don't want the ring to be sitting in a box unworn. Is the warranty for a lifetime or just for a year? In which cases does it apply? How does it work? Please help me. TIA!


----------



## Mcandy

perfectionbaby said:


> Can someone tell me how your Cartier love white gold ring is holding up ? Will the color tarnish over time ? Thanks



Gold doesnt tarnish but sometimes as it aged and when it comes contact with strong chemicals the metal used underneath like copper could resurfaced. I think it just needs cleaning. I heard gold is originally yellow. They just add something to whiten it so its possible that in time it could turn yellow. I think the jeweller could do something about it though..


----------



## AntiqueShopper

luxebaglover said:


> Hi, I am devastated! I would like to hear your opinion on the next matter...
> My DH gave me a double ring with 4 diamonds as a push present. Initially the ring was too big and we exchanged it, and did the same two more times since it continued to be loose on my middle finger. As for the last time, the SA told me she could no longer exchange it, so I used it and realized that it continued to be big for me. I do not know if I lost weight or the weather is not helping (it is cold right now where we live), but it already scratched and SA told me Cartier does not do resizing. If their jewelers modify it, Cartier won't make the warranty valid in the future. I do not know what to do. &#128553; Don't want the ring to be sitting in a box unworn. Is the warranty for a lifetime or just for a year? In which cases does it apply? How does it work? Please help me. TIA!



How loose is it?  Can you ask Cartier to add sizing beads to help?


----------



## luxebaglover

AntiqueShopper said:


> How loose is it?  Can you ask Cartier to add sizing beads to help?




It is like half size big. I already asked but they won't touch the ring &#128553;
Why shouldn't they do it? we are paying good money for their products  , they should be more flexible! &#128530;


----------



## kcarmona

Yay! My very first Cartier piece! Rose gold mini love (pre owned)


----------



## pree

luxebaglover said:


> It is like half size big. I already asked but they won't touch the ring &#128553;
> Why shouldn't they do it? we are paying good money for their products  , they should be more flexible! &#128530;


the ring could be worn on a chain as a pendant.....


----------



## luxebaglover

pree said:


> the ring could be worn on a chain as a pendant.....




I already sent it to Cartier fir re-evaluation if the can add sizing balls, I hope it can be dine. If not, I will try and use it as a pendant! Thank you for ur advice &#128077;


----------



## Luxelifemomma

The love ring can't be traditionally sized due to aesthetic reasons. Adding beads or a liner isn't a problem usually, especially for over a half size. Just make sure you say that and not that you want it traditionally sized (cut and soldered).


----------



## Luxelifemomma

The love ring can't be traditionally sized due to aesthetic reasons. Adding beads or a liner isn't a problem usually, especially for over a half size. Just make sure you say that and not that you want it traditionally sized (cut and soldered).


----------



## luxebaglover

Luxelifemomma said:


> The love ring can't be traditionally sized due to aesthetic reasons. Adding beads or a liner isn't a problem usually, especially for over a half size. Just make sure you say that and not that you want it traditionally sized (cut and soldered).




I hope! I am waiting for their response. The thing is that when I tried the measuring rings it appeared to be size 50 but strangely when the ring arrived it came a little bit loose. I do not know if it because of the model or the measuring rings are different or tighter. It is confusing... 
Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Alice1803

Cartier love rings owners, please help!!!!!!!!
Does this look like an authentic Cartier love ring?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301491986208?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you,


----------



## elliesaurus

luxebaglover said:


> I hope! I am waiting for their response. The thing is that when I tried the measuring rings it appeared to be size 50 but strangely when the ring arrived it came a little bit loose. I do not know if it because of the model or the measuring rings are different or tighter. It is confusing...
> Has anyone had this problem?




I had the same problem, but with the trinity ring. My DH had the same problem with the trinity wedding band, which is more similar to the love ring. He actually shook his hand and the ring just flew off. The thickness of the ring also makes a difference.


----------



## luxebaglover

elliesaurus said:


> I had the same problem, but with the trinity ring. My DH had the same problem with the trinity wedding band, which is more similar to the love ring. He actually shook his hand and the ring just flew off. The thickness of the ring also makes a difference.




What did he do with the ring?


----------



## elliesaurus

luxebaglover said:


> What did he do with the ring?




We ended up exchanging it for a smaller size that following week... But I see you've already tried to do that. Hopefully the sizing beads will work!


----------



## LexielLoveee

I'm overseas and will be in the us virgin island does anyone know discounts off us prices on love collection bracelets and ring?? Thanks!


----------



## luxebaglover

elliesaurus said:


> We ended up exchanging it for a smaller size that following week... But I see you've already tried to do that. Hopefully the sizing beads will work!




I hope that too!


----------



## care_73

Anyone know how much for the white gold Love Ring in Canada && also in Paris France?

Thnx!!


----------



## americanroyal89

I just ordered this love wedding band in white gold off eBay. The seller had amazing feedback and the pictures look good, I hope it is authentic.


----------



## americanroyal89

Just got it today 




Here it is stacked with my baby trinity


----------



## georgypork

Hi! Does anybody know if the love wedding band is 18k solid gold or just 18k gold plated? (REF: B4085200)


----------



## pree

americanroyal89 said:


> Just got it today
> View attachment 2906277
> View attachment 2906278
> 
> 
> Here it is stacked with my baby trinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906279


 
Congratulation! I love the look of the Trinity and Love rings stacked together!


----------



## Rami00

georgypork said:


> Hi! Does anybody know if the love wedding band is 18k solid gold or just 18k gold plated? (REF: B4085200)



Solid gold.


----------



## americanroyal89

pree said:


> Congratulation! I love the look of the Trinity and Love rings stacked together!




Thank you! I saw them stacked on Instagram and I was like hmmmm maybe I should try this lol


----------



## pree

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank you! I saw them stacked on Instagram and I was like hmmmm maybe I should try this lol


 
I stack my PG wedding band size Love ring and small Trinity (2.9mm size).
Today I'm just wearing the Love ring on it's own.


----------



## pree

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank you! I saw them stacked on Instagram and I was like hmmmm maybe I should try this lol


 
I stack my PG wedding band size Love ring and small Trinity (2.9mm size).
Today I'm just wearing the Love ring on it's own.


----------



## bigheart

Help!  I really want to order the love wedding band but I am stuck between white or pink gold.  I have a yellow gold love cuff, I have no rose/pink gold.  I am pale, dark hair, NW 13 Mac foundation, I want to wear this ring alone or stack with my platinum rings, should I stay with the white or get pink to mix things up?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bigheart said:


> Help!  I really want to order the love wedding band but I am stuck between white or pink gold.  I have a yellow gold love cuff, I have no rose/pink gold.  I am pale, dark hair, NW 13 Mac foundation, I want to wear this ring alone or stack with my platinum rings, should I stay with the white or get pink to mix things up?



I would get the pink gold. Cartier pink gold is beautiful.


----------



## luxebaglover

Hi ladies and gents, I have a dilemma and hope you can help me clear my mind. My DH gave me as a push present the double band love ring. I've always wanted the mini rose gold one and I have been thinking lately if it would be convenient to buy it since I already have the other one. What do you suggest? TIA!


----------



## mizfoxy

Hi there just wondering if anyone knew how much the YG love ring with one diamond costs?? I can't seem to find it on the Cartier US site??thanks so much!!


----------



## Spring Time

Love the pink gold such pretty color


----------



## DianaR811

luxebaglover said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I have a dilemma and hope you can help me clear my mind. My DH gave me as a push present the double band love ring. I've always wanted the mini rose gold one and I have been thinking lately if it would be convenient to buy it since I already have the other one. What do you suggest? TIA!


I think the pink is beautiful! I was in Cartier last week contemplating the same purchase.  I am holding off for now because I had a baby 6 months ago, and my fingers are not quite back to normal yet. But once I'm back to normal the pink love wedding band is the first purchase on my list!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here is mine, Rose Gold LOVE Ring.


----------



## marwaaa

Has anyone purchased jewelry from Cartier in Mexico? I'll be traveling to Belize and Mexico next week and was thinking of checking it out


----------



## rasnoorthind

Are the rings with LOVE engraved on them still available? If so, is anyone familiar with the pricing on those? TIA!


----------



## princess sophia

Hi, can anyone please me authenticate this mini love ring? Thank you!!!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151633456582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Hi Everyone,
I just got a Brilliant Diamond Love Ring as a present, for my wedding ring, when we ride on the motorcycle. I needed something flat that won't be hurt by the constant pulling off and on of my gloves. I love it, and to me it is gorgeous.


----------



## spoiledwify

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dobbratacus

Around 1200 with the box


----------



## Dimm6

Gorgeous ring.


----------



## inverved

Tonight, I bought the Love ring in yellow gold from the Sydney boutique.


----------



## LexLV

Bought myself the YG love ring from Cartier inside Saks on 5th in NYC Monday night


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

pree said:


> the ring could be worn on a chain as a pendant.....




thats what i did to my Bvlgari ring.....  too big on my pinky finger, too small on all other fingers...


----------



## Mcandy

loveLuxhandbags said:


> thats what i did to my Bvlgari ring.....  too big on my pinky finger, too small on all other fingers...



I wanted to try making a pendant out of my trinity ing but I was worried that I might scratch the ring with the chain since its gold..


----------



## spoiledwify

My mini love band in rose gold with my hearts on fire . Still waiting for the wg  to stack it together


----------



## spoiledwify

Mcandy said:


> I wanted to try making a pendant out of my trinity ing but I was worried that I might scratch the ring with the chain since its gold..




I'm going to try using my love ring as  pendant too but not with chain , I'm going use this


----------



## spoiledwify

no_1_diva said:


> Tonight, I bought the Love ring in yellow gold from the Sydney boutique.




Nice!!! Is this the mini band or the 5.5?


----------



## Mcandy

spoiledwify said:


> I'm going to try using my love ring as  pendant too but not with chain , I'm going use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974550



Thats a good idea...where did you buy this one? Im thinking of something like the cord they use for the charity bracelet


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

Mcandy said:


> I wanted to try making a pendant out of my trinity ing but I was worried that I might scratch the ring with the chain since its gold..


Originally, I wanted a gold chain as well.  But the SA at Bvlgari gave me the option using black leather cord....  looks pretty good.  U might want to consider.  Something different...  of course, I got a ring to match it....


----------



## Mcandy

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Originally, I wanted a gold chain as well.  But the SA at Bvlgari gave me the option using black leather cord....  looks pretty good.  U might want to consider.  Something different...  of course, I got a ring to match it....



Do you mind telling me the price for the cord please? Thanks..that looks nice...


----------



## inverved

spoiledwify said:


> Nice!!! Is this the mini band or the 5.5?



I think it's the mini band, or what they call the wedding band.


----------



## kriella

I AM IN LOVE im planning on buying the thin cartier love band as my next purchase but still stuck between the yellow gold and pink gold, its hard to tell the difference in the pictures, does anyone have any pictures of them next to eachother?


----------



## auth888

Cartier LOVE in rose gold. I wonder why they don't make this anymore


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Who has had success stacking the thinner/engagement type love rings? I have two right now but was wondering if anyone has worn 3 or 4 of them. I have rose and white gold right now and it looks really nice.


----------



## gatorpooh

kriella said:


> I AM IN LOVE im planning on buying the thin cartier love band as my next purchase but still stuck between the yellow gold and pink gold, its hard to tell the difference in the pictures, does anyone have any pictures of them next to eachother?




Have you decided which gold to purchase? I will be in Paris this weekend on my honeymoon and will be going to Cartier to hopefully get a Love wedding band. I am leaning toward rose gold but I would be happy to try both and snap a few pics for you.


----------



## spoiledwify

auth888 said:


> Cartier LOVE in rose gold. I wonder why they don't make this anymore




That's what I'm been looking too
Wonder where to find one  anyway that look good on you [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## spoiledwify

kriella said:


> I AM IN LOVE im planning on buying the thin cartier love band as my next purchase but still stuck between the yellow gold and pink gold, its hard to tell the difference in the pictures, does anyone have any pictures of them next to eachother?




Here's mine but both on 5.5 not the thin one  ( but I'll  post my rose gold and yellow gold  thin one when my sister return my yg) but right now hope this will do just comparison


----------



## Kuljit.kaur

Why do the love rings get so scratched up??


----------



## erinrose

Kuljit.kaur said:


> Why do the love rings get so scratched up??


Beacuse they are gold, gold gets scratched up.


----------



## Kuljit.kaur

erinrose said:


> Beacuse they are gold, gold gets scratched up.



I have lots of gold.. Of higher karats as well and its never gotten so scratched up.


----------



## spoiledwify

Kuljit.kaur said:


> Why do the love rings get so scratched up??




Maybe because it's a softer gold ?


----------



## Caz71

I work in a cafe. My yg is sooo scratched&#128514;


----------



## Mcandy

Kuljit.kaur said:


> I have lots of gold.. Of higher karats as well and its never gotten so scratched up.



Gold is  soft by nature thats why they mix it with some alloy to make it hard. It is easily scratched. I have higher karat gold too like 21 k and 18 k and it indeed acquired some scratches through the years. With my cartier trinity ring, im always extra careful in doing things while wearing it. But then, it still manage to have some scratches despite the extra care. I dont know why! Now, im learning to live with it. I just hope, despite such thin band of my trinity, it wont eventually cut into half. That would definitely be a bummer!


----------



## gatorpooh

I got my rose gold Love ring in Paris today. I planned on buying the thinner band to stack with my Trinity, but my husband and I both preferred the thicker band worn alone. I tried on the bracelet too. That is next on my list &#128525;


----------



## spoiledwify

gatorpooh said:


> I got my rose gold Love ring in Paris today. I planned on buying the thinner band to stack with my Trinity, but my husband and I both preferred the thicker band worn alone. I tried on the bracelet too. That is next on my list [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005762




Congrats  on your new love  , me too I'm in the process of completing my stack looking for wg now and I'm complete .
Wear in good health


----------



## londonChanel

Is the Love ring with love engraved discontinued? It's on the UK site but not US. I want it in white gold and have emailed cartier for a price but does anyone know? Do you all like the love engraved one or the other thick band better?  Not the thin wedding bands but the thicker ones. Thanks!


----------



## spoiledwify

londonChanel said:


> Is the Love ring with love engraved discontinued? It's on the UK site but not US. I want it in white gold and have emailed cartier for a price but does anyone know? Do you all like the love engraved one or the other thick band better?  Not the thin wedding bands but the thicker ones. Thanks!




I'm also looking for one of this and I think it's discontinue if I'm not mistake  coz I can't find it here in us website ...  Do you  mind if you could share the link ? I would love to have one of this  I'd for the thick one  if they have it


----------



## londonChanel

Hey!  Just go to cartier.uk and its under rings.


----------



## spoiledwify

londonChanel said:


> Hey!  Just go to cartier.uk and its under rings.




Thank you I'll check it


----------



## spoiledwify

londonChanel said:


> Is the Love ring with love engraved discontinued? It's on the UK site but not US. I want it in white gold and have emailed cartier for a price but does anyone know? Do you all like the love engraved one or the other thick band better?  Not the thin wedding bands but the thicker ones. Thanks!




I found it but no price have you heard from them yet?


----------



## londonChanel

No but hopefully tomorrow and I plan to call a store anyway. I will let you know!


----------



## spoiledwify

londonChanel said:


> No but hopefully tomorrow and I plan to call a store anyway. I will let you know!




Would be great


----------



## Kuljit.kaur

Mcandy said:


> Gold is  soft by nature thats why they mix it with some alloy to make it hard. It is easily scratched. I have higher karat gold too like 21 k and 18 k and it indeed acquired some scratches through the years. With my cartier trinity ring, im always extra careful in doing things while wearing it. But then, it still manage to have some scratches despite the extra care. I dont know why! Now, im learning to live with it. I just hope, despite such thin band of my trinity, it wont eventually cut into half. That would definitely be a bummer!



Yeah I wear 22k mostly but shockingly my love ring has so many scratches compared to any other jewelry, yet it cost so much more :/ might need to get it polished or something. I only bought it back in February but oh well. Learned to be more careful now. And cut in half?? :o I'd be so upset, try to not do things that require hand power while wearing the ring. I need to get the pouch so I can place it safely if I have to take it off. Sadly never received it with my ring from the Cartier at Saks


----------



## gatorpooh

spoiledwify said:


> Congrats  on your new love  , me too I'm in the process of completing my stack looking for wg now and I'm complete .
> Wear in good health




Thank you!


----------



## gatorpooh

My new Love stacked with my wedding band. I really like this look for when I don't feel like wearing my engagement ring.


----------



## HRHtcs

mine is the thinner version YG.

The nail ring I stack it with is white gold with 4 little pave diamonds from Saks.

I wear a 2 tone rolex datejust so I think the stack compliments it. Would love to add a diamond band to the mix &#128513;


----------



## spoiledwify

londonChanel said:


> No but hopefully tomorrow and I plan to call a store anyway. I will let you know!




We're you able to find the price for the love ring?


----------



## americanroyal89

White gold wedding band sized love ring paired with the trinity xxs ring


----------



## rasnoorthind

spoiledwify said:


> We're you able to find the price for the love ring?




I'm pretty sure that it's the same price as the regular Cartier love ring... The issue is where to find it!


----------



## schhugani

Hi! What's the width of the regular love ring? I want to buy mine online and they don't give me a width difference between the wedding band and regular love ring. 

Any help would be so appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Star1231

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 3012088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine is the thinner version YG.
> 
> The nail ring I stack it with is white gold with 4 little pave diamonds from Saks.
> 
> I wear a 2 tone rolex datejust so I think the stack compliments it. Would love to add a diamond band to the mix [emoji16]




Gorgeous!


----------



## shopaholicious

Love rings in white gold


----------



## jyang47

Finally able to join the club! White gold wedding band with a diamond! [emoji177]


----------



## Mcandy

Im lusting over a cartier love wedding ring I saw in a second hand store. I noticed that it seem way heavier than the one i tried on the store...it looks like new and with a good price. I didnt have the fund then so i didnt get it. Still thinking about it...


----------



## SamanthaJade

Hi,

I am new to this forum! 

I was wondering for people who have White Gold or Rose Gold Cartier LOVE rings, how do you clean them?

Thanks!


----------



## CGORO2

SamanthaJade said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering for people who have White Gold or Rose Gold Cartier LOVE rings, how do you clean them?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




hi I do have the them both, I really don't clean them really often maybe every 3months with a proper jewellry cleaner I got from Cartier. I like the worn look of the ring and not too shiny, it's gives them more character


----------



## gatorpooh

SamanthaJade said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum!
> 
> I was wondering for people who have White Gold or Rose Gold Cartier LOVE rings, how do you clean them?
> 
> Thanks!



I've been cleaning mine in my ultrasonic. I have the special cleaner from Cartier, but I rarely use it.


----------



## koprincess

cgoro2 said:


> hi i do have the them both, i really don't clean them really often maybe every 3months with a proper jewellry cleaner i got from cartier. I like the worn look of the ring and not too shiny, it's gives them more character




+1


----------



## 162.1.1.1

My only cartier piece. i'm a guy with small hands  the ring is a size 47


----------



## Anna Tessa

Looks good 162!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have two of the wedding bands/Pink and Yellow Gold and the Love Ring with diamonds. Pics of all below.


----------



## aimeng

i really want a wedding band with the diamond, but itis too expensive....here is my regular wedding band with the trinity cord bracelet,love the combi.


----------



## Galop

Hey everybody [emoji4]
Which combo would you prefer to combine? BVLGARI or Pomellato? Thank you for your help [emoji120]


----------



## CSG

Sorry. I just want to confirm the width for both of these love rings. Is it 3.6mm? How many screws are there?

Thanks.


----------



## CSG

Without diamond.


----------



## SamanthaJade

My White Gold and Rose Gold Cartier LOVE rings with a Platinum full carat eternity ring sandwhiched inbetween lol.


----------



## jssl1688

Here are some options I stack mine with. It's the wedding band 3.6mm width.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]


----------



## bucha

I reached a very important milestone. After 10 years of medical school and residency, I recently became a medical specialist. This is how I decided to celebrate: with a Cartier Love ring, with a pink sapphire. I love it.


----------



## frzsri

^^[emoji115]&#127995;Congratulations!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;
As someone who's been there and done that, I know how many sacrifices you've gone through and at times the feeling of giving up would have surfaced. Enjoy this moment and that Love ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## Nymf

jssl1688 said:


> Here are some options I stack mine with. It's the wedding band 3.6mm width.m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149277
> View attachment 3149278


 What is the tw of the eternity bands? &#128525;


----------



## CartierLVer

jssl1688 said:


> Here are some options I stack mine with. It's the wedding band 3.6mm width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149277
> View attachment 3149278



gorgeous GORGEOUS stack!!!

Yes, may we know the carat weights and brands of each eternity bands? Thanks.


----------



## CartierLVer

Galop said:


> Hey everybody [emoji4]
> Which combo would you prefer to combine? BVLGARI or Pomellato? Thank you for your help [emoji120]




I love the BVLGARI diamond eternity band! It gives it more pop!


----------



## bucha

frzsri said:


> ^^[emoji115]&#127995;Congratulations!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;
> As someone who's been there and done that, I know how many sacrifices you've gone through and at times the feeling of giving up would have surfaced. Enjoy this moment and that Love ring is gorgeous!!


Thank you frzsri!


----------



## starshar

Sorry to 'hijack' this thread awhile. I am interested in purchasing the love ring from my local boutique, and its my first Cartier purchase. 

Do they usually have ready sizes available or the rings are on preorder basis? If preorder basis, where do they order from and how long does it take to arrive usually?


----------



## koprincess

starshar said:


> Sorry to 'hijack' this thread awhile. I am interested in purchasing the love ring from my local boutique, and its my first Cartier purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they usually have ready sizes available or the rings are on preorder basis? If preorder basis, where do they order from and how long does it take to arrive usually?




They usually have most sizes in all the golds. If they're out of a size they'll have you try on a different gold than you want in the same size and then order it for you. Depending where it's coming from it'll only take about 2-4 days


----------



## Exquisite Style

My parents bought me this pink gold 3-diamond one last year at the Cartier in Saks It was the last one in stock and it was my size


----------



## ChanelAddicts

jyang47 said:


> View attachment 3115686
> 
> Finally able to join the club! White gold wedding band with a diamond! [emoji177]



I love how you paired those two rings together! It's so prettyyy &#128525; Mind if I ask you where did you get ur thin wedding band from?? It's just goes perfectly toether


----------



## ChanelAddicts

gatorpooh said:


> My new Love stacked with my wedding band. I really like this look for when I don't feel like wearing my engagement ring.
> View attachment 3007881



Where did you get your thin diamond band from?


----------



## gatorpooh

ChanelAddicts said:


> Where did you get your thin diamond band from?



My diamond band is from Tacori. It's 2mm.

http://www.tacori.com/ht2545b12


----------



## jyang47

ChanelAddicts said:


> Where did you get your thin diamond band from?



Hey! So sorry, i only saw your post now but the band is actually just from Swarovski! Super inexpensive too!


----------



## jssl1688

Nymf said:


> What is the tw of the eternity bands? [emoji7]




Hello. So sorry for my late reply. The tcw will be 7.89. The larger round eternity is 3.49 ct and the smaller round eternity is 2 ct and the princess is 2.4 ct.


----------



## jssl1688

808AsianGuy said:


> gorgeous GORGEOUS stack!!!
> 
> Yes, may we know the carat weights and brands of each eternity bands? Thanks.




Hi there. Sorry for the late reply. The large round eternity is a Harry Winston shared prong and its 3.49 tcw. The smaller round eternity is a hearts and arrows Whiteflash that is 2 tcw. The princess band is a custom that is 2.4 tcw.


----------



## MyDogTink

bucha said:


> View attachment 3160389
> 
> 
> I reached a very important milestone. After 10 years of medical school and residency, I recently became a medical specialist. This is how I decided to celebrate: with a Cartier Love ring, with a pink sapphire. I love it.




Congratulations on your accomplishment. You chose a beautiful ring to commemorate.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Hi all. I just recently bought a single diamond narrow love ring pre-loved. I want to wear it on my right hand and it's a little snug. Has anyone ever had any luck in having a ring stretched?  Would you advise against it?  TIA[emoji4]


----------



## Babsiegirl

Babsiegirl said:


> Hi all. I just recently bought a single diamond narrow love ring pre-loved. I want to wear it on my right hand and it's a little snug. Has anyone ever had any luck in having a ring stretched?  Would you advise against it?  TIA[emoji4]




Bump


----------



## Flemxxxx

Lovely ring


----------



## supersleec

Just got myself a thin love ring in pink gold!! I've never posted before so I'm not sure how to attach a picture, sorry &#128517; But believe me when I say I love it very much!


----------



## MyDogTink

Received the ring for my birthday. Please ignore my wretched nails. Too many gel manicures completely destroyed them.


----------



## Morrison7552

I've had two of the RG love rings and I just love them to pieces and now I'm stacking it with a diamond ring &#128525;&#128522;


----------



## supersleec

Just wondering, do you ladies ever take off your ring? I know it's not the same as the love bracelet where it's screwed on, but I've had my ring for almost a month now and I never take it off - I shower and sleep with it. It's getting pretty scratched up but surprisingly I'm okay with it now..


----------



## Morrison7552

Superleec--- i take mine off every day, just to keep it great condition, but it's probably best that you keep it on like you do because I've lost one before. Make sure it's insured too!


----------



## Hon4lyfe

I'm looking to getting a LOVE ring for my girlfriend on her birthday and was wondering if you gals can help me decide on which style. Since this is a surprise for her, I couldn't outright ask her on preferences in color of the band so I'm already in a bad position. I'm trying to keep the budget at $4K max so any input would be appreciated! 

Currently deciding between the LOVE Ring /w 3 Diamonds in either Yellow Gold or Pink Gold. Also considering the LOVE band /w 8 diamonds. Is the primary difference between the ring and band the width (with the ring being thicker)? 

Thanks!

Edit: I'm going shopping tonight so any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> Received the ring for my birthday. Please ignore my wretched nails. Too many gel manicures completely destroyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258604




So gorgeous! Happy Birthday!


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> Received the ring for my birthday. Please ignore my wretched nails. Too many gel manicures completely destroyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258604




Ps your bag is one of my all Time faves. Just gorgeous


----------



## LuckyBitch

Hon4lyfe said:


> I'm looking to getting a LOVE ring for my girlfriend on her birthday and was wondering if you gals can help me decide on which style. Since this is a surprise for her, I couldn't outright ask her on preferences in color of the band so I'm already in a bad position. I'm trying to keep the budget at $4K max so any input would be appreciated!
> 
> Currently deciding between the LOVE Ring /w 3 Diamonds in either Yellow Gold or Pink Gold. Also considering the LOVE band /w 8 diamonds. Is the primary difference between the ring and band the width (with the ring being thicker)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I'm going shopping tonight so any input would be greatly appreciated!



Sorry to get back to you a day later. Was at Cartier for hours yesterday ....
I bought the ring with three diamonds in pink gold. I was choosing between that and the ring with 8 diamonds.
The ring with 8 diamonds is thinner and is approx. 4 mm wide whilst the ring with three diamonds is much thicker and is approx 6mm wide. Hope this helps. Both rings are gorgeous but the ring with three diamonds in pink gold just stole my heart away.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Been checking the pics of your beautiful love rings and have a question.

Does your love ring sit "snuggly" on your finger or should they fit so that when your hand is cooler is sits more "loosely" and when the hand really warms up it sits comfortably?

I'm asking because I bought the 3 diamond love ring in pink gold yesterday (6mm wide) and I'm not sure if it's sitting too loose. The SA said I should take in consideration that in summer the fingers are thicker.....

The smaller size sat pretty snuggly but my hand was just "nomal" warm.

Thanks for any opinions on this.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LuckyBitch said:


> Been checking the pics of your beautiful love rings and have a question.
> 
> Does your love ring sit "snuggly" on your finger or should they fit so that when your hand is cooler is sits more "loosely" and when the hand really warms up it sits comfortably?
> 
> I'm asking because I bought the 3 diamond love ring in pink gold yesterday (6mm wide) and I'm not sure if it's sitting too loose. The SA said I should take in consideration that in summer the fingers are thicker.....
> 
> The smaller size sat pretty snuggly but my hand was just "nomal" warm.
> 
> Thanks for any opinions on this.



My love ring is not snug. I have the yellow gold larger love ring with diamonds. The ring itself is pretty thick, so it might be uncomfortable if it were more snug.


----------



## LuckyBitch

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My love ring is not snug. I have the yellow gold larger love ring with diamonds. The ring itself is pretty thick, so it might be uncomfortable if it were more snug.



Thanks so much, this is exactly what I'm worried about. My ring is also pretty thick and TOO snug is not what I want.

Only, this morning the ring was so loose when my hands weren't so warm (always have cold hands, cold feet) I was afraid I would fall off. Then again, I would hate it to be too "snug" during the summer months. Darn... think I'll have to go back to the shop and try on the smaller size. Unfortunately, the shop is a long drive away.

This is the ring, sorry the pic's so huge....


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LuckyBitch said:


> Thanks so much, this is exactly what I'm worried about. My ring is also pretty thick and TOO snug is not what I want.
> 
> Only, this morning the ring was so loose when my hands weren't so warm (always have cold hands, cold feet) I was afraid I would fall off. Then again, I would hate it to be too "snug" during the summer months. Darn... think I'll have to go back to the shop and try on the smaller size. Unfortunately, the shop is a long drive away.
> 
> This is the ring, sorry the pic's so huge....



Yes, this is the same that I have. This looks like pink though. I love the hefty weight of it, mine is loose, but not to the point of falling off. Maybe try the next down and see.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes, this is the same that I have. This looks like pink though. I love the hefty weight of it, mine is loose, but not to the point of falling off. Maybe try the next down and see.



This is how it looks on.


----------



## LuckyBitch

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My love ring is not snug. I have the yellow gold larger love ring with diamonds. The ring itself is pretty thick, so it might be uncomfortable if it were more snug.





NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is how it looks on.



Thanks for the pic, it's a big help seeing how it looks on you. It's certainly a beautiful ring. 
And yes, mine is pink gold.

It wasn't exactly falling off my finger when my hands were cold but I felt it was just too big.
I've made an appointment with my SA for Friday. She's reserving the smaller one for me so I'll know more then.


----------



## Hon4lyfe

LuckyBitch said:


> Sorry to get back to you a day later. Was at Cartier for hours yesterday ....
> I bought the ring with three diamonds in pink gold. I was choosing between that and the ring with 8 diamonds.
> The ring with 8 diamonds is thinner and is approx. 4 mm wide whilst the ring with three diamonds is much thicker and is approx 6mm wide. Hope this helps. Both rings are gorgeous but the ring with three diamonds in pink gold just stole my heart away.



Thanks for getting back to me Lucky, I actually didn't end up going yesterday since I was being so indecisive. I decided to go today during my lunch break and will get her a LOVE bracelet instead (no diamonds, YG) since she does not own one. What do you think? Price is nearly 2x though so


----------



## MyDogTink

Hon4lyfe said:


> Thanks for getting back to me Lucky, I actually didn't end up going yesterday since I was being so indecisive. I decided to go today during my lunch break and will get her a LOVE bracelet instead (no diamonds, YG) since she does not own one. What do you think? Price is nearly 2x though so




I think the bracelet is a wise decision for the first Cartier love piece. The sizing of the rings can be tricky. My only suggestion is to make sure she is ok with keeping the bracelet on all the time.


----------



## MyDogTink

LVoeletters said:


> Ps your bag is one of my all Time faves. Just gorgeous




Thanks. I've been using it a lot lately. Good size and color,


----------



## LuckyBitch

MyDogTink said:


> I think the bracelet is a wise decision for the first Cartier love piece. The sizing of the rings can be tricky. My only suggestion is to make sure she is ok with keeping the bracelet on all the time.



+1
Getting the right wrist size is important too. It's certainly a wonderful gift. Hope she loves it, let us know please.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MyDogTink said:


> Received the ring for my birthday. Please ignore my wretched nails. Too many gel manicures completely destroyed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258604



Lovely, love the pink sapphire.


----------



## 162.1.1.1

162.1.1.1 said:


> My only cartier piece. i'm a guy with small hands  the ring is a size 47



This is a sad week for me this week, i've lost the ring during bike riding. i wear gloves, but during during shuffle a song on my iPhone earphone remote, i put the gloves off.

i noticed the missing ring when i arrived at the destination of my ride. 

I real love the design of this ring. maybe in the future i will buy one again.


----------



## LuckyBitch

162.1.1.1 said:


> This is a sad week for me this week, i've lost the ring during bike riding. i wear gloves, but during during shuffle a song on my iPhone earphone remote, i put the gloves off.
> 
> i noticed the missing ring when i arrived at the destination of my ride.
> 
> I real love the design of this ring. maybe in the future i will buy one again.



Oh, my goodness, what a terrible thing to happen. No wonder you're sad.
This is probably a superfluous question but... did you ride the route back and look for the ring?

I once had a similar problem but with my house key. My hobby is long distance running and after my run I realized that my doorkey was gone (hole in my pocket). I got out my bike and did the whole route inch by inch.... And found the key!!

Anyway, I hope you manage to replace your beautiful ring. All the best.


----------



## 162.1.1.1

LuckyBitch said:


> Oh, my goodness, what a terrible thing to happen. No wonder you're sad.
> This is probably a superfluous question but... did you ride the route back and look for the ring?
> 
> I once had a similar problem but with my house key. My hobby is long distance running and after my run I realized that my doorkey was gone (hole in my pocket). I got out my bike and did the whole route inch by inch.... And found the key!!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you manage to replace your beautiful ring. All the best.


It,s a long trip, and i,ve looked close on the spots where i think i,ve put the gloves off. And the day after it was raining, so the ring is in the mudd, and maybe a bird take it to his nest.

Maybe someday it will be replaced, it will be on another finger, not a pinkey ring again.


----------



## apbaer

Hi all!  I'm saving for the 5.5mm love ring in gold. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## Dvsmom

This weekend I went into cartier to get an amulette necklace I was drooling over. Sadly I found it very disappointing in person. I was shocked when my husband suggested a ring, I thought it would be too matchy with my wg love necklace and bracelet. Luckily I paired it on the other hand with my wedding band.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dvsmom said:


> This weekend I went into cartier to get an amulette necklace I was drooling over. Sadly I found it very disappointing in person. I was shocked when my husband suggested a ring, I thought it would be too matchy with my wg love necklace and bracelet. Luckily I paired it on the other hand with my wedding band.



Great choice, it looks fabulous on you. Wear it in good health.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Thinking about getting my first Cartier piece. The thinner band in white gold. Yay.


----------



## EBMIC

lgreenfield said:


> Thinking about getting my first Cartier piece. The thinner band in white gold. Yay.


Can't wait for shopping day!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

EBMIC said:


> Can't wait for shopping day!!




Me too!


----------



## CartierLVer

lgreenfield said:


> Thinking about getting my first Cartier piece. The thinner band in white gold. Yay.



Love that piece! I cant wait till the shopping day also! Hopefully I can hold out before the next price increase! although, I do not know when that will be, heard its in April :/


----------



## lovemyrescues

808AsianGuy said:


> Love that piece! I cant wait till the shopping day also! Hopefully I can hold out before the next price increase! although, I do not know when that will be, heard its in April :/



April?  Well then I am glad I am getting it tomorrow!


----------



## CartierLVer

lgreenfield said:


> April?  Well then I am glad I am getting it tomorrow!




I am not sure. That's what I heard from another member but I don't know if their source is reliable. I just asked my SA but she is unaware and are only given a very short notice before the increase. I am waiting to save up but will buy before the increase of I have to! I'll let the forum know if there is one!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Got it. More photos on my Instagram page.


----------



## sjunky13

Does anyone wear more than one love ring, stacked or on other fingers?


----------



## abs914

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone wear more than one love ring, stacked or on other fingers?




I'm curious about this too. Although, I think I would probably just stack. I have the YG ring and was thinking of getting RG. Think I'll go to Cartier tomorrow and play around!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone wear more than one love ring, stacked or on other fingers?



I used to wear two wedding bands stacked. However, they are in my jewelry box now and I really don't wear them that much anymore. I have the larger LOVE ring with diamonds and it is wider and I don't know if I would stack two.

Here is a pic, sorry for the slightly swollen fingers. I was preggers.


----------



## BalLVLover

I have a YG love ring but decided to upgrade to three diamond version in Rose Gold. [emoji178]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BalLVLover said:


> I have a YG love ring but decided to upgrade to three diamond version in Rose Gold. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290219



I have this one in YG. I absolutely love its presence. So gorgeous and it looks amazing with your Clic Clac.


----------



## BalLVLover

Thank you! I love this one too. I like the fact it is thicker than the no diamond version, I had been kicking myself for not getting the diamonds in the first place. I've also become seriously addicted to rose gold all of the sudden. I blame Hermes for that, when they came out with RG hardware on their clic clacs I was a goner....[emoji6]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BalLVLover said:


> Thank you! I love this one too. I like the fact it is thicker than the no diamond version, I had been kicking myself for not getting the diamonds in the first place. I've also become seriously addicted to rose gold all of the sudden. I blame Hermes for that, when they came out with RG hardware on their clic clacs I was a goner....[emoji6]



Oh, didn't even know they did. Haven't really ventured into the H world too much, except an Evelyne TPM. I am afraid if I do, I will be hooked.


----------



## BalLVLover

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh, didn't even know they did. Haven't really ventured into the H world too much, except an Evelyne TPM. I am afraid if I do, I will be hooked.




Oh you would be hooked![emoji6] my advice is to stay away from the Hermes forum, I went on there to research my first purchase and then a full on H obsession happened, LOL. Love the Evelyn TPM, they are so cute.


----------



## Leo the Lion

lgreenfield said:


> View attachment 3288541
> 
> 
> Got it. More photos on my Instagram page.


I am so happy you added this special piece! Congrats love &#9829;


----------



## lovemyrescues

Leo the Lion said:


> I am so happy you added this special piece! Congrats love &#9829;



I cannot wait to see your BRACELET!


----------



## Leo the Lion

lgreenfield said:


> I cannot wait to see your BRACELET!


 Thanks Hun!!!


----------



## Noem514

Dvsmom what ring is that?


----------



## Dvsmom

Noem514 said:


> Dvsmom what ring is that?


LOVE RING, DIAMOND-PAVED

Pink gold, white gold, diamonds
REF: B4094600


----------



## Noem514

Thanks!!


----------



## myfirstchanel

My boyfriend just got me the pink gold wedding band love ring to stack with my promise ring.


----------



## ehemelay

I don't participate in this forum regularly, but I was recently debating between a LOVE ring and a Trinity ring, and I think I scoured nearly every ring thread in this forum photo pictures to help me decide.

I chose the smaller size of the plain white gold LOVE band , which I stack with a petite rose gold eternity band (not Cartier).

But I still couldn't stop thinking about the smaller size Trinity, so I went back and bought it, too.  I stack it with a white gold micro eternity band (also not Cartier).

And now I think I am truly done with jewelry for a while.  These are everyday rings for me (worn on the middle finger of each hand); so far I just take them off when applying lotion after a shower, or if I'm going to be doing something especially intense with my hands, like gardening.  I don't care if they get a little scratched up; I actually prefer the lived-in look.

Thanks for your help!!  For anyone else who likes to use photos for reference, my Trinity is a 52 stacked with a size 6 eternity band.  My LOVE ring is a 54 stacked with a size 6.5 eternity band:


----------



## darkangel07760

I need to size up my love ring. Does anyone know how much Cartier charges for this service? Thanks!


----------



## myfirstchanel

darkangel07760 said:


> I need to size up my love ring. Does anyone know how much Cartier charges for this service? Thanks!




I was at Cartier yesterday and I asked if they would size up a ring and they said they only size down. That was my boutique in Canada maybe it could be different at other countries


----------



## darkangel07760

myfirstchanel said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and I asked if they would size up a ring and they said they only size down. That was my boutique in Canada maybe it could be different at other countries


Thank you!  I bet they are more likely to size down because sizing up would require more gold. Sigh.


----------



## Snow Diva

ehemelay said:


> I don't participate in this forum regularly, but I was recently debating between a LOVE ring and a Trinity ring, and I think I scoured nearly every ring thread in this forum photo pictures to help me decide.
> 
> I chose the smaller size of the plain white gold LOVE band , which I stack with a petite rose gold eternity band (not Cartier).
> 
> But I still couldn't stop thinking about the smaller size Trinity, so I went back and bought it, too.  I stack it with a white gold micro eternity band (also not Cartier).
> 
> And now I think I am truly done with jewelry for a while.  These are everyday rings for me (worn on the middle finger of each hand); so far I just take them off when applying lotion after a shower, or if I'm going to be doing something especially intense with my hands, like gardening.  I don't care if they get a little scratched up; I actually prefer the lived-in look.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!  For anyone else who likes to use photos for reference, my Trinity is a 52 stacked with a size 6 eternity band.  My LOVE ring is a 54 stacked with a size 6.5 eternity band:




Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love your stacks! Congrats on your new rings!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ehemelay said:


> I don't participate in this forum regularly, but I was recently debating between a LOVE ring and a Trinity ring, and I think I scoured nearly every ring thread in this forum photo pictures to help me decide.
> 
> I chose the smaller size of the plain white gold LOVE band , which I stack with a petite rose gold eternity band (not Cartier).
> 
> But I still couldn't stop thinking about the smaller size Trinity, so I went back and bought it, too.  I stack it with a white gold micro eternity band (also not Cartier).
> 
> And now I think I am truly done with jewelry for a while.  These are everyday rings for me (worn on the middle finger of each hand); so far I just take them off when applying lotion after a shower, or if I'm going to be doing something especially intense with my hands, like gardening.  I don't care if they get a little scratched up; I actually prefer the lived-in look.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!  For anyone else who likes to use photos for reference, my Trinity is a 52 stacked with a size 6 eternity band.  My LOVE ring is a 54 stacked with a size 6.5 eternity band:


 Both are pretty but I prefer the Love ring &#9829;


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leo the Lion- I can't wait to see what you get at Cartier!! I have several pieces and Love them![emoji7]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Babsiegirl said:


> Leo the Lion- I can't wait to see what you get at Cartier!! I have several pieces and Love them![emoji7]


thanks Sweetie! The tennis bracelet is mine and I think Hubby is getting me the Love. I plan on buying the JUC and Love ring soon. lol Poor Louis Vuitton has been on the side burner while I have been saving. Jewelry is an investment and takes less space than bags  Here is a picture of the pieces that I have lost sleep over! I think YG even though I love RG.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Might have changed my mind and purchase the YG for my middle finger now. Looks so hip!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Might have changed my mind and purchase the YG for my middle finger now. Looks so hip!




Very nice!! Wish I could join you all at Cartier next month!! I live in Texas and would be a long way to go.[emoji12]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Babsiegirl said:


> Very nice!! Wish I could join you all at Cartier next month!! I live in Texas and would be a long way to go.[emoji12]


Oh, I wish too! It would be awesome to meet you. Which Cartier pieces do you have?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Oh, I wish too! It would be awesome to meet you. Which Cartier pieces do you have?




I have 2 Love rings- in RG. One is the wedding band with 1 diamond and the other is the plain regular size one. I also have the mini love bracelet that comes with a silk cord. One ring is brown ceramic and the other is RG with a diamond. I took it off the cord and now wear it on a chain around my neck. I did have a full love bangle, but sold it. It was hard to take on and off and didn't wear it much. I would like the cuff now!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Babsiegirl said:


> I have 2 Love rings- in RG. One is the wedding band with 1 diamond and the other is the plain regular size one. I also have the mini love bracelet that comes with a silk cord. One ring is brown ceramic and the other is RG with a diamond. I took it off the cord and now wear it on a chain around my neck. I did have a full love bangle, but sold it. It was hard to take on and off and didn't wear it much. I would like the cuff now!!


That's a very nice collection! I hope you add the cuff soon, it is a gorgeous piece!!


----------



## EBMIC

lgreenfield said:


> View attachment 3288541
> 
> 
> Got it. More photos on my Instagram page.


So pretty!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

EBMIC said:


> So pretty!!



Thanks lady!  See you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## jackattack

Is it worth it to get one filled with diamonds? 

http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-rings/b4085800-love-wedding-band.html

Or just a plain one? 

http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-rings/b4085200-love-wedding-band.html

My finger is really skinny (size 4). If only Cartier charged less for smaller sized fingers..


----------



## CartierLVer

jackattack said:


> Is it worth it to get one filled with diamonds?
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collect...ve/love-rings/b4085800-love-wedding-band.html
> 
> Or just a plain one?
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collect...ve/love-rings/b4085200-love-wedding-band.html
> 
> My finger is really skinny (size 4). If only Cartier charged less for smaller sized fingers..



I really like the pave one, but you should try it on first to see if it fits your style. Although be careful because once you purchase the pave or love band, I dont think you can resize it! Best to try them on at the store and talk to a SA.


----------



## jackattack

@808AsianGuy I never thought about the resizing part. Thanks! [emoji4] 

The paved one looks so much better but it's the price of approx 5/6 non-paved one haha


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Any idea why the yellow gold love wedding band is no longer on the cartier website? I see pink and white...no yellow. Are they just out of stock or is the piece being discontinued?


----------



## CartierLVer

jackattack said:


> @808AsianGuy I never thought about the resizing part. Thanks! [emoji4]
> 
> The paved one looks so much better but it's the price of approx 5/6 non-paved one haha



Well, yes, that would be an arm an leg! LOL. As long as yur not in debt, you could apply for the Cartier exclusive red card, which will depend on your credit and approved. If you are approved, you may charge it on their red card for 12 months interest free, but need to pay it off within the 1 year, or else will be charged and APR of 28%, I think. Talk to a SA. If that doesnt please you, then you have the option of 1 diamond or 3 diamonds or 7-8 diamond love band. GL


----------



## iwf822701

jackattack said:


> Is it worth it to get one filled with diamonds?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collect...ve/love-rings/b4085800-love-wedding-band.html
> 
> 
> 
> Or just a plain one?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collect...ve/love-rings/b4085200-love-wedding-band.html
> 
> 
> 
> My finger is really skinny (size 4). If only Cartier charged less for smaller sized fingers..




I have the pave one n I think it's absolutely worth the price!! It is paved with full diamonds that you no longer need to worry about the scratches/patina comparing to a plain love ring, which also means your ring can last its shining longer (till the end of the world maybe?). I would say go for the pave one if your finance is allowed n you can always add a plain one later on to stack together with the pave one giving your ring a little more varieties.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new Love ring in yellow gold, the wider width. I'm literally so in Love &#9829;
Sorry for the sideways picture!


----------



## CartierLVer

Just though I share my most recent purchase I acquired! Nicely stacked! My new love band with 8 diamonds!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> My new Love ring in yellow gold, the wider width. I'm literally so in Love [emoji813]
> Sorry for the sideways picture!




Very nice!!


----------



## merekat703

Buying preloved, will Cartier resize or polish? Do they need to see proof of sale?


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi does anyone know whether Cartier in the US stocks love ring with LOVE written on it? I can't find it online? Is it stocked in store at all?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi does anyone know whether Cartier in the US stocks love ring with LOVE written on it? I can't find it online? Is it stocked in store at all?




It's been discontinued in the states.


----------



## Arabesque2426

Leo the Lion said:


> My new Love ring in yellow gold, the wider width. I'm literally so in Love &#9829;
> Sorry for the sideways picture!


This is beautiful!  Congrats on your new ring.


----------



## yogamamaloves

How many sizes up should one go for the Cartier love?  If I wear normally a 7.5 on my middle finger which size love should I order?


----------



## yogamamaloves

Leo the Lion said:


> Might have changed my mind and purchase the YG for my middle finger now. Looks so hip!





This is gorgeous!  Do you mind sharing if you sized up with the love ring. What your normal middle finger ring size is and what size you actually purchased?


----------



## daffodilz

i bought a size 50 love wedding band from the Brussels store but i think it is a little too tight, would prefer a size 51. I will be heading to Munich soon and have no time to return to the Brussels store to exchange. Can I exchange it at the Munich store?


----------



## Caz71

yogamamaloves said:


> How many sizes up should one go for the Cartier love?  If I wear normally a 7.5 on my middle finger which size love should I order?


Check this out. Look at france chart

http://www.ringsizes.co/resources.html


----------



## yogamamaloves

Caz71 said:


> Check this out. Look at france chart
> 
> http://www.ringsizes.co/resources.html




Thank you but that's not what I am asking. I know what a 7.5 converts to in Cartier sizes. What I am asking is how much people are sizing up for the ring that "runs small". An example I remember someone saying they where a size 6 and when they bought the 52 = 6 it was way too small. So I am wondering how many steps up to get a more correct size?


----------



## Babsiegirl

yogamamaloves said:


> Thank you but that's not what I am asking. I know what a 7.5 converts to in Cartier sizes. What I am asking is how much people are sizing up for the ring that "runs small". An example I remember someone saying they where a size 6 and when they bought the 52 = 6 it was way too small. So I am wondering how many steps up to get a more correct size?




It's definitely hard to figure out the sizing. I wear a 5.5 and my love ring is a 53. With a fairly wide and thick band, I needed a 53 to be comfortable. HTH


----------



## sangheraa

yogamamaloves said:


> How many sizes up should one go for the Cartier love?  If I wear normally a 7.5 on my middle finger which size love should I order?



I went up half a size, I normally wear a 5.5 and got a 6 in the love ring.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MyDogTink

yogamamaloves said:


> Thank you but that's not what I am asking. I know what a 7.5 converts to in Cartier sizes. What I am asking is how much people are sizing up for the ring that "runs small". An example I remember someone saying they where a size 6 and when they bought the 52 = 6 it was way too small. So I am wondering how many steps up to get a more correct size?




I would go at least one full US size up. For example, I wanted to wear the Love ring on my middle finger, right hand. I'm typically a 6 so I ordered a 52. I can BARELY get it on my middle finger, LEFT hand. For my next Love Ring I ordered a 54 (US 7) which fits my middle finger, right hand.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Babsiegirl said:


> It's definitely hard to figure out the sizing. I wear a 5.5 and my love ring is a 53. With a fairly wide and thick band, I needed a 53 to be comfortable. HTH







sangheraa said:


> I went up half a size, I normally wear a 5.5 and got a 6 in the love ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.







MyDogTink said:


> I would go at least one full US size up. For example, I wanted to wear the Love ring on my middle finger, right hand. I'm typically a 6 so I ordered a 52. I can BARELY get it on my middle finger, LEFT hand. For my next Love Ring I ordered a 54 (US 7) which fits my middle finger, right hand.




Thank you everyone. I was really just wanting to order the ring online but realized it was best to go into the boutique. Couldn't get into a 56 which should have been my middle finger size but tried the the 57 and 58. Went with 58 first but it ended up being too loose half of the day.  It could actually fall off. So I went back for the 57 which was a half size up. I know it is possible it will be tight in the summer but figured I could move it to my other hand if it is. The 58 would make it perfect in summer but hard to wear all day the rest of the year. I wish my fingers didn't fluctuate so much during the day but they do. Oh well. Anyway I love my new love ring. So far it's been a perfect fit. Chose the classic size in yellow gold


----------



## sangheraa

I'm glad you got to try them on in store and found what worked best for you! Would love to see pictures of your new purchase if you get a chance to share  enjoy your ring!


----------



## Snyggjess

Hi girls! Hope u can help me... I need to buy a LOVE wedding band and I Don't have near any Cartier boutique, so I will be buying online. So Please! Need help with sizes. Im between size 53 and 54 in Cartier (using the size chart and compare It with another ring that fits me, and should be on the same finger, the E-finger) so wich size would u go for? Im thinking of maybe.. 55 ? Im reading the The thread and I understand it fit small?  Please, need your help. Thank u fantastic girls!!


----------



## Morrison7552

Snyggjess you cannot resize a love ring and if you're hearing they fit small... Definitely your best best is the larger of the two sizes. If this fails I'm sure you can mail it in for the correct size. (:


----------



## Snyggjess

Hi Morrison7552. Thank u for your answer. I ended up buying a 55. Hope it fits. I Don't like My rings to tight. Cross fingers &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## yogamamaloves

Snyggjess I only needed to upsize for the classic 5.5 love ring. My regular size fit in the thinner wedding band love ring.  I think in your case if you are between sizes 53 and 54 I would probably just go with the 54. 55 might be too big. Your a 6.5 right? I guess you can always exchange it if it is and hopefully it fits perfectly!


----------



## Snyggjess

Yogamamaloves! Thank u. Yes im a 6.5. I Don't want the ring to be to tight, so I guess i have to wait and see. Hope 55 will fit as I want it.. &#128512;


----------



## Jeklins

Hi guyss, im debating for my wedding ring. Should I get the mini love ring or the regular love ring? I'm using size 51 and regular sized fingers.. Not too small and not big either. The mini looks nice and sweet on my finger. But I also think that the regular size is classic and more "cartier".. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## yogamamaloves

Jeklins said:


> Hi guyss, im debating for my wedding ring. Should I get the mini love ring or the regular love ring? I'm using size 51 and regular sized fingers.. Not too small and not big either. The mini looks nice and sweet on my finger. But I also think that the regular size is classic and more "cartier".. Any suggestions? Thanks




I think if I was stacking with my er than I would prefer the mini love. In fact, I didn't choose the mini love with my er because it still felt too wide. So I have a regular plain 2.5mm Cartier band for that purpose. However, if you were going to wear this wedding band alone the classic love would be beautiful. I love it as a stand alone ring and it is very Cartier! Are you leaning towards one over the other?


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

To help you Ladies with sizing, I just went through this with the Love Wedding Band.  I bought a YG wedding band from the e-boutique and had a WONDERFUL experience.  I wound up ordering 3 sizes because the sizing is really all over the place.  All of my right hand ring-finger rings are a size 6 (i.e. David Yurman) so I originally tried on the 52 (US size 6) in a boutique. Wow, it was tight, I was surprised.  So I ordered the 52, 53, and 54 from the e-boutique so I could try them all to compare.  Plus, I could try them on throughout the day&#8230;what they were like in the morning and at night.  I settled on the size 53.  The 52 was snug over my knuckle and getting it off was very hard, so I can't imagine what it would feel like in the summer heat.  The 54 glided over my knuckle, so that was too big. The 53 is perfection.  I sent the other 2 back and the return process was very easy.  The e-boutique SA encouraged me to order more than one size and told me that most people do.  

I still don't know if I should have gone with the wider Love ring, but my intention is to use the wedding band as a stacking piece and I will be wearing it with a thin gold and diamond band.  Maybe someday I'll either stack it with another wedding band or the Love Ring.  

Good luck, Ladies!


----------



## VernisCerise

Hello ladies and gents, if any! First time here, I'm wondering if engraving could be done later on the ring. I don't know what size I am, and there's no Cartier boutique nearby. TIA


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

VernisCerise said:


> Hello ladies and gents, if any! First time here, I'm wondering if engraving could be done later on the ring. I don't know what size I am, and there's no Cartier boutique nearby. TIA



Yes.


----------



## VernisCerise

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes.




Thank you !


----------



## 162.1.1.1

bought this one second hand.


----------



## YS1_

I haven't seen many people with this particular love ring, but I thought I would share it with everyone because it's absolutely breathtaking in person. I could only find the rose gold on the website, but it does come in yellow gold. I can't say I'm ready to buy it yet, but it's definitely something that will be on my mind if the funds find its way[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mrsdowntown

Preeeety!


----------



## mrsdowntown

Soooo pretty!@@


----------



## Bagsforcady

Hi all, my DH bought me this love wedding band for our 5 year anniversary. I am planing to wear it with my wedding set. My question is, do you ladies and gents think this stack is a bit too much? or do you prefer my original set? thanks in advance!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Bagsforcady said:


> Hi all, my DH bought me this love wedding band for our 5 year anniversary. I am planing to wear it with my wedding set. My question is, do you ladies and gents think this stack is a bit too much? or do you prefer my original set? thanks in advance!!




I really like the Love ring stacked with your wedding set and don't think it's too much. I have the thicker Love ring and also wear it the same way most days. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Bagsforcady

gatorpooh said:


> I really like the Love ring stacked with your wedding set and don't think it's too much. I have the thicker Love ring and also wear it the same way most days. Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360154



Thank you  I love your stack! its stunning!!!


----------



## yogamamaloves

Bagsforcady said:


> Hi all, my DH bought me this love wedding band for our 5 year anniversary. I am planing to wear it with my wedding set. My question is, do you ladies and gents think this stack is a bit too much? or do you prefer my original set? thanks in advance!!




I love the love ring and I love your wedding set but I'm not loving them personally together. It's not that I think it's too much but just not working as great. I think your wedding set is absolutely beautiful. If you felt you wanted a solid metal band I would just go with a plain band and thinner. The love is gorgeous but I would probably rock it on a different finger.  My opinion doesn't matter at all if you're loving it though. If you do rock it!


----------



## yogamamaloves

I think bands stacked together when you don't want to wear your er would look nice. Even the love on its own when you don't feel like wearing diamonds...  Just ideas.


----------



## Bagsforcady

yogamamaloves said:


> I think bands stacked together when you don't want to wear your er would look nice. Even the love on its own when you don't feel like wearing diamonds...  Just ideas.



Thank you. Really appreciate your input. I tried pair the love ring with my classic trinity, didn't like the look. Maybe i will just wear it on its own.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Bagsforcady said:


> Hi all, my DH bought me this love wedding band for our 5 year anniversary. I am planing to wear it with my wedding set. My question is, do you ladies and gents think this stack is a bit too much? or do you prefer my original set? thanks in advance!!



Your original set looks so beautiful and pure on it's own. I prefer it that way but, as another poster mentioned, if you like it stacked with the love wedding band then that's the way to go.


----------



## Bagsforcady

LuckyBitch said:


> Your original set looks so beautiful and pure on it's own. I prefer it that way but, as another poster mentioned, if you like it stacked with the love wedding band then that's the way to go.



Thank you!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi guys, how did you all decide on the width of the love ring? The thicker one vs. the wedding band?

I wear three rings right now. A Tiffany atlas ring. A diamond ring that is kind of like the Tiffany metro collection and a super thin eternity hand I stack wth the atlas ring. 

Do the rings you wear regularly influence your decision?


----------



## yogamamaloves

LVoeletters said:


> Hi guys, how did you all decide on the width of the love ring? The thicker one vs. the wedding band?
> 
> I wear three rings right now. A Tiffany atlas ring. A diamond ring that is kind of like the Tiffany metro collection and a super thin eternity hand I stack wth the atlas ring.
> 
> Do the rings you wear regularly influence your decision?




I would love to see a pic of the rings. 

Yes for me what I regularly wear does influence my decision. I will try and have my new piece join in with with current family Unless I am willing to change the look for the new ring. For example. My new love ring replaced a set of rings I wear on my right because I wanted something fresh and new. It will now be the new staple ring. It will also be the new foundation if I were to get something more as in the new thing will have to be able to work with the love. Am I making any sense. Lol


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Hi guys, how did you all decide on the width of the love ring? The thicker one vs. the wedding band?
> 
> I wear three rings right now. A Tiffany atlas ring. A diamond ring that is kind of like the Tiffany metro collection and a super thin eternity hand I stack wth the atlas ring.
> 
> Do the rings you wear regularly influence your decision?



I went with the thicker love with diamonds after buying the two wedding bands. I like the thickness and weight of it. I like it to wear alone. I like the bands for stacking or wearing as an index ring, cause that looks cool.  I only wear wedding set and my love with diamonds everyday but definitely take into account what you wear. They are all really pretty though, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Mininana

LVoeletters said:


> Hi guys, how did you all decide on the width of the love ring? The thicker one vs. the wedding band?
> 
> I wear three rings right now. A Tiffany atlas ring. A diamond ring that is kind of like the Tiffany metro collection and a super thin eternity hand I stack wth the atlas ring.
> 
> Do the rings you wear regularly influence your decision?





I'm pondering the same. I currently wear 3 rings in my ring finger on the left hand. a Tiffany atlas ring in white gold, a diamond solitaire and a 1mm thin rose gold band



if I replace the tiffany I might get the wedding band in white gold

and if I make it a RHR then it will be a rose gold thicker ring as I'm wearing my RG with diamonds on the right hand....


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Anyone knows how much it retails for in Singapore ?


----------



## SamanthaJade

LVoeletters said:


> Hi guys, how did you all decide on the width of the love ring? The thicker one vs. the wedding band?
> 
> I wear three rings right now. A Tiffany atlas ring. A diamond ring that is kind of like the Tiffany metro collection and a super thin eternity hand I stack wth the atlas ring.
> 
> Do the rings you wear regularly influence your decision?



Hi,

I went with 2 thinner wedding bands (RG & WG LOVE) with a platinum full diamond ET in the middle.


----------



## SamanthaJade

Hi Cartier lovers!

I'm visiting NY in January, and I was wondering if anyone's bought a WG LOVE bangle through JFK or even at their Flagship store, are the prices the same as the US website? Or does it vary due to the tax? 

Any help, would be much appreciated!


----------



## CGORO2

Hi guys so I came across this photo on Instagram and was really stunned by this love ring, although I haven't seen it before and assumed it could be newer model, has anybody seen this in a boutique and also how much it retails for? thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## CartierLVer

CGORO2 said:


> Hi guys so I came across this photo on Instagram and was really stunned by this love ring, although I haven't seen it before and assumed it could be newer model, has anybody seen this in a boutique and also how much it retails for? thank you! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3374445




I'm wondering if they just put two eternity bands on the bottom and top of the love ring just to make it more fancier. That's my guess.


----------



## Purseperson420

Hello all ! I just purchased my first ever Cartier piece, the beautiful YG love ring in the mini size. I was wondering if the rings are supposed to come with a little red travel pouch? I thought I saw some on youtube unboxings. Should I return and ask for one? Also do you need to ask for wrappings/gift wrappings? Mine just came with the red box in my carrier bag. Thank you for your help!


----------



## CartierLVer

Purseperson420 said:


> Hello all ! I just purchased my first ever Cartier piece, the beautiful YG love ring in the mini size. I was wondering if the rings are supposed to come with a little red travel pouch? I thought I saw some on youtube unboxings. Should I return and ask for one? Also do you need to ask for wrappings/gift wrappings? Mine just came with the red box in my carrier bag. Thank you for your help!




Sometimes SA do forget to give the pouch. Just call and let them know. You probably have to ask to get it gift wrapped. Congrats on your purchase!!!


----------



## Purseperson420

CartierLVer said:


> Sometimes SA do forget to give the pouch. Just call and let them know. You probably have to ask to get it gift wrapped. Congrats on your purchase!!!



Thank you for you help ! I just wanted to make sure that a pouch does come with it before I contact the boutique


----------



## BeeSpacey

Hello all! Just joined the site. I have my first Cartier Love ring (the wider one) in RG, and I am in love. I'm so upset though because I ordered it months ago and just now reading that it could have came with a traveling pouch. Can I still call them and ask for one? Or is that petty?

Another question... I already have a couple scratches on it, and I am so upset. Is anyone else REALLY particular about their rings being perfect? I know that is a pretty hard feat, but honestly it has led me to keeping it in the dang box for a few months now because I am paranoid of dinging it! I know I sound like a nut just typing this out lol.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Purseperson420 said:


> Thank you for you help ! I just wanted to make sure that a pouch does come with it before I contact the boutique







BeeSpacey said:


> Hello all! Just joined the site. I have my first Cartier Love ring (the wider one) in RG, and I am in love. I'm so upset though because I ordered it months ago and just now reading that it could have came with a traveling pouch. Can I still call them and ask for one? Or is that petty?
> 
> 
> 
> Another question... I already have a couple scratches on it, and I am so upset. Is anyone else REALLY particular about their rings being perfect? I know that is a pretty hard feat, but honestly it has led me to keeping it in the dang box for a few months now because I am paranoid of dinging it! I know I sound like a nut just typing this out lol.




Actually they are not obligated to give you those red velvet pouches. It is up to the SA. It's more of a little gift just like the jewelry cleaning kit they sometimes give. In order to have them wrap the gift you must request it to be gift wrapped. They wouldn't think to do that automatically if you are the one trying it on for yourself and making the purchase yourself.  I'm sure if you had a nice SA you can just go back and politely ask.


----------



## BeeSpacey

yogamamaloves said:


> Actually they are not obligated to give you those red velvet pouches. It is up to the SA. It's more of a little gift just like the jewelry cleaning kit they sometimes give. In order to have them wrap the gift you must request it to be gift wrapped. They wouldn't think to do that automatically if you are the one trying it on for yourself and making the purchase yourself.  I'm sure if you had a nice SA you can just go back and politely ask.



Ahh gotcha. Thank you! I actually bought the ring through Saks because I don't have a Cartier boutique anywhere near me. 

I have another question too... What do you guys think about stacking the thick Love rings? Because I want to buy another one, and I don't want to wear them side by side because I don't want them to get scratched, but I wanted to stack them on my right middle finger. But have any of you guys tried it? And what are your thoughts?


----------



## Zucnarf

BeeSpacey said:


> Ahh gotcha. Thank you! I actually bought the ring through Saks because I don't have a Cartier boutique anywhere near me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have another question too... What do you guys think about stacking the thick Love rings? Because I want to buy another one, and I don't want to wear them side by side because I don't want them to get scratched, but I wanted to stack them on my right middle finger. But have any of you guys tried it? And what are your thoughts?




I love how Love rings look when stacked, in my opinion much better then one ring itself.


----------



## Nikki_

BeeSpacey said:


> Ahh gotcha. Thank you! I actually bought the ring through Saks because I don't have a Cartier boutique anywhere near me.
> 
> I have another question too... What do you guys think about stacking the thick Love rings? Because I want to buy another one, and I don't want to wear them side by side because I don't want them to get scratched, but I wanted to stack them on my right middle finger. But have any of you guys tried it? And what are your thoughts?





Zucnarf said:


> *I love how Love rings look when stacked, in my opinion much better then one ring itself.*



^^Absolutely!


----------



## AntigonaS

Hello ladies! I am new to this thread and I wanted to ask you a question.

I want to buy a Cartier LOVE ring for my index finger... I know I want yellow gold but I can't decide between the thinner wedding band or the thicker version. What do you think would look best as an everyday index finger ring? I want it to make a statement, but I also want a comfortable ring that I can wear all day, every day.

 Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

I finally wore my love wedding band for the first time the other day and wanted to share with you all. I stacked it with a diamond eternity band. Now I want another one but don't know if I should get another YG or go with WG.

Update: the forum isn't allowing me to upload my picture. Sorry everyone...I'll keep trying.


----------



## Mcandy

BeeSpacey said:


> Hello all! Just joined the site. I have my first Cartier Love ring (the wider one) in RG, and I am in love. I'm so upset though because I ordered it months ago and just now reading that it could have came with a traveling pouch. Can I still call them and ask for one? Or is that petty?
> 
> Another question... I already have a couple scratches on it, and I am so upset. Is anyone else REALLY particular about their rings being perfect? I know that is a pretty hard feat, but honestly it has led me to keeping it in the dang box for a few months now because I am paranoid of dinging it! I know I sound like a nut just typing this out lol.



When my trinity ring was new I get paranoid of scratching it. But now I like the idea of it looking used like there is some history on the scratches. Just enjoy your ring. It cant helped being scratched no matter what so might as well enjoy it...its a waste of money if you let it sit in the jewelry box..


----------



## selinameh

Hi guys! I love all the beautiful rings on here. I'm considering buying a Love ring, but am curious how comfortable it wears. I am interested in the wider one with 3 diamonds, but my question is how high does it sit off the finger? Can anyone approximate how many mm (I'm talking thickness, not width).  Are the ones with diamonds thicker than the ones without? It will likely be an everyday ring, so I want it to be comfortable. Thanks for your help. I probably can't get over to Cartier until next month, and I'm currently obsessing.


----------



## 162.1.1.1

Hello,

I've bought this yesterday, i've sold my rolex watch to fund this piece of art.


----------



## smallfry

162.1.1.1 said:


> View attachment 3419411
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've bought this yesterday, i've sold my rolex watch to fund this piece of art.


Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## merekat703

Hi! I got a love ring for my anniversary last week. Its my first Cartier piece and I love it but curious as to what the numbers inside mean. And I've scratched it slightly, what's the best way to clean it? Tia


----------



## merekat703

merekat703 said:


> Hi! I got a love ring for my anniversary last week. Its my first Cartier piece and I love it but curious as to what the numbers inside mean. And I've scratched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it slightly, what's the best way to clean it? Tia


----------



## smallfry

Hi merekat, it's gorgeous, congratulations!  The number 52 is your size, the 750 stands for 18 kt gold and the number starting with "J" is your ring's unique serial number. 

Try not to worry about the scratches, they are inevitable.   Just wear and enjoy!


----------



## merekat703

smallfry said:


> Hi merekat, it's gorgeous, congratulations!  The number 52 is your size, the 750 stands for 18 kt gold and the number starting with "J" is your ring's unique serial number.
> 
> Try not to worry about the scratches, they are inevitable.   Just wear and enjoy!



Oooh! Thank you!!


----------



## Daits

Hi all,
Beautiful rings! 
Some advice please... I have ordered and paid a deposit for a WG LOVE Solitaire Engagement ring  but am now having second thoughts because I'm worried about scratching. Note sure if I should have gone for the classic 1895 Solitaire instead?!


----------



## 162.1.1.1

today i recieved my new love ring, now i'm collecting money for another one  hope it will be this year  i'm so in love with cartier, and in love with rose gold


----------



## LadyBaginess




----------



## nicole0612

sangheraa said:


> I went up half a size, I normally wear a 5.5 and got a 6 in the love ring.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Hi, I am also a size 5.5 for my rhr. Did you get a size 52 in the love? There is no Cartier boutique in my state to try it on in person.


----------



## sangheraa

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, I am also a size 5.5 for my rhr. Did you get a size 52 in the love? There is no Cartier boutique in my state to try it on in person.



Yes I got the 52.


----------



## nicole0612

sangheraa said:


> Yes I got the 52.



Thank you so much! I am going to get the 52 then. I really appreciate your response.


----------



## sangheraa

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! I am going to get the 52 then. I really appreciate your response.



No problem! I tried on the 5.5 (which is my regular size) but the 6 (the 52) fit better and was more comfortable. Hope yours fits well too.
I'd make sure there was an exchange option just to be on the safe side though!


----------



## Babsiegirl

sangheraa said:


> No problem! I tried on the 5.5 (which is my regular size) but the 6 (the 52) fit better and was more comfortable. Hope yours fits well too.
> I'd make sure there was an exchange option just to be on the safe side though!



I agree about exchange option. I wear 5.5, but a 53 felt better to me!!


----------



## nicole0612

sangheraa said:


> No problem! I tried on the 5.5 (which is my regular size) but the 6 (the 52) fit better and was more comfortable. Hope yours fits well too.
> I'd make sure there was an exchange option just to be on the safe side though!





Babsiegirl said:


> I agree about exchange option. I wear 5.5, but a 53 felt better to me!!



Thank you both! My understanding is that I can exchange it if I don't remove the cord on the ring, but I will definitely double check when I call to order.
Do you both have the wider love ring version? Or do you have the thinner love wedding band?


----------



## sangheraa

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both! My understanding is that I can exchange it if I don't remove the cord on the ring, but I will definitely double check when I call to order.
> Do you both have the wider love ring version? Or do you have the thinner love wedding band?



I have the thinner one!


----------



## Babsiegirl

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both! My understanding is that I can exchange it if I don't remove the cord on the ring, but I will definitely double check when I call to order.
> Do you both have the wider love ring version? Or do you have the thinner love wedding band?



I have the wider one which I wear on my right hand. With the width and thickness, I felt the 53 was better. I wear the thinner wedding band on my left hand and wear a size 5 and 52 for the Love. Hope your ring fits and post pics when you get it!!


----------



## nicole0612

sangheraa said:


> I have the thinner one!



Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

sangheraa said:


> I have the thinner one!





Babsiegirl said:


> I have the wider one which I wear on my right hand. With the width and thickness, I felt the 53 was better. I wear the thinner wedding band on my left hand and wear a size 5 and 52 for the Love. Hope your ring fits and post pics when you get it!!



Thank you both. It sounds like I should try a 53 for the love ring and either a 52 or 53 for the wedding ring. This is really helpful. I will post photos when it comes!


----------



## susanq

I have the thin one which I found a new love for under my rose gold Juste Un Clou! I find it kinda squeezes my finger weird, but can be combatted with the other ring.


----------



## Camswife

Ladies does anyone have this??? I'm dying for that bottom band.


----------



## MyDogTink

susanq said:


> I have the thin one which I found a new love for under my rose gold Juste Un Clou! I find it kinda squeezes my finger weird, but can be combatted with the other ring.



Can you provide details of the ring on your index finger? It's so unique.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Love this ring


----------



## susanq

MyDogTink said:


> Can you provide details of the ring on your index finger? It's so unique.


hahaha sure it's part of a $38 set from free people for like 20 rings!


----------



## MyDogTink

susanq said:


> hahaha sure it's part of a $38 set from free people for like 20 rings!



I thought it was Bvulgari!


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both. It sounds like I should try a 53 for the love ring and either a 52 or 53 for the wedding ring. This is really helpful. I will post photos when it comes!



I got the 3 diamond love ring in size 52 for my right hand ring,  which is size 5.5 but I often wear size 5.75 so that it is easy to take on and off. For me, the size 52 fits like a 5.75 (slightly loose on the finger but it would not fall off the knuckle). A 51 would fit the finger, but it would be snug to take off the knuckle.
Thank you for those who helped me find the right size, and hopefully this is helpful to others.
I had previously planned to stack this ring with a rose gold 1 or 3 diamond skinny love wedding band, but now I'm not sure if there is enough room. What do you think?
Would you go with a 51 for the thinner love wedding band with diamonds, since this one is just a little big and it seems like the love wedding band runs a slightly more true to size than the love ring?


----------



## RoseyL

Finally found a love ring thread 
All I was able to go through for hours was the bracelet thread, perfect! Manyyyyyyy ring holders out here!
I am about to buy my first Cartier love ring (online, it is cheaper) but i was confused at many prints inside that people are selling. I also noticed that some of you have both 6mm and 4mm width, so can anyone provide me information/details about how the writing should look like for a plain love ring?

Here is what I found out after hours of searching:
for* 5.5mm*: Cartier __ 750 (c) (size) __ (2 letter 4 #) (diamond symbol) or (Star110)       on three different lines
for *3.5mm*: Cartier 750 (size) __ © (2 letter 4 #) (diamond symbol) *or* (star 110)
or
© Cartier (size) ___ (3 letters 3 #) Au750 (diamond symbol) or Star110          on two lines

Pm or replies here would be appreciated
More questions, what is the star110? any old/new way of engravings change? spacing details?


----------



## auberielle

Love my Love Ring


----------



## XCCX

My white gold Love wedding band with 1 diamond among others beauties [emoji7]


----------



## Andy1612

Last week my DF and I traveled to Prague and had booked an appointment at the cartier store to try the love bracelet. Unfortunately size 16 was too big and I need to think about if I want to wait 3 months and pay 20% more for the size 15.. 
But being a bit disappointed about the bracelet I asked to try the love ring. I have never been interested in the ring but loved how dainty it looked!  And to my surprise my DF asked to try one too (he doesn't like anything luxury except watches). Not sure how to wear it yet, probably won't wear it with my engagement ring but rather on the other hand.


----------



## intricatejwlry

I saw this picture on the internet, what do you think about it? Is it too much, do you think the thinner version would look better?
I am so indecisive whether I want to get the regular version or the thinner one!


----------



## chloecoco09

Can anyone tell me how to tell whether a LOVE ring is authentic? Like from eBay, tradesy, etc....


----------



## Cogmarks

To intricatejwlry, I think your choice depends on how long your fingers are and if you plan to wear other rings on the same finger with your Love ring. I have the platinum Love wedding band which is 3.5 mm. I am going to buy the mini Love ring in yellow gold which I can wear by itself or with the platinum ring. My fingers are too short to wear anything else with the 5.5 ring. Good luck deciding.


----------



## intricatejwlry

Cogmarks said:


> To intricatejwlry, I think your choice depends on how long your fingers are and if you plan to wear other rings on the same finger with your Love ring. I have the platinum Love wedding band which is 3.5 mm. I am going to buy the mini Love ring in yellow gold which I can wear by itself or with the platinum ring. My fingers are too short to wear anything else with the 5.5 ring. Good luck deciding.


Yeah my fingers are pretty long and extremely thin, but again I am a small person that I don't know if the regular will look overwhelming. I am a fan of the thick one when I see them in pictures, although the mini is so dainty. You are right it depends on what look you are going for. I love two thin ones stacked! Post a pic when you get it!


----------



## RoseyL

NikkisABagGirl said:


> LuckyBitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, this is exactly what I'm worried about. My ring is also pretty thick and TOO snug is not what I want.
> 
> Only, this morning the ring was so loose when my hands weren't so warm (always have cold hands, cold feet) I was afraid I would fall off. Then again, I would hate it to be too "snug" during the summer months. Darn... think I'll have to go back to the shop and try on the smaller size. Unfortunately, the shop is a long drive away.
> 
> This is the ring, sorry the pic's so huge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the same that I have. This looks like pink though. I love the hefty weight of it, mine is loose, but not to the point of falling off. Maybe try the next down and see.
Click to expand...


As posted earlier there are many ways of engravings, but this above is on 3 lines and i have not seen yet.. is this a normal 5.5mm love ring? or is there a thicker width? do enlighten me, this looks rich and pretty!  can anyone share the difference of "Cartier" engraving way inside for both 5.5mm and 3.5mm together please ^^ just wanna see how different are they next to each other..


----------



## chenchen_chikis

So I just purchased my first love ring. It's the wedding band in yellow gold. Here's my dilema, I want more but my issue, is should I get the regular love ring or another wedding band. What are the best stacks and color combos? Help?!?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

chenchen_chikis said:


> So I just purchased my first love ring. It's the wedding band in yellow gold. Here's my dilema, I want more but my issue, is should I get the regular love ring or another wedding band. What are the best stacks and color combos? Help?!?


What looks best on your hand?  Would you wear them stacked all the time?  Personally I like yellow and rose gold together.


----------



## chenchen_chikis

AntiqueShopper said:


> What looks best on your hand?  Would you wear them stacked all the time?  Personally I like yellow and rose gold together.


I like the white & yellow gold. I have personally not seen the pink gold. I would wear them stacked all the time. I like that look.


----------



## Mali_

From Instagram:


----------



## Zucnarf

Mali_ said:


> From Instagram:



Amazing


----------



## Nymf

Ooooh I love the thin pave rings!!!


----------



## happywife18

My love ring.


----------



## Shelly319

I'm looking to purchase a stack of thin love rings (plain and/or diamond) or the double love ring http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/jewelry/categories/rings/love/b4215600-love-ring.html. Can anyone post images of these? Thanks!


----------



## labellavita27

Will the love ring pass through TSA scan without me taking it off


----------



## gatorpooh

labellavita27 said:


> Will the love ring pass through TSA scan without me taking it off



I've never had to take my Love ring off when going through security.


----------



## labellavita27

gatorpooh said:


> I've never had to take my Love ring off when going through security.



Okay good! Thanks


----------



## Andy1612

gatorpooh said:


> I've never had to take my Love ring off when going through security.



Same!


----------



## thegreenbean

LOVE my ring!


----------



## **Chanel**

My rainbow Love ring .


----------



## LVoeletters

Nikki!! Drooling over your pics once again. May I ask if you only had one of the thicker rings on same hand as your love bangle, would you match metals or mix?



NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have two of the wedding bands/Pink and Yellow Gold and the Love Ring with diamonds. Pics of all below.


----------



## LVoeletters

do you guys prefer having the rings match your love bangle? or do you purposely mix them?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Nikki!! Drooling over your pics once again. May I ask if you only had one of the thicker rings on same hand as your love bangle, would you match metals or mix?


Hey, haven't been on a while, sorry....but I wear a yellow gold with diamonds on the same hand as bangles. But I will say that I just tend to prefer yellow metals. Hehe! Of course, Cartier is so gorgeous, white with yellow would be so beautiful.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey, haven't been on a while, sorry....but I wear a yellow gold with diamonds on the same hand as bangles. But I will say that I just tend to prefer yellow metals. Hehe! Of course, Cartier is so gorgeous, white with yellow would be so beautiful.


I love yellow gold on you! A small part of me wishes I went with yellow gold. Would have been easier to match my jewelry lol.


----------



## V75V

LOVE LOVE'S!  Addicted in fact!!!  HA HA HA,  Now I need to save up for the bracelets & Juste un clou's... might need J.A. meetings!  I usually wear two a day and LOVE mixing up the colors...


----------



## ChloePanda168

Just got a love ring from my husband. Has anyone noticed that the edges are a little sharp? Do you get used to that?


----------



## nicole0612

ChloePanda168 said:


> Just got a love ring from my husband. Has anyone noticed that the edges are a little sharp? Do you get used to that?



I noticed that one edge was a little sharp after I had my love ring polished. I called customer service and they had me ship in my ring since I don't have a boutique in my state and they smoothed out the edge nicely.


----------



## speedyqueen

Both the ring and the bracelet are a bit sharp at the edges when they are new (or "crisp" as they call it), but it will soften with wear.


----------



## ChloePanda168

nicole0612 said:


> I noticed that one edge was a little sharp after I had my love ring polished. I called customer service and they had me ship in my ring since I don't have a boutique in my state and they smoothed out the edge nicely.


Oh! I'm glad they were able to smooth it out for you. That is good to know


----------



## ChloePanda168

speedyqueen said:


> Both the ring and the bracelet are a bit sharp at the edges when they are new (or "crisp" as they call it), but it will soften with wear.



Got it! I had no idea they were like that new. That is good to know though because I really do like the Love ring and my husband wanted us to eventually get a set of bracelets. Thank you!


----------



## SilverBen

ChloePanda168 said:


> Just got a love ring from my husband. Has anyone noticed that the edges are a little sharp? Do you get used to that?



I actually cut one of my fingers on my love ring. When it was still really new and I was at church I shook hands with a man who had a strong grip my fingers slipped past each other and the one next to my love got a little cut!


----------



## ChloePanda168

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I actually cut one of my fingers on my love ring. When it was still really new and I was at church I shook hands with a man who had a strong grip my fingers slipped past each other and the one next to my love got a little cut!



OMG ! Have the edges softened since?


----------



## SilverBen

ChloePanda168 said:


> OMG ! Have the edges softened since?



Yes they have! Lol it wasn't too bad, but I have a very high pain tolerance. I imagine someone who doesn't would actually need to think about having them soften by Cartier versus the natural softening with time lol


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone,

How does one like the Love wedding band to fit? I tried the 48, and it is snug with a little room. The 49 feels more comfortable but like it will fall off in the winter. I'm so torn. I feel like the 48 feels somewhat tight, but the 49 feels kind of big. What do I do?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How does one like the Love wedding band to fit? I tried the 48, and it is snug with a little room. The 49 feels more comfortable but like it will fall off in the winter. I'm so torn. I feel like the 48 feels somewhat tight, but the 49 feels kind of big. What do I do?


So, I ended up purchasing the 48. It feels a tiny bit snug on my RH ring finger. I randomly tried it on my LH ring finger, and it is perfect! It feels so much more comfortable on this hand. I don't want people to get the wrong impression. Would it be weird to wear it on my left hand? Anybody?


----------



## SilverBen

Violet Bleu said:


> So, I ended up purchasing the 48. It feels a tiny bit snug on my RH ring finger. I randomly tried it on my LH ring finger, and it is perfect! It feels so much more comfortable on this hand. I don't want people to get the wrong impression. Would it be weird to wear it on my left hand? Anybody?



Not weird! I wear mine on which ever hand I feel like that day!


----------



## Violet Bleu

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Not weird! I wear mine on which ever hand I feel like that day!


Thank you! It feels better on my left, so I think I am going to wear it like that!


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> So, I ended up purchasing the 48. It feels a tiny bit snug on my RH ring finger. I randomly tried it on my LH ring finger, and it is perfect! It feels so much more comfortable on this hand. I don't want people to get the wrong impression. Would it be weird to wear it on my left hand? Anybody?



Not weird at all! Wear it where it is most comfortable. My left hand is slightly smaller as well.


----------



## nicole0612

ChloePanda168 said:


> OMG ! Have the edges softened since?





ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Yes they have! Lol it wasn't too bad, but I have a very high pain tolerance. I imagine someone who doesn't would actually need to think about having them soften by Cartier versus the natural softening with time lol



My biggest problem was that the sharp edge would sometimes scratch my face when I washed my face. So I couldn't wait for it to soften naturally.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have the cartier diamond lanieres ring in addition to the love ring? I am thinking about getting that one to stack with the 3 diamond love but I am not sure about sizing compression to the love ring. I have to order from another state (CA is the closest boutique and I am in WA).


----------



## ChloePanda168

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How does one like the Love wedding band to fit? I tried the 48, and it is snug with a little room. The 49 feels more comfortable but like it will fall off in the winter. I'm so torn. I feel like the 48 feels somewhat tight, but the 49 feels kind of big. What do I do?



That was my concern as well. My cartier (non love ring) wedding band is a 49 and I got a 49 to wear on my rh ring finger as well. It's snug but it's definitely looser during colder temps.


----------



## ChloePanda168

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Yes they have! Lol it wasn't too bad, but I have a very high pain tolerance. I imagine someone who doesn't would actually need to think about having them soften by Cartier versus the natural softening with time lol



Makes sense . I was mostly concerned about cutting or hurting my baby, not so much myself so I am definitely happy that it will become a little more dull over time.


----------



## ChloePanda168

nicole0612 said:


> My biggest problem was that the sharp edge would sometimes scratch my face when I washed my face. So I couldn't wait for it to soften naturally.


Yes I have had it scratch my face too


----------



## nicole0612

ChloePanda168 said:


> Makes sense . I was mostly concerned about cutting or hurting my baby, not so much myself so I am definitely happy that it will become a little more dull over time.



I also have a baby and I am happy to report that I never had that problem even when the ring was more sharp [emoji173]


----------



## Violet Bleu

nicole0612 said:


> Not weird at all! Wear it where it is most comfortable. My left hand is slightly smaller as well.


Thanks for the encouragement!



ChloePanda168 said:


> That was my concern as well. My cartier (non love ring) wedding band is a 49 and I got a 49 to wear on my rh ring finger as well. It's snug but it's definitely looser during colder temps.


I think that's the case for me as well if I wear the size 49 ring on my right hand. The 48 fits perfectly on my left, so I will probably keep it for that hand.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I just wanted to update everyone that I exchanged the 48 for the 49. I can now wear it on my right hand also. Plus, I can always add sizing beads. It was just freaking me out that the 48 would be too small years from now. I'm happy with my choice!


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> I just wanted to update everyone that I exchanged the 48 for the 49. I can now wear it on my right hand also. Plus, I can always add sizing beads. It was just freaking me out that the 48 would be too small years from now. I'm happy with my choice!



I went up two sizes on my right hand and I like it, it is big but it never falls off and when my fingers swell it is not uncomfortable.


----------



## V75V

Violet Bleu said:


> I just wanted to update everyone that I exchanged the 48 for the 49. I can now wear it on my right hand also. Plus, I can always add sizing beads. It was just freaking me out that the 48 would be too small years from now. I'm happy with my choice!


Thank God!  I literally read your post after you bought the smaller one & I was too late to tell you... I would definitely advise buying at least one size up in Love rings as they are wide and fit much tighter.  And, if you want to stack as Loves stack so well, bigger is always necessary


----------



## Violet Bleu

nicole0612 said:


> I went up two sizes on my right hand and I like it, it is big but it never falls off and when my fingers swell it is not uncomfortable.


That's good to know! I was just scared of it falling off with the larger size, but I think it is perfect. My finger doesn't feel suffocated anymore. 



V75V said:


> Thank God!  I literally read your post after you bought the smaller one & I was too late to tell you... I would definitely advise buying at least one size up in Love rings as they are wide and fit much tighter.  And, if you want to stack as Loves stack so well, bigger is always necessary


That's a good point about stacking! Thank goodness I didn't wear the 48 outside and only cautiously tried it on at home. I know Cartier is super picky about exchanging "worn" items. I'm so grateful that I came to my senses about the correct size.


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi guys. I had a question about sizing. If I'm buying the thicker 5mm love ring for my middle finger, do I size up? Meaning if I bought the wedding band for the same finger, would it be the same size as well?


----------



## LVoeletters

V75V said:


> View attachment 3631989
> View attachment 3631990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE'S!  Addicted in fact!!!  HA HA HA,  Now I need to save up for the bracelets & Juste un clou's... might need J.A. meetings!  I usually wear two a day and LOVE mixing up the colors...


P did you have to get different sizes for the wide bands and the wedding bands for the same finger?


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey, haven't been on a while, sorry....but I wear a yellow gold with diamonds on the same hand as bangles. But I will say that I just tend to prefer yellow metals. Hehe! Of course, Cartier is so gorgeous, white with yellow would be so beautiful.


Sorry for another question- did you have to get different sizes for the wddding band versus the thicker band? Do I have to size up for the thickness?


----------



## LVoeletters

yogamamaloves said:


> I would love to see a pic of the rings.


My ring finger-rings are sized for my other hand but figured it would be easier to put them all together. 

After this purchase I think I'm taking a break from ring purchases and will focus on getting a VCA motif and upgrading my BB, so these will be the rings I'm working with for a good while.


----------



## LVoeletters

yogamamaloves said:


> I would love to see a pic of the rings.
> 
> Yes for me what I regularly wear does influence my decision. I will try and have my new piece join in with with current family Unless I am willing to change the look for the new ring. For example. My new love ring replaced a set of rings I wear on my right because I wanted something fresh and new. It will now be the new staple ring. It will also be the new foundation if I were to get something more as in the new thing will have to be able to work with the love. Am I making any sense. Lol


Yes you make a lot of sense, thank you! I like the rotation/foundation mindset. What rings did the love ring replace?


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> I would go at least one full US size up. For example, I wanted to wear the Love ring on my middle finger, right hand. I'm typically a 6 so I ordered a 52. I can BARELY get it on my middle finger, LEFT hand. For my next Love Ring I ordered a 54 (US 7) which fits my middle finger, right hand.


So glad I read this!!! I was about to make this mistake !


----------



## ellyson

My new matching thin Love in WG!!! I'm in Love


----------



## Violet Bleu

ellyson said:


> My new matching thin Love in WG!!! I'm in Love
> View attachment 3646406


Enjoy! I am loving the WG!


----------



## Perli

ellyson said:


> My new matching thin Love in WG!!! I'm in Love
> View attachment 3646406



Ring and bracelet together, that looks so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ellyson

Thank you so much girls!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Sorry for another question- did you have to get different sizes for the wddding band versus the thicker band? Do I have to size up for the thickness?


Oh your good, no worries with questions. I didn't see this, but I went up a full size, but the ring finger on one hand and the other for me are not the same size so I can't wear the wedding bands on right hand, only left. I have heard best to go up at least half a size! ♥️♥️


----------



## Mininana

ellyson said:


> My new matching thin Love in WG!!! I'm in Love
> View attachment 3646406



I'm obsessed with your rings combination. Where did you get the thin diamond ring?


----------



## ellyson

Mininana said:


> I'm obsessed with your rings combination. Where did you get the thin diamond ring?


Thank you Mininana, the diamond ring it's a eternity band from an italian brand, Unoaerre, I've bought it some years ago... Also for me it's perfect stacked with the thin love ring


----------



## cocodiamonds

I bought it to fit my middle finger but I stack it with a simple diamond band to lock it in when I want to wear it as a ring finger ring.


----------



## Msudosters

Hey everyone! 

I made this account specifically to ask this question. I've been struggling with finding the correct size in a Cartier love ring. I have ordered the classic 5 mm wide gold ring- no diamonds or anything. 

I originally ordered a 58 because I was using the PDF sizing chart on their website. It was huge! So I went and got myself sized at a local jewlery store. 6 fit my ring fingers. However, I want to be able to wear the ring on my middle finger as well. A 6.5 fit best there and left me some room. 

I went on to order sizes 53 and 54. 53 was far too tight. 54 fits my ring fingers perfectly leaving some room to grow. However, the ring is extremely snug on my middle finger. I am currently engaged and when I purchase my wedding band, I would like to wear my Cartier ring on my middle finger a majority of the time. 

Since Cartier does not have a size 7, I am thinking about ordering up to the 55 (US size 7.25) and having beads or a liner put in. 
I figured that having a ring slightly too large than too small is ideal. I am only 22 years old and so who knows if I will gain weight or when I will get pregnant in the future and my fingers will swell!


What advice do people have for or against sizing beads and liners? Do people generally purchase a ring that fits them perfectly or provides some room to move? 

I would greatly appreciate any help! This has left me pretty stresssed out!


----------



## Mininana

Msudosters said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I made this account specifically to ask this question. I've been struggling with finding the correct size in a Cartier love ring. I have ordered the classic 5 mm wide gold ring- no diamonds or anything.
> 
> I originally ordered a 58 because I was using the PDF sizing chart on their website. It was huge! So I went and got myself sized at a local jewlery store. 6 fit my ring fingers. However, I want to be able to wear the ring on my middle finger as well. A 6.5 fit best there and left me some room.
> 
> I went on to order sizes 53 and 54. 53 was far too tight. 54 fits my ring fingers perfectly leaving some room to grow. However, the ring is extremely snug on my middle finger. I am currently engaged and when I purchase my wedding band, I would like to wear my Cartier ring on my middle finger a majority of the time.
> 
> Since Cartier does not have a size 7, I am thinking about ordering up to the 55 (US size 7.25) and having beads or a liner put in.
> I figured that having a ring slightly too large than too small is ideal. I am only 22 years old and so who knows if I will gain weight or when I will get pregnant in the future and my fingers will swell!
> 
> 
> What advice do people have for or against sizing beads and liners? Do people generally purchase a ring that fits them perfectly or provides some room to move?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help! This has left me pretty stresssed out!



I'm way older than you are, with a child and still losing pregnancy weight despite my kid being almost 3 lol! 

Still, I was able to wear my rings until almost the end of my pregnancy, and the rings even fit slightly bigger than before. But it also depends on the weather, I get swollen right before it rains on very humid weather or during the summer heat. 


I would go for a comfortable fit and secure it with a thin pave or a simple thin gold band instead

I didn't mean to do this on my own but it happened because my ring was so big after a few years. It still is! It was perfect when I got it and I was younger


----------



## V75V

LVoeletters said:


> P did you have to get different sizes for the wide bands and the wedding bands for the same finger?


No, All are the same size, so they are flush with one another when worn together.  I definitely find that Love rings are more comfortable and look better worn not too tight.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Zucnarf

My two new thin love rings! And My new flap [emoji173]️
I am sure that SA made a mistake, on receipt it is written Yellow gold, but I am sure this is Pink gold!


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## ellyson

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3689609
> 
> View attachment 3689611
> 
> 
> My two new thin love rings! And My new flap [emoji173]️
> I am sure that SA made a mistake, on receipt it is written Yellow gold, but I am sure this is Pink gold!


I like them so much!!
Now I need the second thin love to stack with my wg...


----------



## Zucnarf

ellyson said:


> I like them so much!!
> Now I need the second thin love to stack with my wg...



I love how thin love looks good stacked!
Planning to buy a third also [emoji51]


----------



## ellyson

Zucnarf said:


> I love how thin love looks good stacked!
> Planning to buy a third also [emoji51]


Lucky you


----------



## yogamamaloves

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3689609
> 
> View attachment 3689611
> 
> 
> My two new thin love rings! And My new flap [emoji173]️
> I am sure that SA made a mistake, on receipt it is written Yellow gold, but I am sure this is Pink gold!



Gorgeous!!!  So beautiful together.


----------



## Zucnarf

yogamamaloves said:


> Gorgeous!!!  So beautiful together.



Thank you!!


----------



## Zucnarf

ellyson said:


> I like them so much!!
> Now I need the second thin love to stack with my wg...



Thank you!


----------



## kmatt33

ellyson said:


> Thank you so much girls!!!


How sturdy is the thinner bracelet?  Are you worried about it bending or warping?  I can't spend the amount on the full size one but I want to make sure the thinner one will hold up to 24/7 wear just as well.


----------



## ellyson

kmatt33 said:


> How sturdy is the thinner bracelet?  Are you worried about it bending or warping?  I can't spend the amount on the full size one but I want to make sure the thinner one will hold up to 24/7 wear just as well.


Hi kmatt33! The thin love is thick the same as the classic love! No worries about bending or warping, be sure. I'm wearing it 24/7 since I've bought it 2 months ago.


----------



## Saradoll_

Could someone help me authentic this Cartier Love Ring? I'm comtemplating whether or not I should by it pre-owned or brand new, and found this one at a decent price! If anyone can help me that would be so great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## junwan08

!!Recently bought this from a friend of come with box and paper work but still unsure if this is authentic can somebody help figure it out ?


----------



## CartierLVer

Saradoll_ said:


> Could someone help me authentic this Cartier Love Ring? I'm comtemplating whether or not I should by it pre-owned or brand new, and found this one at a decent price! If anyone can help me that would be so great! Thanks in advance!



Markings look off.


----------



## mrskhanat

junwan08 said:


> !!Recently bought this from a friend of come with box and paper work but still unsure if this is authentic can somebody help figure it out ?


I believe those diamonds are after market. And I agree with CartierLVer ^^^^^


----------



## CartierLVer

mrskhanat said:


> I believe those diamonds are after market. And I agree with CartierLVer ^^^^^



I was commenting Saradoll post. The markings look correct but I'm not an authenticator. Gl.


----------



## ameerpt

I just bought this cartier love ring from eBay seller in JApan. Can you please authenticate this. I went to local cartier and they told me serial number different and this ring is thicker than other cartier love rings.


----------



## CartierLVer

ameerpt said:


> I just bought this cartier love ring from eBay seller in JApan. Can you please authenticate this. I went to local cartier and they told me serial number different and this ring is thicker than other cartier love rings.



Unfortunately the markings look way off! This looks like a fake, especially where the "Cartier" logo is the area looks like it is brushed and "50" doesnt look smooth! I would ask for a refund! Although, I am not a Cartier authorized authenticator and I may be wrong, but to me it looks fake. GL


----------



## ameerpt

Thank you GL for your prompt reply. I will ask for refund From seller. rhank you again for your comment.


----------



## mrskhanat

CartierLVer said:


> I was commenting Saradoll post. The markings look correct but I'm not an authenticator. Gl.


Haha oops sorry


----------



## Rm0711

Hi everyone!
So i got my love ring yesterday ! so i was washing my hands and noticed a scratch on the top that seemed to go across. I did look over it before putting it on and could have sworn i didn't see it before i put it on! Does it scratch super easy??? Here is a picture its towards the top half , i already took the return tag off. My husband did have it engraved maybe its from that ?? THOUGHTS PLEASE!!


----------



## chenchen_chikis

Rm0711 said:


> View attachment 3717709
> View attachment 3717710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> So i got my love ring yesterday ! so i was washing my hands and noticed a scratch on the top that seemed to go across. I did look over it before putting it on and could have sworn i didn't see it before i put it on! Does it scratch super easy??? Here is a picture its towards the top half , i already took the return tag off. My husband did have it engraved maybe its from that ?? THOUGHTS PLEASE!!


Yes it scratches like crazy!! My first day wearing it I scratched it all the way. Keep in mind it is 18k gold so it is soft compared to a 14k or 10k


----------



## Rm0711

chenchen_chikis said:


> Yes it scratches like crazy!! My first day wearing it I scratched it all the way. Keep in mind it is 18k gold so it is soft compared to a 14k or 10k



Ok so im not crazy ? so i saw that and started really inspecting it and found a rough edge, i haven't hit it on anything but i wonder if it could be from when they engraved it.  i know i can't return it but i wonder if the white gold shows less scratches.


----------



## nicole0612

Rm0711 said:


> Ok so im not crazy ? so i saw that and started really inspecting it and found a rough edge, i haven't hit it on anything but i wonder if it could be from when they engraved it.  i know i can't return it but i wonder if the white gold shows less scratches.



Mine is white gold and it is so scratched up!


----------



## Rm0711

nicole0612 said:


> Mine is white gold and it is so scratched up!



Do you wear it everyday ? 
Does it have nicks ? i have a sections where its rough, i looked with a loupe and its a bunch of tiny nicks in one spot. 
I had no idea it was going to drive me a little crazy. I knew it would scratch,  but i wanted a gold RHR


----------



## nicole0612

Rm0711 said:


> Do you wear it everyday ?
> Does it have nicks ? i have a sections where its rough, i looked with a loupe and its a bunch of tiny nicks in one spot.
> I had no idea it was going to drive me a little crazy. I knew it would scratch,  but i wanted a gold RHR



Mine has tiny little nicks all over and one huge deep scratch. No idea how that happened. I still get a million compliments on it, I think it just bothers me!


----------



## Rm0711

nicole0612 said:


> Mine has tiny little nicks all over and one huge deep scratch. No idea how that happened. I still get a million compliments on it, I think it just bothers me!


 
i knew it would get scratches over time but I had it less than 24 hours    how long have you had yours did you notice it ? Sorry for all the questions, guess i should have asked before i got it


----------



## nicole0612

Rm0711 said:


> i knew it would get scratches over time but I had it less than 24 hours    how long have you had yours did you notice it ? Sorry for all the questions, guess i should have asked before i got it



I've had mine for a couple of years now. I noticed the first scratches within 2 weeks I would say.


----------



## chenchen_chikis

Rm0711 said:


> Ok so im not crazy ? so i saw that and started really inspecting it and found a rough edge, i haven't hit it on anything but i wonder if it could be from when they engraved it.  i know i can't return it but i wonder if the white gold shows less scratches.


Sorry for the awkward angle. I think white gold does hide it more than the yellow. Here are mine I have had them since February. In bright light or flash they look very beat up but I love it. It gives them character


----------



## Rm0711

chenchen_chikis said:


> Sorry for the awkward angle. I think white gold does hide it more than the yellow. Here are mine I have had them since February. In bright light or flash they look very beat up but I love it. It gives them character


 
awesome picture thanks! do you have nicks/chips ? Wear everyday?


----------



## chenchen_chikis

Rm0711 said:


> awesome picture thanks! do you have nicks/chips ? Wear everyday?


None. I wear them everyday, well almost every day. They are durable but they do scratch.


----------



## Rm0711

chenchen_chikis said:


> None. I wear them everyday, well almost every day. They are durable but they do scratch.



crazy!  i for sure have a spot on nicks its on the smooth edge, its to hard to take a picture. But didn't notice till this morning. So bummed i didn't see it before i cut off the return tag. Id think they would only ship out in perfect condition (sorry for the rant)


----------



## cocodiamonds

I wear mine once a week.. it's extremely
Scratched but I feel
Like they look more authentic that way lol


----------



## Zucnarf

cocodiamonds said:


> I wear mine once a week.. it's extremely
> Scratched but I feel
> Like they look more authentic that way lol



I agree
View attachment 3719096


----------



## Rm0711

cocodiamonds said:


> I wear mine once a week.. it's extremely
> Scratched but I feel
> Like they look more authentic that way lol




I knew it would scratch but was not expecting the roughness spot(little nicks) I looked it over but i didn't  see the scratch above on the top flat part of the ring till i washed my hands, i didn't hit it on anything,  so looked it over in more detail and felt the nicks with my finger nail. I was just hoping someone could tell me if the nicks do happen and is normal. I thought it was going to come in PERFECT condition.


----------



## Rm0711

hey everyone I'm back! im hoping anyone can see the chip and tell me if  your ring has them too? Hopefully you can see what  I'm talking about in the picture (its  on the top left side on the ring) I really appreciate any experiences you have with the ring!


----------



## CartierLVer

Rm0711 said:


> hey everyone I'm back! im hoping anyone can see the chip and tell me if  your ring has them too? Hopefully you can see what  I'm talking about in the picture (its  on the top left side on the ring) I really appreciate any experiences you have with the ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722737



It doesnt look like a chip, but more like you dented it on something which made that indentation into the ring. I think that is normal wear an tear! In the end, any jewelry will get scratched, dented, and chipped if you are doing normal daily things! Especially when you go out and party and drink alcohol, it becomes a blur! LOL. Wear them in good health.


----------



## Mininana

Rm0711 said:


> hey everyone I'm back! im hoping anyone can see the chip and tell me if  your ring has them too? Hopefully you can see what  I'm talking about in the picture (its  on the top left side on the ring) I really appreciate any experiences you have with the ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722737



My bracelet has that too. It's wear and tear


----------



## breakfast@marys

scratches happen very fast.
got this dec 2015 and have been wearing it non stop since then. (not even taking it off at night, feels like a part of me)

but i think it really depends on the light when you look at it. the scratches are definitely there, but no one is going to see any scratches from a distance


----------



## Rm0711

breakfast@marys said:


> scratches happen very fast.
> got this dec 2015 and have been wearing it non stop since then. (not even taking it off at night, feels like a part of me)
> 
> but i think it really depends on the light when you look at it. the scratches are definitely there, but no one is going to see any scratches from a distance




yes for sure it depends on the light. I had noticed a rough section i looked closer and it was like little nicks and this was the next day i got it. But i have also noticed dents along the edges. I take it on and off and not rough with it at all. I didn't think it would dent


----------



## Violet Bleu

Rm0711 said:


> yes for sure it depends on the light. I had noticed a rough section i looked closer and it was like little nicks and this was the next day i got it. But i have also noticed dents along the edges. I take it on and off and not rough with it at all. I didn't think it would dent


Honestly, I would stop worrying about it. The Love collection is meant to be worn and gain character with patina. Pretty soon, you will not even care when it scratches. The scratches will just become a part of the piece.


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> Honestly, I would stop worrying about it. The Love collection is meant to be worn and gain character with patina. Pretty soon, you will not even care when it scratches. The scratches will just become a part of the piece.



I totally agree. I think it's supposed to be more of an industrial chic look.


----------



## Rm0711

Violet Bleu said:


> Honestly, I would stop worrying about it. The Love collection is meant to be worn and gain character with patina. Pretty soon, you will not even care when it scratches. The scratches will just become a part of the piece.



Hey I'm not worried about the scratches , it was more of the flattened edges and little dents. I definitely wish i would have done more research and how white gold is a little tougher. My post was to see if anyone else has the same marks!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Rm0711 said:


> Hey I'm not worried about the scratches , it was more of the flattened edges and little dents. I definitely wish i would have done more research and how white gold is a little tougher. My post was to see if anyone else has the same marks!


The dents are wear and tear. Even the flat edges are normal wear because the fresh edges of a new ring smooth out over time. I have a WG Love ring, and it ages just as much as my other YG and RG pieces btw.


----------



## spoiledjojoy

Rm0711 said:


> Hey I'm not worried about the scratches , it was more of the flattened edges and little dents. I definitely wish i would have done more research and how white gold is a little tougher. My post was to see if anyone else has the same marks!



That's also my concerns that's why I don't wear my loves together cause of the same reason dents on the edges [emoji30]but I want to wear them together. By just looking on others armcandy[emoji18]


----------



## SilverBen

I got another diamond ring to stack above my love ring but I'm not sure I like it as much as I thought, what do you all think? I will add some other ways I have been wearing them too!


----------



## cocodiamonds

I love the stack in the first pic!


----------



## yogamamaloves

I'm a fan of pic 1 and 3. Probably prefer 3.


----------



## pippi_

It's my 30th coming up and my husband wants to buy me either the Diamond-paved love ring in pink gold or another yellow gold love bracelet. 

Now I have two things making the decision difficult. 

First, if it were you, would you prefer a second love bracelet or the ring? I currently wear my love bracelet everyday haven't taken it off in over 6 years! I just wonder if I'd wear the ring everyday. Any one who has this ring wear it almost every day? 

Second, would you mix pink and yellow gold on the same arm? I would wear the ring on the ring finger of my right hand and I wear my yellow gold love bracelet on that arm. The pink gold is very subtle given the ring is mostly pave rather than mostly gold showing. 

I cannot decide! I do love the ring so much particularly because my husband wears a love ring as well so that's even more special.

Love some help on this decision!


----------



## mrskhanat

pippi_ said:


> It's my 30th coming up and my husband wants to buy me either the Diamond-paved love ring in pink gold or another yellow gold love bracelet.
> 
> Now I have two things making the decision difficult.
> 
> First, if it were you, would you prefer a second love bracelet or the ring? I currently wear my love bracelet everyday haven't taken it off in over 6 years! I just wonder if I'd wear the ring everyday. Any one who has this ring wear it almost every day?
> 
> Second, would you mix pink and yellow gold on the same arm? I would wear the ring on the ring finger of my right hand and I wear my yellow gold love bracelet on that arm. The pink gold is very subtle given the ring is mostly pave rather than mostly gold showing.
> 
> I cannot decide! I do love the ring so much particularly because my husband wears a love ring as well so that's even more special.
> 
> Love some help on this decision!


In my opinion, I would definitely get the second love bracelet! 

I also have the love ring (which I wear everyday) along with my loves (yellow gold) and JUC (rose gold), all on one hand. I am a huge fan of mixing metals. 

You can always get the love ring at a later date, but I think the two bracelets will make a statement and look lovely together


----------



## emjetz

Love my new anniversary pressie from hubby! *(^_^) (•ө•)♡


----------



## missyb

Is there anyway Cartier can make my love ring slightly larger? It fits fine in the fall, winter and spring but now that I'm at the beach a lot and it's hot out I have a very hard time getting it on and off


----------



## itstoxicbaby

can someone please authenticate this love ring? Thank you so much


----------



## CartierLVer

itstoxicbaby said:


> can someone please authenticate this love ring? Thank you so much



Looks fake to me! The engraving looks off


----------



## Alena21

Hi ladies, any feedback on this ring?
Is it comfortable for everyday wear?
TIA


----------



## slongson

Would someone be able to authenticate this ring for me or know of anyone that would be able to authenticate? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mosman

Hi, any one have both love ring (5.5 width band), one with 3 diamond and one with no diamond. Which one more comfortable to wear ????
Husband want to get me one as eternity ring, and I am not sure which one more comfy to wear. Please give me some advise !!!!
Thanks.


----------



## Cat2708

After a year of wearing them everyday, rings are still good


----------



## nicole0612

Mosman said:


> Hi, any one have both love ring (5.5 width band), one with 3 diamond and one with no diamond. Which one more comfortable to wear ????
> Husband want to get me one as eternity ring, and I am not sure which one more comfy to wear. Please give me some advise !!!!
> Thanks.



Hi, I only have the 3 diamond one, the wider "regular" version and it is very comfortable to wear every day. I did size up, so sometimes it is a little loose, but it is never close to sliding off due to the width of the ring. The size down had a more traditional fit, but I think it might have been uncomfortable to wear constantly.


----------



## Mosman

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, I only have the 3 diamond one, the wider "regular" version and it is very comfortable to wear every day. I did size up, so sometimes it is a little loose, but it is never close to sliding off due to the width of the ring. The size down had a more traditional fit, but I think it might have been uncomfortable to wear constantly.


Thank you for your input. Will go for 3 diamond one !!!


----------



## jpezmom

nicole0612 said:


> I also have a baby and I am happy to report that I never had that problem even when the ring was more sharp





pippi_ said:


> It's my 30th coming up and my husband wants to buy me either the Diamond-paved love ring in pink gold or another yellow gold love bracelet.
> 
> Now I have two things making the decision difficult.
> 
> First, if it were you, would you prefer a second love bracelet or the ring? I currently wear my love bracelet everyday haven't taken it off in over 6 years! I just wonder if I'd wear the ring everyday. Any one who has this ring wear it almost every day?
> 
> Second, would you mix pink and yellow gold on the same arm? I would wear the ring on the ring finger of my right hand and I wear my yellow gold love bracelet on that arm. The pink gold is very subtle given the ring is mostly pave rather than mostly gold showing.
> 
> I cannot decide! I do love the ring so much particularly because my husband wears a love ring as well so that's even more special.
> 
> Love some help on this decision!


Hi pippi - I actually went through the same "dilemma".   I have a PG Love and a PG JUC with diamonds (don't wear every day though).  I ended up purchasing the PG Love pave band as I realized I have quite a few bracelets and wanted to branch out into something different.  I really like the Pave ring as it won't show scratches and has just enough bling to match my Love bracelet - lol.  I originally thought I would get the smaller pave ring but felt the band was more appropriate for my finger.  (And I didn't want to have regret later for not purchasing the larger ring.) Here are some photos - let us know what you decide!


----------



## jpezmom

missyb said:


> Is there anyway Cartier can make my love ring slightly larger? It fits fine in the fall, winter and spring but now that I'm at the beach a lot and it's hot out I have a very hard time getting it on and off


Hi missyb - according to my SA, they can size the Love ring smaller, but not larger.  Hope this helps!


----------



## queenvictoria2

anyone stack a mini and regular Love ring in different metals? pic?


----------



## space12

i just bought my first love ring in white gold! so happy!! only problem is, I went to Cartier in the morning and tried them on, left and went to lunch, came back, tried the ring on again and it fit. then i went back to my hotel and took it off. When I went to put it back on, It barely fit over my finger and is almost impossible to take off. Am I just having a 'swollen day' or do I need a bigger size?


----------



## nicole0612

space12 said:


> i just bought my first love ring in white gold! so happy!! only problem is, I went to Cartier in the morning and tried them on, left and went to lunch, came back, tried the ring on again and it fit. then i went back to my hotel and took it off. When I went to put it back on, It barely fit over my finger and is almost impossible to take off. Am I just having a 'swollen day' or do I need a bigger size?



I had to go up a size in the love ring for this reason. My fingers change size slightly from day to day and the love ring is comfortable if slightly large on slim-finger times vs slightly small on swollen-finger times due to the width and thickness.


----------



## ChloePanda168

space12 said:


> i just bought my first love ring in white gold! so happy!! only problem is, I went to Cartier in the morning and tried them on, left and went to lunch, came back, tried the ring on again and it fit. then i went back to my hotel and took it off. When I went to put it back on, It barely fit over my finger and is almost impossible to take off. Am I just having a 'swollen day' or do I need a bigger size?


Your fingers swell throughout the day. I forget when the 'best' time to try them on is, but mine is fairly snuggly on there, but I was really concerned about losing mine after my infinity ring came flying off. Was it easy to put the ring on earlier in the day?


----------



## Cogmarks

space12 said:


> i just bought my first love ring in white gold! so happy!! only problem is, I went to Cartier in the morning and tried them on, left and went to lunch, came back, tried the ring on again and it fit. then i went back to my hotel and took it off. When I went to put it back on, It barely fit over my finger and is almost impossible to take off. Am I just having a 'swollen day' or do I need a bigger size?


You are just having a puffy fingers day.  When I travel my fingers swell like nobody's business. I have trouble with rings almost falling off in the winter and being difficult to remove after eating a salty restaurant dinner and walking with my fingers hanging down. Don't freak out. Use cold water and soap to get your ring off.


----------



## missyb

I sized up on my love ring bc it was too tight


----------



## space12

ChloePanda168 said:


> Your fingers swell throughout the day. I forget when the 'best' time to try them on is, but mine is fairly snuggly on there, but I was really concerned about losing mine after my infinity ring came flying off. Was it easy to put the ring on earlier in the day?


yes it was, i think it was just because i was traveling as i am now home and have no problems with it


----------



## space12

Cogmarks said:


> You are just having a puffy fingers day.  When I travel my fingers swell like nobody's business. I have trouble with rings almost falling off in the winter and being difficult to remove after eating a salty restaurant dinner and walking with my fingers hanging down. Don't freak out. Use cold water and soap to get your ring off.


i think it was because i was traveling and bought it abroad because now that i am home it fits me perfectly again!


----------



## SCC19

New to Cartier and looking to get a ring and bracelet set.

Couple of Q's 

Interested in how well the white gold hold up?
I've had previous WG yellow quite quickly yet my watch is still as white as the day I got it but I've been told Rolex use a gold mix which doesn't discolour, and is not rhodium plated.

Also seen mixed reports on some of the Love range being rhodium plated and some not which if true I find a little odd!

Any advice welcome


----------



## nicole0612

SCC19 said:


> New to Cartier and looking to get a ring and bracelet set.
> 
> Couple of Q's
> 
> Interested in how well the white gold hold up?
> I've had previous WG yellow quite quickly yet my watch is still as white as the day I got it but I've been told Rolex use a gold mix which doesn't discolour, and is not rhodium plated.
> 
> Also seen mixed reports on some of the Love range being rhodium plated and some not which if true I find a little odd!
> 
> Any advice welcome



I've had my wg love ring for years and never take it off, it is quite scratched but the wg has not faded. HTH


----------



## yogamamaloves

nicole0612 said:


> I've had my wg love ring for years and never take it off, it is quite scratched but the wg has not faded. HTH



Is yours the original size?  Can you post a pic?  I've been wondering how many wear their ring 24/7?


----------



## nicole0612

yogamamaloves said:


> Is yours the original size?  Can you post a pic?  I've been wondering how many wear their ring 24/7?


Yes it is; the original size with 3 diamonds. Sorry for the glare but I am out with my son on a walk.


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## TheMrsKwok

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3812797



I am thinking about getting this watch or the love ring. I am so envy u have both of the gorgeous pieces I would like to have. They look really good on you


----------



## Zucnarf

TheMrsKwok said:


> I am thinking about getting this watch or the love ring. I am so envy u have both of the gorgeous pieces I would like to have. They look really good on you



Thank you!! You are very kind!
My wrist is 14.5 cm and the watch is medium size.
I much more prefer 2 thin Rings than 1 regular.
I would Like to add also the rose gold.
You can also think about that, too.


----------



## designerforever

Hi. Does anyone wear the Love wedding band as a regular ring? I personally like the band more because it's thinner. Probably wear it either on the middle or index finger.


----------



## americanroyal89

designerforever said:


> Hi. Does anyone wear the Love wedding band as a regular ring? I personally like the band more because it's thinner. Probably wear it either on the middle or index finger.



I do. I stack the white gold wedding band with the xxs trinity ring. And I'm not married


----------



## Violet Bleu

designerforever said:


> Hi. Does anyone wear the Love wedding band as a regular ring? I personally like the band more because it's thinner. Probably wear it either on the middle or index finger.


I also wear the band on my right ring finger everyday and love it.


----------



## Cclover2013

Hi everyone ❤❤
Was hoping for your help. I purchased this platinum love ring from fashionphile and I'm not sure if it's aunthentic. Hope some of you can help, much much appreciated ❤


----------



## SilverBen

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi everyone [emoji173][emoji173]
> Was hoping for your help. I purchased this platinum love ring from fashionphile and I'm not sure if it's aunthentic. Hope some of you can help, much much appreciated [emoji173]



If it's from fashionphile I would be pretty confident that it is authentic! The markings don't look much different from mine, and they do switch them up quite often so I'd say you are good in this one


----------



## Cclover2013

ThAnk you Hun!! The marking on the outside band just looked a litttttle off to me, I've never been to a Cartier store so I was unsure  but thank you for your reply! I feel a little better lol ❤


----------



## SilverBen

Cclover2013 said:


> ThAnk you Hun!! The marking on the outside band just looked a litttttle off to me, I've never been to a Cartier store so I was unsure  but thank you for your reply! I feel a little better lol [emoji173]



No problem! It just appears that it has had a polish which slightly rounds the edges. In the case of the love ring that is nice because when mine was new it actually cut my finger next to it when someone shook my hand a little too hard [emoji15] after that I had my edges polished down a little! Hope you enjoy your new ring!


----------



## Cclover2013

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> No problem! It just appears that it has had a polish which slightly rounds the edges. In the case of the love ring that is nice because when mine was new it actually cut my finger next to it when someone shook my hand a little too hard [emoji15] after that I had my edges polished down a little! Hope you enjoy your new ring!


Oh no ( that sounds horrible ❤❤ I'm glad you were able to polish/fix it ❤❤ the engravement of the Cartier symbols to me looked a little bit "thick" compared to your beautiful rings posted on here ❤ so you think I'm okay? I want to tear the tag off lol! ❤❤❤


----------



## champagne_xoxo

We were in the market for weddingbands and finally found The One - Cartier Ceramic Pave Love Ring

I kept wanting a band I can layer with my engagement ring but wear on its own - I finally realized the e-ring looks best on its own without a band. I'd wear the pave love as my engagement ring and forego the e-ring entirely, or I would wear the pave ring on my right hand. I was debating between the rose gold pave and the ceramic pave, the rose gold does look beautiful but for the price it just didn't pop as much as I'd like. 

I know this is probably very bold for a lot of people and not everyone's cup of tea   - its funny when you start wedding planning everyone is super opinionated about everything. I'm glad I went with my gut!


----------



## jpezmom

champagne_xoxo said:


> We were in the market for weddingbands and finally found The One - Cartier Ceramic Pave Love Ring
> 
> I kept wanting a band I can layer with my engagement ring but wear on its own - I finally realized the e-ring looks best on its own without a band. I'd wear the pave love as my engagement ring and forego the e-ring entirely, or I would wear the pave ring on my right hand. I was debating between the rose gold pave and the ceramic pave, the rose gold does look beautiful but for the price it just didn't pop as much as I'd like.
> 
> I know this is probably very bold for a lot of people and not everyone's cup of tea   - its funny when you start wedding planning everyone is super opinionated about everything. I'm glad I went with my gut!
> 
> View attachment 3838503
> View attachment 3838504
> View attachment 3838505


The ceramic pave is stunning!  Especially when paired with your beyond stunning engagement ring!  

(I have the pink gold pave ring but wear it on my right hand as I also didn't think it matched as well with my wedding set which is all in platinum.)


----------



## Zucnarf

champagne_xoxo said:


> We were in the market for weddingbands and finally found The One - Cartier Ceramic Pave Love Ring
> 
> I kept wanting a band I can layer with my engagement ring but wear on its own - I finally realized the e-ring looks best on its own without a band. I'd wear the pave love as my engagement ring and forego the e-ring entirely, or I would wear the pave ring on my right hand. I was debating between the rose gold pave and the ceramic pave, the rose gold does look beautiful but for the price it just didn't pop as much as I'd like.
> 
> I know this is probably very bold for a lot of people and not everyone's cup of tea   - its funny when you start wedding planning everyone is super opinionated about everything. I'm glad I went with my gut!
> 
> View attachment 3838503
> View attachment 3838504
> View attachment 3838505



Amazing[emoji33]


----------



## adastra_

I know the pictures aren't amazing but if anyone has thoughts as to the authenticity of this rose gold love band I would be very thankful.


----------



## itszeerah

Hi everyone! I've been debating for a while on a Cartier wedding band and I wanted to see if someone knows how the platinum holds up compared to the white gold?


----------



## ojkasa97

platinum>>wg


----------



## Scandibabe

My new platinum rings. Thanks to Tina and Justin at Boston Cartier boutique, I am now the owner of these beauties. I've heard it's really hard to get Love ring in platinum, I am so happy, Tina was awesome in helping me to locate the ring. It's also possible to stack the Love ring with all diamond thin ring. It's will be  beautiful and dressed up[emoji4] Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Scandibabe

Stacked


----------



## itszeerah

ojkasa97 said:


> platinum>>wg


Thanks for your response! Is platinum more scratch resistant than the white gold? I would probably wear it daily and I know overtime it'll get scratches but I want something that can take a beating


----------



## V75V

queenvictoria2 said:


> anyone stack a mini and regular Love ring in different metals? pic?


have a look at my post in this thread for all 3 colors mixed...


----------



## cutiepi600

Just got my love pave ring in rose gold!!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Cogmarks

itszeerah said:


> Hi everyone! I've been debating for a while on a Cartier wedding band and I wanted to see if someone knows how the platinum holds up compared to the white gold?



I have a platinum Love wedding band. It will develop a patina of fine scratches over time. I do not recommend getting it polished. I had mine polished at Cartier this summer, and I regret it. The polish was over done, and it barely looks like a Love ring now. If you like a bright white metal, go with the platinum. The white gold is a darker grey.


----------



## yogamamaloves

I love this look!  Where is the diamond eternity from?


----------



## totoro.0413

Hi,

I just purchased a love band from Cartier Australia website and received tracking info that the ring is being sent from Richemont Luxury in Singapore. I just wanted to ask if that’s normal. I just thought they would have the stock here in Australia. Thank you.


----------



## Scandibabe

yogamamaloves said:


> I love this look!  Where is the diamond eternity from?



Hi, if you were quoting my post, so the eternity ring is also Cartier[emoji4] Also in platinum.
Thank you for you sweet compliment.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Just started my Cartier collection with the thin love ring in rose gold and the Trinity. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Boly99

MyDogTink said:


> Can you provide details of the ring on your index finger? It's so unique.


 Hello I was wondering what size you settled with for your middle finger when it comes to the wedding band and what size you normally are on the middle finger


----------



## Boly99

bluebichonfrise said:


> Just started my Cartier collection with the thin love ring in rose gold and the Trinity. Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats! I was just wondering how you went on about with the sizing situation like did u get the wedding band one in the same size that would’ve fit your normal rings or did u have to go a size up


----------



## Boly99

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3812797


Hello love your collection. I was just wondering about the sizing situation. When getting the wedding band love rings for your middle finger did u order the size you normally get rings for that finger or did u have to size up?


----------



## Boly99

breakfast@marys said:


> scratches happen very fast.
> got this dec 2015 and have been wearing it non stop since then. (not even taking it off at night, feels like a part of me)
> 
> but i think it really depends on the light when you look at it. the scratches are definitely there, but no one is going to see any scratches from a distance




What about sizing ?? Did you have to go up a size or get the size you normally are in other rings for your middle finger


----------



## Zucnarf

Boly99 said:


> Hello love your collection. I was just wondering about the sizing situation. When getting the wedding band love rings for your middle finger did u order the size you normally get rings for that finger or did u have to size up?



I am not sure which is my usual size.. 
These rings are 53..


----------



## tweetie1288

was debating on the Trinity but decided on this


----------



## Kindness3

cutiepi600 said:


> Just got my love pave ring in rose gold!!! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880192


Lovely congradulation


----------



## Kindness3

bluebichonfrise said:


> Just started my Cartier collection with the thin love ring in rose gold and the Trinity. Thanks for letting me share!


Wow love the look of the rings look amazing on you


----------



## js2367

Love this


cutiepi600 said:


> Just got my love pave ring in rose gold!!! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880192


----------



## Gthomas

bluebichonfrise said:


> Just started my Cartier collection with the thin love ring in rose gold and the Trinity. Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful!  They look so elegant!


----------



## sashaj

I finally found the perfect little band to fit under my thin love ring.


----------



## Violet Bleu

sashaj said:


> View attachment 4002387
> 
> I finally found the perfect little band to fit under my thin love ring.


Where did you get this band? I’ve been considering doing something similar.


----------



## sashaj

Violet Bleu said:


> Where did you get this band? I’ve been considering doing something similar.



I ordered it online from JCPenney, so the diamonds are probably not be best quality but it really does fit perfect because it’s so dainty. They are having a sale online now which made the price too good to pass up.


----------



## Violet Bleu

sashaj said:


> I ordered it online from JCPenney, so the diamonds are probably not be best quality but it really does fit perfect because it’s so dainty. They are having a sale online now which made the price too good to pass up.


Hmm. . . Thanks for the response! I will look into it!


----------



## deerincashmere

Violet Bleu said:


> Hmm. . . Thanks for the response! I will look into it!


I have similar bands from Nordstrom’s Bony Levy brand. They’re super sparkly, I love them!

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bony...5500&origin=recentsearches2&keyword=bony+levy


----------



## Violet Bleu

deerincashmere said:


> I have similar bands from Nordstrom’s Bony Levy brand. They’re super sparkly, I love them!
> 
> https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bony...5500&origin=recentsearches2&keyword=bony+levy


Thanks for the recommendation! I went and tried on the Tiffany Metro band but felt like I could find something similar for a better price.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I went and tried on the Tiffany Metro band but felt like I could find something similar for a better price.



Also Roberto Coin has an eternity band at a good price at Neiman Marcus online.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Babsiegirl said:


> Also Roberto Coin has an eternity band at a good price at Neiman Marcus online.


Thanks! I’ve been looking online to find other bands of a similar quality to the Metro! I appreciate the recommendation!


----------



## yogamamaloves

Violet Bleu said:


> Thanks! I’ve been looking online to find other bands of a similar quality to the Metro! I appreciate the recommendation!



If you want same or better quality than the metro I would do custom Victor Canera shallow ucut pave band. Cost is less than Tiffany but high quality melee. Usually F/G VS and excellent cut stones set in platinum. Sits perfectly next to the love.


----------



## Violet Bleu

yogamamaloves said:


> If you want same or better quality than the metro I would do custom Victor Canera shallow ucut pave band. Cost is less than Tiffany but high quality melee. Usually F/G VS and excellent cut stones set in platinum. Sits perfectly next to the love.


Thank you! I will look into this too!


----------



## staceyjan

I would also cindider the James Allen eternity band, too.


----------



## xbdullxh

Hello everyone, 
Im thinking of getting the Love band SM (pave) and stack 2 of them (pink gold and white gold)...

Does anybody here own the SM band? please post pics if you do with your ring size. 

I think the band is so pretty and understated for pave


----------



## Leo the Lion

I Love Cartier ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## starrynite_87

My birthday is next week and at the top of my list is a Cartier wedding band in YG, my only issue is selecting the proper size. I measured my finger (5 1/2 CM), looking at the size chart the only US sizes they show are 5 1/4 and 5 3/4 CM...any advice on sizing?


----------



## ani108

starrynite_87 said:


> My birthday is next week and at the top of my list is a Cartier wedding band in YG, my only issue is selecting the proper size. I measured my finger (5 1/2 CM), looking at the size chart the only US sizes they show are 5 1/4 and 5 3/4 CM...any advice on sizing?



Are you able to visit a store nearby?

Depending on the ring itself (thickness wise) it might make a difference on how it fits even if it's a particular size.

I have a thin trinity ring in size 60, and according to my SA, a love ring should be a size down or two from the trinity ring since they are multiple rings and it overall needs to be a little larger to fit.

Turns out I needed a size UP for the thicker love ring and a size down for the wedding band love ring...

Definitely try them in store if you get a chance, and if not they make it really easy to return/exchange packages that are shipped - labels and a guide to return already included.

Happy Birthday by the way, mine is also next week and was thinking of getting the rose gold wedding band


----------



## starrynite_87

ani108 said:


> Are you able to visit a store nearby?
> 
> Depending on the ring itself (thickness wise) it might make a difference on how it fits even if it's a particular size.
> 
> I have a thin trinity ring in size 60, and according to my SA, a love ring should be a size down or two from the trinity ring since they are multiple rings and it overall needs to be a little larger to fit.
> 
> Turns out I needed a size UP for the thicker love ring and a size down for the wedding band love ring...
> 
> Definitely try them in store if you get a chance, and if not they make it really easy to return/exchange packages that are shipped - labels and a guide to return already included.
> 
> Happy Birthday by the way, mine is also next week and was thinking of getting the rose gold wedding band



Thank you so much for the advice...I went ahead and purchased it in size 51 and I'm happy with the fit.


----------



## Makenna

starrynite_87 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice...I went ahead and purchased it in size 51 and I'm happy with the fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031658
> View attachment 4031659
> View attachment 4031660



Congrats, love the thin Love band!  I want to get one to stack with my anniversary band.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Yellow and white gold ring stack ♥


----------



## Helloviuviu

Can someone authenticate this ring? Only have one photo because it’s not mine. Thank you


----------



## yony

I'm new to this forum but im so happy I found it. the bf proposed at the end of march while we were on vacation and I had no idea he was going to do it. he went with the WG w/ 3 diamonds. he originally wanted the platinum but it only came with one diamond. we did have to go back to our cartier store at south coast to exchange for a smaller size. we did order his but it's was a custom order due to the size so it should be here in another month. I was tempted in while I was in Vegas to see how it would looked stacked with the YG w/ 3 diamonds, I was drooling. the YG version will definitely be an anniversary ring (for what year? idk yet lol). I love my ring so much! thank you for letting me share!


----------



## yogamamaloves

yony said:


> I'm new to this forum but im so happy I found it. the bf proposed at the end of march while we were on vacation and I had no idea he was going to do it. he went with the WG w/ 3 diamonds. he originally wanted the platinum but it only came with one diamond. we did have to go back to our cartier store at south coast to exchange for a smaller size. we did order his but it's was a custom order due to the size so it should be here in another month. I was tempted in while I was in Vegas to see how it would looked stacked with the YG w/ 3 diamonds, I was drooling. the YG version will definitely be an anniversary ring (for what year? idk yet lol). I love my ring so much! thank you for letting me share!



Looks fantastic!  Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Leo the Lion said:


> Yellow and white gold ring stack [emoji813]



Love this stack!  Did you have to size up to be able to fit two?


----------



## yony

yogamamaloves said:


> Looks fantastic!  Congratulations on your engagement.


thank you!


----------



## chiquitapet

We went to Cartier yesterday to have a look at the love rings for my birthday.  I want to wear it instead of my wedding set for travel etc. I loved how the WG wedding band looked on me but of course they didn't have my size in store (48). The SA ordered it in and it'll be shipped to us asap! I'm so excited! It looked so beautiful stacked with my diamond wedding band too!


----------



## Violet Bleu

chiquitapet said:


> We went to Cartier yesterday to have a look at the love rings for my birthday.  I want to wear it instead of my wedding set for travel etc. I loved how the WG wedding band looked on me but of course they didn't have my size in store (48). The SA ordered it in and it'll be shipped to us asap! I'm so excited! It looked so beautiful stacked with my diamond wedding band too!


I have the WG wedding band and absolutely love it! It looks great stacked with everything!


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new anniversary band from hubby in pink gold ♥


----------



## Adh0128

Hi all, 
I currently have a silver and black ceramic watch but was looking at getting a cartier love ring. I love the rose gold one but wasn’t sure if it would go with my watch and also whether to get the larger original ring or the smaller wedding band one? I would really love to wear it everyday along side my watch although I have mainly silver and rose gold jewellery.


----------



## CartierLVer

Adh0128 said:


> Hi all,
> I currently have a silver and black ceramic watch but was looking at getting a cartier love ring. I love the rose gold one but wasn’t sure if it would go with my watch and also whether to get the larger original ring or the smaller wedding band one? I would really love to wear it everyday along side my watch although I have mainly silver and rose gold jewellery.



Hi,
Choose which one will sing to you! As you may know Cartier’s RG tends to fade with time and will have subtle hints of RG. so you should ask other RG owners their thoughts and opinions. GL.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Adh0128 said:


> Hi all,
> I currently have a silver and black ceramic watch but was looking at getting a cartier love ring. I love the rose gold one but wasn’t sure if it would go with my watch and also whether to get the larger original ring or the smaller wedding band one? I would really love to wear it everyday along side my watch although I have mainly silver and rose gold jewellery.


I love mixing my Cartier golds. Either band size would look great but I am more of a fan of the original thickness ones.


----------



## closetluxe

Hi everyone.
This coming November I will be celebrating my 15th wedding anniversary.  I can't believe it!  To celebrate, my hubby and I wanted to update our wedding bands.  While I fit mine, he no longer fits his.  We were originally getting a Tiffany set, something simple with one diamond for me and a simple band for him, but matching.  Or do I get the love wedding band?  If I do, I don't think we'll match as my husband doesn't like the love band for himself.  What do you all think?  TIA.


----------



## madeleine86

Do you think the love rings sizes are true to size compared to other rings? I am an EU 48,5 but when I try to use the measurements on the cartier website my size is 50 or 51. I'm afraid to order my ring too big.

https://www.cartier.com/content/dam...Sizing-guide_RINGS_215-9x279-4_US_141008F.pdf


----------



## uhpharm01

..


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone have this kind of a love ring?


----------



## Lynseyrn

My new pave ring with ceramic. I got it preloved. Looks brand new. It is so amazing in the sun. Hard to capture in a photo. I love the black ceramic...gives it an edgy look.


----------



## Suzil

Hi everyone! I am planning on giving my husband and myself a Love band for our 10th wedding anniversary. SM pave for me and the platinum one for him. See picture - do any of your husbands/guys out there use this band?


----------



## skstyle

Torn between two sizes!

Which size would you go with? A snug size that's very difficult to put on or a size that fits a bit loose but will never fall off?


----------



## lcfromyny

skstyle said:


> Torn between two sizes!
> 
> Which size would you go with? A snug size that's very difficult to put on or a size that fits a bit loose but will never fall off?


I would go with the one that is "a bit loose but will never fall off". My love ring is a little loose but i play sports, work out and do a lot of chores, my hands tend to swell up throughout the day and the ring just fits perfect.


----------



## Julezah

Does Cartier still sell the rainbow love ring?


----------



## uhpharm01

Julezah said:


> Does Cartier still sell the rainbow love ring?


Yes
https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...tions/love/love-rings/b4087800-love-ring.html


----------



## Julezah

Thanks! I don’t know why I couldn’t find it. I appreciate you sending the link. 



uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 4205120
> 
> Yes
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...tions/love/love-rings/b4087800-love-ring.html


----------



## uhpharm01

Julezah said:


> Thanks! I don’t know why I couldn’t find it. I appreciate you sending the link.


Cartier's website is a little tricky.


----------



## Jindie

Hi all!  Question (sorry if it’s been discussed. I’m mobile at the moment and can’t search well). I was looking on eBay tonight for used mini/wedding bands. A lot of highly rated top sellers in Japan seem to have the rings for great prices. Any idea of why?  I don’t assume that they are fakes, but maybe?  They sell a lot of high end goods, with 100% positive feedback. I’m curious as to why they are so cheap, though. For example: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Mini-Love-Ring-US4-EU46-B1195-/312252564223


----------



## starrynite_87

How often do you ladies clean your rings? Whether it’s at home or taking it in-store to get it cleaned.


----------



## Canturi lover

Jindie said:


> Hi all!  Question (sorry if it’s been discussed. I’m mobile at the moment and can’t search well). I was looking on eBay tonight for used mini/wedding bands. A lot of highly rated top sellers in Japan seem to have the rings for great prices. Any idea of why?  I don’t assume that they are fakes, but maybe?  They sell a lot of high end goods, with 100% positive feedback. I’m curious as to why they are so cheap, though. For example: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...d-Mini-Love-Ring-US4-EU46-B1195-/312252564223



Hi Jindie, I think they are less expensive because they are smaller in size. These rings cannot be re-sized. [emoji253]


----------



## Canturi lover

starrynite_87 said:


> How often do you ladies clean your rings? Whether it’s at home or taking it in-store to get it cleaned.



I clean my rings every month or so [emoji253]


----------



## Kdelz

Canturi lover said:


> I clean my rings every month or so [emoji253]


Hi! I was wondering how you clean your ring?


----------



## Canturi lover

I use a polishing cloth for Gold. It’s called “town talk”


----------



## frizzare

Does anybody else find the regular love ring uncomfortable to wear 24/7 because of how thick it is? Sometimes I wake up with my new love ring on and the two fingers surrounding my ring finger are kind of hurting because of the way the ring is digging into them.. Anybody relate?


----------



## nicole0612

frizzare said:


> Does anybody else find the regular love ring uncomfortable to wear 24/7 because of how thick it is? Sometimes I wake up with my new love ring on and the two fingers surrounding my ring finger are kind of hurting because of the way the ring is digging into them.. Anybody relate?



The edges can be a bit sharp at first. Your SA can have the workshop smooth them down slightly so that they don’t cut into your other fingers. This process also takes place naturally over time.


----------



## officialMS

Hi! I was hoping someone could help me out. I am looking for the regular love ring for quite some time now but I am debating on the sizing. 

Normally I wear in each ring I have got a size 52 / US 6, I do have one ring in a size 53 but that’s too lose, when I am shaking my hand, it will fall off. I don’t have any Cartier store or shop in shop close to me so I wanted to order it online.


----------



## nicole0612

officialMS said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could help me out. I am looking for the regular love ring for quite some time now but I am debating on the sizing.
> 
> Normally I wear in each ring I have got a size 52 / US 6, I do have one ring in a size 53 but that’s too lose, when I am shaking my hand, it will fall off. I don’t have any Cartier store or shop in shop close to me so I wanted to order it online.



I sized up in my love ring because it is the thicker one. I wear size 5.75 US on that finger and wear a 52 in the love ring. It does not fall off because of the thick size, but I prefer my rings very loose. My correct size would be 51. Since you are size US 6, I think the 52 would be perfect for you.


----------



## officialMS

nicole0612 said:


> I sized up in my love ring because it is the thicker one. I wear size 5.75 US on that finger and wear a 52 in the love ring. It does not fall off because of the thick size, but I prefer my rings very loose. My correct size would be 51. Since you are size US 6, I think the 52 would be perfect for you.


Thank you for replying so fast! I do meant by ‘the regular love ring’ the thicker version! Also I am still deciding if I am getting the one with the diamonds (3) or the plain version.. hm.


----------



## nicole0612

officialMS said:


> Thank you for replying so fast! I do meant by ‘the regular love ring’ the thicker version! Also I am still deciding if I am getting the one with the diamonds (3) or the plain version.. hm.



Mine is 3 diamonds in WG, I like it because it has the diamonds but also the classic screws.


----------



## frizzare

officialMS said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could help me out. I am looking for the regular love ring for quite some time now but I am debating on the sizing.
> 
> Normally I wear in each ring I have got a size 52 / US 6, I do have one ring in a size 53 but that’s too lose, when I am shaking my hand, it will fall off. I don’t have any Cartier store or shop in shop close to me so I wanted to order it online.



Hey! I just picked up a new regular love ring. My finger measures at 6 with one of those slidey ring-sizers and i got my love ring in a 52 and it fits perfectly


----------



## Adh0128

Do you all personally prefer the juste un clou sm or love ring sm, I’m stuck on what one to get and whether to get the pink or white gold


----------



## dster1

Ladies, does this look too loose? I was in between sizes and went with the bigger one but now that it’s winter, I’m not too sure. When the ring is pushed all the way down, there’s a visible gap. When it’s further up towards my knuckles it looks fine. It doesn’t come off unless I consciously take it off but one time I had lotion on and flung my hands around, it flew off. Obviously, I’m not doing that all the time but it got me wondering if I should have gotten the smaller size. Currently, my options are to have a liner or sizing beads placed into it or stack it with a thin band during the colder months. This is the 3 diamond love.


----------



## officialMS

T


frizzare said:


> Hey! I just picked up a new regular love ring. My finger measures at 6 with one of those slidey ring-sizers and i got my love ring in a 52 and it fits perfectly


thank you so much for replying! This really helped


----------



## Babsiegirl

dster1 said:


> Ladies, does this look too loose? I was in between sizes and went with the bigger one but now that it’s winter, I’m not too sure. When the ring is pushed all the way down, there’s a visible gap. When it’s further up towards my knuckles it looks fine. It doesn’t come off unless I consciously take it off but one time I had lotion on and flung my hands around, it flew off. Obviously, I’m not doing that all the time but it got me wondering if I should have gotten the smaller size. Currently, my options are to have a liner or sizing beads placed into it or stack it with a thin band during the colder months. This is the 3 diamond love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244880
> View attachment 4244881



I would err on the larger size especially if you live where it is warmer more than colder. I live in the south so our winters are about 2 1/2 months and I stack my love with 2 other rings. In the summer I need the extra space for when my fingers swell. HTH.[emoji3]


----------



## lvjunkyxo

dster1 said:


> Ladies, does this look too loose? I was in between sizes and went with the bigger one but now that it’s winter, I’m not too sure. When the ring is pushed all the way down, there’s a visible gap. When it’s further up towards my knuckles it looks fine. It doesn’t come off unless I consciously take it off but one time I had lotion on and flung my hands around, it flew off. Obviously, I’m not doing that all the time but it got me wondering if I should have gotten the smaller size. Currently, my options are to have a liner or sizing beads placed into it or stack it with a thin band during the colder months. This is the 3 diamond love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244880
> View attachment 4244881



Yea that looks big mine is a little big as well so I recently bought a thin juc ring to stack to keep it in place so I deff suggest adding a second ring to keep it still so you won’t lose it , I wouldn’t add anything to the ring which might cause damage to it a quick fix is to add a smaller size ring to stack and good as new ! [emoji4]


----------



## Suzil

Hello everyone! Opinions needed, please: I am upgrading my husband’s wedding band for our anniversary and I am torn in between these Love’s:
1) WG 5 mm with 3 diamonds
2) WG 5 mm plain (no diamonds)
3) Platinum 5 mm with 1 diamond
The only pieces of jewelry he wears are his watch and his wedding band, so he is not a jewelry guy at all.
Which one would you go for?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Inferknight

Adh0128 said:


> Do you all personally prefer the juste un clou sm or love ring sm, I’m stuck on what one to get and whether to get the pink or white gold


I have both and I prefer the love ring sm. The juc leaves an indent on my finger and makes me a little sore sometimes.


----------



## Soheechul

Does anyone have a love ring sm with diamonds and a love wedding band? If so, could you post a picture of them stacked? I'd love to see how it looks!


----------



## WildFeather

Suzil said:


> Hello everyone! Opinions needed, please: I am upgrading my husband’s wedding band for our anniversary and I am torn in between these Love’s:
> 1) WG 5 mm with 3 diamonds
> 2) WG 5 mm plain (no diamonds)
> 3) Platinum 5 mm with 1 diamond
> The only pieces of jewelry he wears are his watch and his wedding band, so he is not a jewelry guy at all.
> Which one would you go for?
> Thank you in advance!




Hmm I would say no diamonds or plat with 1


----------



## Suzil

WildFeather said:


> Hmm I would say no diamonds or plat with 1


Thank you!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Looking for a pic of a YG and WG Love bracelet stacked with a WG love ring on the same hand, if anyone has this combo [emoji4]


----------



## Noyerx

madeleine86 said:


> Do you think the love rings sizes are true to size compared to other rings? I am an EU 48,5 but when I try to use the measurements on the cartier website my size is 50 or 51. I'm afraid to order my ring too big.
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/content/dam...Sizing-guide_RINGS_215-9x279-4_US_141008F.pdf



I normally wear US size 4, but for the Love ring I go with 49.


----------



## Monaliceke

Can i ask if the original Love ring comfortable to wear daily? Or is it better to consider the thin version? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

luxemadam said:


> Can i ask if the original Love ring comfortable to wear daily? Or is it better to consider the thin version? Thanks!



I find it very comfortable, but I went up 1/2 size. I like my rings to fit on the looser side though.


----------



## Monaliceke

nicole0612 said:


> I find it very comfortable, but I went up 1/2 size. I like my rings to fit on the looser side though.


Thanks! May I ask you which finger do you wear your love ring? I am planning to wear on my index finger since the style is quite substantial and can really make a statement. Just not sure if anyone wears on the index finger too?


----------



## nicole0612

luxemadam said:


> Thanks! May I ask you which finger do you wear your love ring? I am planning to wear on my index finger since the style is quite substantial and can really make a statement. Just not sure if anyone wears on the index finger too?



I wear it on my right hand ring finger. 
I can’t fit my ring on my right index finder, but this is what it looks like on my left index. Of course it would look better if it were less of a snug fit. I hope that helps.


----------



## Monaliceke

nicole0612 said:


> I wear it on my right hand ring finger.
> I can’t fit my ring on my right index finder, but this is what it looks like on my left index. Of course it would look better if it were less of a snug fit. I hope that helps.
> View attachment 4263548


Ohhhh... thank you so much for sharing a photo. I think it looks great on the index finger with the solitaire and wedding ring set. That’s how I plan to wear mine.


----------



## nicole0612

luxemadam said:


> Ohhhh... thank you so much for sharing a photo. I think it looks great on the index finger with the solitaire and wedding ring set. That’s how I plan to wear mine.



Please share a photo when it arrives  I’m sure it will look beautiful balanced against your wedding set.


----------



## Msgorgeous

Hubby's 8th year anniversary gift...thankful!


----------



## EBMIC

Msgorgeous said:


> Hubby's 8th year anniversary gift...thankful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268844



Congratulations on your Anniversary!  Beautiful ring♥️


----------



## Kmazz39

Added the white gold wedding band


----------



## EBMIC

Kmazz39 said:


> Added the white gold wedding band


I love this look, congratulations!!!♥️


----------



## Kmazz39

EBMIC said:


> I love this look, congratulations!!!♥️


Thank you! This was a combination Christmas/Wedding Anniversary gift. It was between the Love wedding band or the new small Juste un Clou ring and hubby liked this look better


----------



## EBMIC

Kmazz39 said:


> Thank you! This was a combination Christmas/Wedding Anniversary gift. It was between the Love wedding band or the new small Juste un Clou ring and hubby liked this look better


Happy Anniversary!!! I agree with hubby, love the look of 2 love rings♥️♥️


----------



## dster1

I’m able to fling off my love ring (3 diamonds) after applying hand lotion. Is this enough to warrant a resize? Cartier said they can add a liner to the inside. Most days it’s fine and rarely goes past my knuckle.


----------



## sizz

omg so pretty!! congrats! do you happen to know how the size of the thin JUC ring compares to the original Love ring? I kinda wanna stack my Love with the thin JUC and not sure weather I should get the same size as my Love or one size smaller.. 


Kmazz39 said:


> Added the white gold wedding band


----------



## lvjunkyxo

sizz said:


> omg so pretty!! congrats! do you happen to know how the size of the thin JUC ring compares to the original Love ring? I kinda wanna stack my Love with the thin JUC and not sure weather I should get the same size as my Love or one size smaller..



The thin juc is one size down from your love ring just how you would with the bracelets [emoji4]


----------



## sizz

lvjunkyxo said:


> The thin juc is one size down from your love ring just how you would with the bracelets [emoji4]



thank you


----------



## Lou Hennessy

As usual before I make a big purchase I come to the PF. You guys are the best! For Christmas I got the Cartier Love ring in Yellow Gold. Absolutely love how it looks with my Rolex. I’m thinking to stack with the Juste Un Clou SM ring. What are your thoughts?


----------



## fashionmaven999

Lou Hennessy said:


> View attachment 4289045
> View attachment 4289046
> 
> 
> As usual before I make a big purchase I come to the PF. You guys are the best! For Christmas I got the Cartier Love ring in Yellow Gold. Absolutely love how it looks with my Rolex. I’m thinking to stack with the Juste Un Clou SM ring. What are your thoughts?



Beautiful!


----------



## madeleine86

Hello. Can anyone model the love wedding ring in size 50 or 51? And measure it? I don't have a store near me. I have tried the size guide on Cartiers website, but I am afraid to order the ring too big :/ Please help a girl out  My normal ring size is between 48 and 49 EU. 

https://www.cartier.com/content/dam...Sizing-guide_RINGS_215-9x279-4_US_141008F.pdf


----------



## IluvStandardPoodles

Hello! 

I am brand new to this forum and need help authenticating a pre-owned Cartier Mini Love Ring. The seller claims that she bought it at the San Francisco boutique but has no paperwork. I have two Cartier pieces and both were given to me as gifts and were new. They each had a little red leather portfolio with the authenticity serial number. 

I really like this ring but since she won't accept returns, I am skeptical of its authenticity. Here's the link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-Mi...and-Size-46-3-75-Yellow-Gold-18K/183632091555

Please help this newbie! I have no idea. I have sent her messages saying that the boutique will be able to provide her the serial number and information if she is indeed the buyer.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## IluvStandardPoodles

Thank you "Happyish"! I finally figured out how to read your reply! Take care of Sasha and thanks again for your kind assistance with the Cartier question and the sharing your poodle with me via photos. Be Well!


----------



## IluvStandardPoodles

madeleine86 said:


> Hello. Can anyone model the love wedding ring in size 50 or 51? And measure it? I don't have a store near me. I have tried the size guide on Cartiers website, but I am afraid to order the ring too big :/ Please help a girl out  My normal ring size is between 48 and 49 EU.
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/content/dam...Sizing-guide_RINGS_215-9x279-4_US_141008F.pdf


A size 50 or 51 is a size 5.5 and a size 6 ring in the U.S. Make sense?


----------



## EBMIC

Lou Hennessy said:


> View attachment 4289045
> View attachment 4289046
> 
> 
> As usual before I make a big purchase I come to the PF. You guys are the best! For Christmas I got the Cartier Love ring in Yellow Gold. Absolutely love how it looks with my Rolex. I’m thinking to stack with the Juste Un Clou SM ring. What are your thoughts?


Beautiful


----------



## Chanelandco

Hi guys
I went to the store to try some pieces. Would love to add a ring. I have an idea about wich one looks ´better’. But would love to get your insight. TIA


----------



## CartierLVer

Chanelandco said:


> Hi guys
> I went to the store to try some pieces. Would love to add a ring. I have an idea about wich one looks ´better’. But would love to get your insight. TIA



I really like the look of the large love ring on your middle finger but this collection is new to me and I feel it is a bit masculine on your finger! The regular love ring in your second pic on the pointer finger looks good but too small. 

Which one do you like the best?


----------



## IluvStandardPoodles

Beautiful! I have both the slim LOVE wedding band in white and yellow gold. I use them with my diamond eternity bands as "stackers" and I sometimes use the white gold one as a traditional wedding band with my platinum Harry Winston heirloom cushion cut with baguette side stones engagement ring. 

If I were looking for a solitary piece, I would go for the 5.5mm size. The larger size is a bit too much on your delicate hand. The 5.5 is a perfect classic and looks superb on your hand!

Good luck! Happy for you!


----------



## EBMIC

Chanelandco said:


> Hi guys
> I went to the store to try some pieces. Would love to add a ring. I have an idea about wich one looks ´better’. But would love to get your insight. TIA


I like the large love ring and the regular size Love ring, but get what you ❤️ and what makes your heart sing. GL deciding


----------



## Grdnlol

Chanelandco said:


> Hi guys
> I went to the store to try some pieces. Would love to add a ring. I have an idea about wich one looks ´better’. But would love to get your insight. TIA



The large looks really good on you! You pull it off as you have long fingers I think


----------



## Chanelandco

Thank you all for taking the time to answer.
The XL ring is beautiful. It isyellow gold, pink was not available.
I like it but I think it is quite bold and will look better alone ( no other bracelet or ring) IMO.

I like the classic a lot . I am however torn because of too much matchy matchy?! 

I had the feeling the JUC ring added a real plus combined with my bracelet. I think that’s the one I preffered. And I loved wearing it on that finger..

Will take time to think about it and maybe go back to the store to retry them when I have time.
Will keep you posted


----------



## Kaoli

Chanelandco said:


> Hi guys
> I went to the store to try some pieces. Would love to add a ring. I have an idea about wich one looks ´better’. But would love to get your insight. TIA



I love the largest one on you!!


----------



## hsh96

Hello!

My love ring has gotten a bit too tight, is it worth it to get it resized/recreated? I always wore a Sz 5 in Tiffany rings and other rings. I have the sz 50 which is equivalent to sz 5.25. But it still it’s too snug. I rarely wear it anymore. Is it worth it to pay the “recreation” fee to resize my ring? Thanks!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chanelandco said:


> Hi guys
> I went to the store to try some pieces. Would love to add a ring. I have an idea about wich one looks ´better’. But would love to get your insight. TIA



That first ring is [emoji91]


----------



## Cogmarks

hsh96 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My love ring has gotten a bit too tight, is it worth it to get it resized/recreated? I always wore a Sz 5 in Tiffany rings and other rings. I have the sz 50 which is equivalent to sz 5.25. But it still it’s too snug. I rarely wear it anymore. Is it worth it to pay the “recreation” fee to resize my ring? Thanks!


I’m in the same position as you. Does Cartier remake the rings to change the size? The 53 (6.25) that fits me just fine in the wedding band Love does not fit me well in the wider regular Love ring. Unfortunately the 54 (6.75) is too large. I wish I had bought a 54 and had gotten sizing beads put in it.


----------



## gracie05

madeleine86 said:


> Hello. Can anyone model the love wedding ring in size 50 or 51? And measure it? I don't have a store near me. I have tried the size guide on Cartiers website, but I am afraid to order the ring too big :/ Please help a girl out  My normal ring size is between 48 and 49 EU.
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/content/dam...Sizing-guide_RINGS_215-9x279-4_US_141008F.pdf



I have the Love band in size 50, the inside diameter measures just a hair over 15 cm.


----------



## hsh96

gracie05 said:


> I have the Love band in size 50, the inside diameter measures just a hair over 15 cm.



Hi!

What is your US normal ring sz? 

Thanks!


----------



## gracie05

hsh96 said:


> Hi!
> 
> What is your US normal ring sz?
> 
> Thanks!



US 5


----------



## hsh96

gracie05 said:


> US 5



We have the same ring size ! I don’t understand why my ring would leave marks on my finger.... my other rings from Tiffany are size 5 fit the same...


----------



## Chanelandco

Kaoli said:


> I love the largest one on you!!


Dont you think it is a bit too much with the bangle? Still undecided...


----------



## sweetpotayto

Chanelandco said:


> Hi guys
> I went to the store to try some pieces. Would love to add a ring. I have an idea about wich one looks ´better’. But would love to get your insight. TIA


 The largest ring looks so good on you!


----------



## Chanelandco

sweetpotayto said:


> The largest ring looks so good on you!


Thank you! I am still undecided...


----------



## sweetpotayto

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you! I am still undecided...


At the end of the day you are the one wearing it so even if most of us vote for something doesn’t mean you should let it outweigh your personal preference. Go with what you know you’ll wear


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Ladies, so my bf got me the Love ring for Valentine’s Day... I’m usually a size 7 on my middle finger and I’ve tried on the 55 before and I remember that being my size... however, it’s a tad snug now. Should I exchange for the 56? Or do you think it will be too big? My local Cartier boutique recently closed down so I have to do it all online now... please help! Thanks


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hello Everyone! Question for those who stack the Love ring and Love wedding band.  I bought the wedding band first in a 53 a few years ago and it fits fine.  I wanted to make a stack so I recently purchased the wider Love ring.  I ordered that in a 53 as well.  I had also ordered a 54 but it was too big alone, and when stacked the two rings did not line up together since the 54 was wider.  It just didn't look right, but maybe I didn't give it enough time (already returned to the eboutique).  

When I wear both 53s together, they feel snug. Individually, they fit fine.  Those who have this stack, are both of your rings the same size? Or did you buy the wider love ring in a larger size? 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## annanas

Designer_Dreams said:


> Ladies, so my bf got me the Love ring for Valentine’s Day... I’m usually a size 7 on my middle finger and I’ve tried on the 55 before and I remember that being my size... however, it’s a tad snug now. Should I exchange for the 56? Or do you think it will be too big? My local Cartier boutique recently closed down so I have to do it all online now... please help! Thanks




The differences between the sizes are pretty small, so I'd size up. I remember when I was buying mine at the airport where they only have even sizes I was struggling to choose with a two size difference. This was with the love wedding band.


----------



## runningbird

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hello Everyone! Question for those who stack the Love ring and Love wedding band.  I bought the wedding band first in a 53 a few years ago and it fits fine.  I wanted to make a stack so I recently purchased the wider Love ring.  I ordered that in a 53 as well.  I had also ordered a 54 but it was too big alone, and when stacked the two rings did not line up together since the 54 was wider.  It just didn't look right, but maybe I didn't give it enough time (already returned to the eboutique).
> 
> When I wear both 53s together, they feel snug. Individually, they fit fine.  Those who have this stack, are both of your rings the same size? Or did you buy the wider love ring in a larger size?
> 
> Thank you for the help!



I have both wedding band and regular love rings in the same size and stack them.  When I bought the wedding band to stack the SA did suggest going up a size since the finger gets wider, but I thought I'd only try that if I bought a 3rd ring to stack.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

What do you gals think about this 7stone diamond ring stacked with the Cartier love???


----------



## guccilover21

Designer_Dreams said:


> What do you gals think about this 7stone diamond ring stacked with the Cartier love???



Absolutely stunning. I would like to stack my love ring in the same way! Do the diamonds go all the way around?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

guccilover21 said:


> Absolutely stunning. I would like to stack my love ring in the same way! Do the diamonds go all the way around?


They do not, it’s just a 7 stone diamond band. I was thinking of getting an eternity band (diamonds all the way around), but I think this ring stacked looks just as lovely... & I haven’t had any issues with the ring moving around yet, so the diamonds continually show


----------



## honeypeach

Just brought my teenage son a WG plain classic ring. Hope his teacher won’t spot it in class 
The metal looks grey rather than white, but matching his other accessories perfectly.
Too bad he hates bracelets.


----------



## Kaoli

Chanelandco said:


> Dont you think it is a bit too much with the bangle? Still undecided...



No! It looks perfect! It matches you and your skin tone so well!


----------



## Kmazz39

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hello Everyone! Question for those who stack the Love ring and Love wedding band.  I bought the wedding band first in a 53 a few years ago and it fits fine.  I wanted to make a stack so I recently purchased the wider Love ring.  I ordered that in a 53 as well.  I had also ordered a 54 but it was too big alone, and when stacked the two rings did not line up together since the 54 was wider.  It just didn't look right, but maybe I didn't give it enough time (already returned to the eboutique).
> 
> When I wear both 53s together, they feel snug. Individually, they fit fine.  Those who have this stack, are both of your rings the same size? Or did you buy the wider love ring in a larger size?
> 
> Thank you for the help!


My wider Love ring is one size larger than the thin wedding band.


----------



## luvlux64

After borrowing my sis Love ring for a while, I finally got my own! 
Side story: Next month is our 20th wedding anniversary & hubby’s original wedding band doesn’t fit anymore. Told him it’s time to upgrade  ... I kept mine but added a couple of Love rings to stack with my 25 year old eternity ring 
This is my first time posting here & thanks for all the inspiration


----------



## BusinessFish

Has anyone bought love rings for themselves and chose to engrave something other than names/dates?

 I wanted to get a love ring for myself and engrave a quote / mantra / piece of advice for myself as a reminder during tough times, and it would always be on me. The character limit is low but i had a possible idea of what to put on the ring anyway, and I wanted to see if this is something other people had done too, or if my idea was strange xD if you have photos i would love to see them, thanks in advance!


----------



## <3juicy

BusinessFish said:


> Has anyone bought love rings for themselves and chose to engrave something other than names/dates?
> 
> I wanted to get a love ring for myself and engrave a quote / mantra / piece of advice for myself as a reminder during tough times, and it would always be on me. The character limit is low but i had a possible idea of what to put on the ring anyway, and I wanted to see if this is something other people had done too, or if my idea was strange xD if you have photos i would love to see them, thanks in advance!



I haven’t done it but I love this idea! Don’t think it’s strange at all


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Hello Love Ring livers! I really need your help on this one! I’m thinking of getting a pair of thin love rings for my S.O and I. It’s currently $1070 USD + tax which will put it at $1164 in NY. 

I’ll be going to London and Paris this weekend and I was wondering if anyone knew which location would I have a better deal getting them at? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Panda415

Can you wash your hands with the love ring on?


----------



## Grdnlol

Panda415 said:


> Can you wash your hands with the love ring on?



Yes it’s 18k solid gold


----------



## sarahkim

Hi ladies, I need your advice. I tend to like silver/white metals with jewelry. I always loved seeing rose/pink gold jewelry on others but I just feel like I can’t pull it off. Just looking at the rings along I definitely was pulled towards the pink gold, even the SA said try the pink gold one first. 

I just received this as a gift yesterday and I’m totally head over heels but not sure if I should go back for the white gold, especially since it was a gift. 

Does it go with my watch? Does it clash with my skin tone? Although it looks gorgeous when I take selfies with it but just my hand doesn’t look so great. I am not worthy [emoji29] it’s the pink gold wedding band in size 49. 

Also... any recommendations on hand creams? All my frequent travel and cold weather is wrecking my hands.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

sarahkim said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advice. I tend to like silver/white metals with jewelry. I always loved seeing rose/pink gold jewelry on others but I just feel like I can’t pull it off. Just looking at the rings along I definitely was pulled towards the pink gold, even the SA said try the pink gold one first.
> 
> I just received this as a gift yesterday and I’m totally head over heels but not sure if I should go back for the white gold, especially since it was a gift.
> 
> Does it go with my watch? Does it clash with my skin tone? Although it looks gorgeous when I take selfies with it but just my hand doesn’t look so great. I am not worthy [emoji29] it’s the pink gold wedding band in size 49.
> 
> Also... any recommendations on hand creams? All my frequent travel and cold weather is wrecking my hands.
> 
> View attachment 4383286
> View attachment 4383291
> View attachment 4383294
> View attachment 4383296




I LOVE IT! I always prefer the YG or RG in the Cartier Love collection... & I was having the same dilemma on picking btwn the two... ultimately I chose the YG simply b/c I want the classic YG bracelet for graduation, but I do plan on getting a RG diamond band in the future to stack... Personally, I match different color jewelry / hardware on my bags all the time! & it's not as frowned upon as it used to be many yrs. ago, which is an added bonus

I think you can pull off the RG beautifully and should keep it  Congrats!


----------



## sarahkim

Designer_Dreams said:


> I LOVE IT! I always prefer the YG or RG in the Cartier Love collection... & I was having the same dilemma on picking btwn the two... ultimately I chose the YG simply b/c I want the classic YG bracelet for graduation, but I do plan on getting a RG diamond band in the future to stack... Personally, I match different color jewelry / hardware on my bags all the time! & it's not as frowned upon as it used to be many yrs. ago, which is an added bonus
> 
> I think you can pull off the RG beautifully and should keep it  Congrats!



Ahh thank you. I always need the external confirmation. Ha. Thanks again


----------



## Lij

luvlux64 said:


> After borrowing my sis Love ring for a while, I finally got my own!
> Side story: Next month is our 20th wedding anniversary & hubby’s original wedding band doesn’t fit anymore. Told him it’s time to upgrade  ... I kept mine but added a couple of Love rings to stack with my 25 year old eternity ring
> This is my first time posting here & thanks for all the inspiration
> View attachment 4371382
> 
> View attachment 4371384


Congrats! What size did you get?


----------



## goldengirl123

sarahkim said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advice. I tend to like silver/white metals with jewelry. I always loved seeing rose/pink gold jewelry on others but I just feel like I can’t pull it off. Just looking at the rings along I definitely was pulled towards the pink gold, even the SA said try the pink gold one first.
> 
> I just received this as a gift yesterday and I’m totally head over heels but not sure if I should go back for the white gold, especially since it was a gift.
> 
> Does it go with my watch? Does it clash with my skin tone? Although it looks gorgeous when I take selfies with it but just my hand doesn’t look so great. I am not worthy [emoji29] it’s the pink gold wedding band in size 49.
> 
> Also... any recommendations on hand creams? All my frequent travel and cold weather is wrecking my hands.
> 
> View attachment 4383286
> View attachment 4383291
> View attachment 4383294
> View attachment 4383296




I think it looks great on you. I don’t think your jewelry and watch need to “match”, but that’s a personal preference.  I wear a SS watch, YG wedding band and a YG LOVE bracelet.  

PS I really like Aquaphor healing ointment as a hand cream.


----------



## sarahkim

goldengirl123 said:


> I think it looks great on you. I don’t think your jewelry and watch need to “match”, but that’s a personal preference.  I wear a SS watch, YG wedding band and a YG LOVE bracelet.
> 
> PS I really like Aquaphor healing ointment as a hand cream.



Thank you  ooh. I will try that out. Yeah, I just need to get more comfortable with trying new things. This is my first rose gold jewelry piece and I love it. It’s definitely growing on me, can’t take it off!!! The bracelet is next on my list... as well as more rings [emoji28] this obsession is so dangerous.


----------



## Bagsforcady

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has this style love ring or the pave version? Debating whether I should get the pave one or the 6 diamond one. Any thoughts?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Bagsforcady said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has this style love ring or the pave version? Debating whether I should get the pave one or the 6 diamond one. Any thoughts?


I just have the classic wide love in YG. I wanted something more casual at the moment... But I plan on getting the thinner pave in RG to stack after I graduate from law school next year  

1 vote for pave! So elegant and can easily be stacked with other Cartier pieces


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Hi guys,
I just got the PG Love Ring, considering switching to YG. This is the pic of PG on my finger. Please let me know what your thought between YG and PG ? Should I exchange it ? Thanks guys


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Pepper2110 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just got the PG Love Ring, considering switching to YG. This is the pic of PG on my finger. Please let me know what your thought between YG and PG ? Should I exchange it ? Thanks guys


I had the exact same dilemma! I did soooo much research for months, but I ended up going with the YG for 2 reasons:
1. I want the love bracelet in YG
2. I plan on stacking with the thin pave diamond love ring in PG down the line 

I will get the bracelet before a 2nd ring, so I wanted my 1st love ring to match the bracelet 

I think the PG  complements your skin tone and looks very lovely I say you should keep! *Also, keep in mind it's such a subtle difference btwn the 2 colors...


----------



## Bagsforcady

Designer_Dreams said:


> I just have the classic wide love in YG. I wanted something more casual at the moment... But I plan on getting the thinner pave in RG to stack after I graduate from law school next year
> 
> 1 vote for pave! So elegant and can easily be stacked with other Cartier pieces


thank you! I love the classic love ring too. Such a great laying piece!


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Designer_Dreams said:


> I had the exact same dilemma! I did soooo much research for months, but I ended up going with the YG for 2 reasons:
> 1. I want the love bracelet in YG
> 2. I plan on stacking with the thin pave diamond love ring in PG down the line
> 
> I will get the bracelet before a 2nd ring, so I wanted my 1st love ring to match the bracelet
> 
> I think the PG  complements your skin tone and looks very lovely I say you should keep! *Also, keep in mind it's such a subtle difference btwn the 2 colors...


wow, really detail, thanks a lot. I also have a Tiffany key necklace and key bracelet in YG. Before went to the store, I thought i would get YG, but then end up home with PG...., and my BF said he like PG better.... it was really hard to decide since there were no much different between PG and YG in store because of the lighting


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Pepper2110 said:


> wow, really detail, thanks a lot. I also have a Tiffany key necklace and key bracelet in YG. Before went to the store, I thought i would get YG, but then end up home with PG...., and my BF said he like PG better.... it was really hard to decide since there were no much different between PG and YG in store because of the lighting


well Congrats on the PG love ring! it's just gorgeous


----------



## NurseAnn

Pepper2110 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just got the PG Love Ring, considering switching to YG. This is the pic of PG on my finger. Please let me know what your thought between YG and PG ? Should I exchange it ? Thanks guys



IMO the rose gold compliments your skin tone well.  I’d keep.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Guys, do you think this ring is too tight for me. I got size 49 ( 4 3/4). However size 50 is ( 5 1/4 ). When the weather warm, its very hard to take off ( almost hurt my finger) . However at night, when it cooler, its easier. Should I go one size up ?  Anyone has experience about this ?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Pepper2110 said:


> Guys, do you think this ring is too tight for me. I got size 49 ( 4 3/4). However size 50 is ( 5 1/4 ). When the weather warm, its very hard to take off ( almost hurt my finger) . However at night, when it cooler, its easier. Should I go one size up ?  Anyone has experience about this ?


Def size up! It's such a minimal difference, but I sized up from a 55 to 56 for that exact reason - esp since I live in FL and it's always hot/my fingers swell

I'm so happy I did


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Designer_Dreams said:


> Def size up! It's such a minimal difference, but I sized up from a 55 to 56 for that exact reason - esp since I live in FL and it's always hot/my fingers swell
> 
> I'm so happy I did


Thank you,  I’ll go to store today to exchange it


----------



## RAEDAY

I just purchased the Classic Love ring in YG for my 30th Birthday as a declaration of love and a reminder to always love myself no matter what. 

I had an incredible experience at the boutique and I am over the moon to finally have my first (and certainly not last) Cartier piece!  Though it had been nearly impossible lol, I'm glad I disciplined myself to wait specifically until my next milestone birthday--it made it that much more special!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

raedaybaby said:


> I just purchased the Classic Love ring in YG for my 30th Birthday as a declaration of love and a reminder to always love myself no matter what.
> 
> I had an incredible experience at the boutique and I am over the moon to finally have my first (and certainly not last) Cartier piece!  Though it had been nearly impossible lol, I'm glad I disciplined myself to wait specifically until my next milestone birthday--it made it that much more special!  Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats and Happy 30th! Also, your love ring looks perfect with your dainty gold bracelets


----------



## keiloj

I went to Cartier during my lunch break to find my size & color (YG vs PG).

Initially I only wanted one ring (5.5 mm) but now I want both sizes (5.5mm & thin) so I can stack it. The hard part now is figuring out what color I want for each size, and if I’d want the thicker ring to have diamonds (3) or keep it plain.

I’m thinking a YG thick band & PG thin band but I’ve read that PG fades into YG with time. The SA even confirmed this, but said that it goes back to PG after a shining service….is this true? In the case that the PG fades into a YG, then it will just look like I have 2 YG rings, which would defeat the purpose of buying different colors…

Would a YG thick band look weird stacked with a WG thin wedding band? Or would you stick with a YG & PG stack?

What would y’all choose? Note I’m Asian descent so yellow undertones! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

keiloj said:


> I went to Cartier during my lunch break to find my size & color (YG vs PG).
> 
> Initially I only wanted one ring (5.5 mm) but now I want both sizes (5.5mm & thin) so I can stack it. The hard part now is figuring out what color I want for each size, and if I’d want the thicker ring to have diamonds (3) or keep it plain.
> 
> I’m thinking a YG thick band & PG thin band but I’ve read that PG fades into YG with time. The SA even confirmed this, but said that it goes back to PG after a shining service….is this true? In the case that the PG fades into a YG, then it will just look like I have 2 YG rings, which would defeat the purpose of buying different colors…
> 
> Would a YG thick band look weird stacked with a WG thin wedding band? Or would you stick with a YG & PG stack?
> 
> What would y’all choose? Note I’m Asian descent so yellow undertones! Thanks in advance!


I currently stack my thicker, plain YG love with a WG diamond band & I love how it looks paired together...


----------



## Amortentia

Hello My Lovelies, 

Here is my thin Love Ring stack. Initially, I wanted to wear the ring alone, but I found that it kept rising up my middle finger throughout the day (sadly, the size down didn’t fit!).


----------



## Lola

Rose gold pink sapphire love ring


----------



## Lola

Love ring stacked with the les must de Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## Bagsforcady

The newest addition to my Cartier family


----------



## htduy89

Hello ladies, i want to ask how or if we could access to the date code to determine which year it's made?


----------



## uhpharm01

On her left hand are those two Love rings with one diamond ring in between the white gold love ring and the yellow gold love ring? Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> On her left hand are those two Love rings with one diamond ring in between the white gold love ring and the yellow gold love ring? Thank you



I just got my answer. Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi everyone,

I was thinking about getting the Love Ring in Rose gold and yellow gold and stacking a étincelle de cartier wedding band in white gold in the center from Carter and wearing them as a stack.  Would that be okay? Thank you
https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/jewelry/categories/rings/diamond-collection/b4077900-étincelle-de-cartier-wedding-band.html?adlsid=c|g|ID_B4077900|66367388854

https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/jewelry/categories/rings/love/b4085000-love-wedding-band.html?adlsid=c|g|ID_B4085000|53732655580&gclid=CjwKCAjw0tHoBRBhEiwAvP1GFbLpfYW_saPm6WjNxfViOeD5Yqhe84FbCbbxbGlGnYPATt9D1rQwYxoCJhoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...-band.html?adlsid=c|g|ID_B4077900|66367388854


----------



## valgal93

Just got this beauty as a promise ring, speechless !!!


----------



## elzi

Had my second and last baby in March.. and got myself a Cartier love ring with both my children’s initials engraved. I'm so sentimental with jewellery and I love this soo much! #motherslove


----------



## noahhoke

My Love bracelet with matching Love Ring (both YG) and Love Wedding Band (or mini, don't know which one to call it LOL) in WG.


----------



## littlewhitebear

My Love pave ring


----------



## cslim

littlewhitebear said:


> My Love pave ring
> View attachment 4491316



this is beautiful!  can you tell what the width of the love pave ring is? do you know if it is pretty much the same as the love wedding band?


----------



## littlewhitebear

cslim said:


> this is beautiful!  can you tell what the width of the love pave ring is? do you know if it is pretty much the same as the love wedding band?


Yes, its the same as the wedding band


----------



## rileygirl

Love all of your rings. I went and tried the Love Ring and the Wedding Ring on in yellow and gold.  Fell in love with the Love in yellow gold and was ready to buy but didn't pull the trigger and ended up buying a bunch of Louis instead.  This will be my first Cartier piece and feel like I need a good story.


----------



## boeyshona

Got my love wedding band for stacking - it isn't my wedding band but I love how it looks stacked. Looking to add a thin small love soon hehehe


----------



## hellokimmiee

Birthday gift to myself. Cartier love rings in yellow and white gold. Time to start saving up for a bracelet now


----------



## neennara

I’m planning on getting a Love ring in YG to match my Love bracelet. However, I can’t decide between XL love ring and regular love ring. My fingers are quite long, so I feel like the regular one is tad too thin. All my friends say that the XL one is too thick, and looks funny on my finger though. I would love to hear some opinions from you ladies 
The XL ring is one size too big by the way!


----------



## guccilover21

neennara said:


> I’m planning on getting a Love ring in YG to match my Love bracelet. However, I can’t decide between XL love ring and regular love ring. My fingers are quite long, so I feel like the regular one is tad too thin. All my friends say that the XL one is too thick, and looks funny on my finger though. I would love to hear some opinions from you ladies
> The XL ring is one size too big by the way!



I think the XL looks great on you. I usually go for the classic version but the bigger one looks stunning on your hand.


----------



## RAEDAY

neennara said:


> I’m planning on getting a Love ring in YG to match my Love bracelet. However, I can’t decide between XL love ring and regular love ring. My fingers are quite long, so I feel like the regular one is tad too thin. All my friends say that the XL one is too thick, and looks funny on my finger though. I would love to hear some opinions from you ladies
> The XL ring is one size too big by the way!


XL for sure!  It looks fabulous on you and perfectly proportional with your long fingers.


----------



## Gracilan

...XL


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Tabitha14

Hello everyone. I'm new to this particular forum. I'm looking for some advice please. I want to buy the thinner wedding band. My ring size is a 50 in Pandora. I am debating whether to get the 50 or 51 in the love wedding band. What do you guys think? I live too far to try them on so need to buy online. Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance. X


----------



## cherryx6

BusinessFish said:


> Has anyone bought love rings for themselves and chose to engrave something other than names/dates?
> 
> I wanted to get a love ring for myself and engrave a quote / mantra / piece of advice for myself as a reminder during tough times, and it would always be on me. The character limit is low but i had a possible idea of what to put on the ring anyway, and I wanted to see if this is something other people had done too, or if my idea was strange xD if you have photos i would love to see them, thanks in advance!


I've done it! I loved the idea, especially after I got it for myself after going through a hurdle in my life!


----------



## mmagic

Tabitha14 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to this particular forum. I'm looking for some advice please. I want to buy the thinner wedding band. My ring size is a 50 in Pandora. I am debating whether to get the 50 or 51 in the love wedding band. What do you guys think? I live too far to try them on so need to buy online. Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance. X



It depends on your finger and how tight you like your rings to fit. I am a size 48 in Pandora, but the love wedding band fit me more comfortably in size 49. Similarly, my middle finger is US size 5.5 but the Cartier size 51 (5.75) fit better. Hope this helps.


----------



## Adh0128

Hi, looking for opinions.

I’m thinking of buying the love band ring in pink gold.
I currently have the thin juste in clou ring in pink gold that I wear on my middle finger but if I was to get the love ring I’m not sure whether to stack or wear on separate fingers. If I wore on separate fingers I’d have to use the small rubber band that wraps around the ring but I’m unsure how I feel about it.
Thank you


----------



## hellokimmiee

Adh0128 said:


> Hi, looking for opinions.
> 
> I’m thinking of buying the love band ring in pink gold.
> I currently have the thin juste in clou ring in pink gold that I wear on my middle finger but if I was to get the love ring I’m not sure whether to stack or wear on separate fingers. If I wore on separate fingers I’d have to use the small rubber band that wraps around the ring but I’m unsure how I feel about it.
> Thank you



The stack is cute but I like them better separated.


----------



## Melekx

hi guys, from the UK and looking to get my first love ring. ive wanted it since 2015! It was £1,210 back then and it's now £1,480!

Unfortunately i have to wait until May until I can get mine, do you think the price will go up much until then? what are your experience with price hikes and do they happen often?


----------



## immijenheap

Excited to join the club today!


----------



## J.A.N.

Just bought a rose gold in a larger size what an ab gorgeous ring. Still deciding on how to wear it.


----------



## vvendyu

Contemplating if I should purchase the Tiffany T Link ring to stack with my Cartier love or stack it with another love ring. What do you guys think? Another love wedding band? Or the Tiffany ring?


----------



## Melekx

Im FINALLY getting a YG Love ring as a gift from my mother. im so excited but i wanted to ask...is it weird if i get it for my ring finger when its a gift from my mom??? 

i cant decide between my ring finger or my middle finger! 

HELP PLEASE


----------



## vvendyu

Melekx said:


> Im FINALLY getting a YG Love ring as a gift from my mother. im so excited but i wanted to ask...is it weird if i get it for my ring finger when its a gift from my mom???
> 
> i cant decide between my ring finger or my middle finger!
> 
> No! I don’t think so! Wear it on which ever finger you like it on the most! It’s a timeless piece and you will have it forever! I wear a ring that my parents, aunts, and grandma got me on the ring finger of my right hand! I don’t wear any ring on my left ring finger. I’m saving that for my wedding ring ha!
> 
> 
> 
> HELP PLEASE


----------



## chocolateolive

I am thinking about getting the black ceramic diamond pave love ring.

I’m super lazy and hate taking jewelry off

Can anyone who has it let me know if it can be worn basically permanently and never taken off? Or is it too delicate for that?


----------



## katyyu2001

Hello, which color of this cartier love ring wedding band looks better.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The second one matches/looks better.


----------



## missisa07

katyyu2001 said:


> Hello, which color of this cartier love ring wedding band looks better.


Almost all of my Cartier jewelry is rose gold, but in your case the white gold is much more fitting with your E ring.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My very first Cartier love ring and JUC in rose gold! Totally in love ❤️ They are so pretty


----------



## Designer_Dreams

katyyu2001 said:


> Hello, which color of this cartier love ring wedding band looks better.


I also prefer the WG make the ring pop more


----------



## hellofromhere

Does anyone stack the Love wedding band with a trinity ring? If so, can you share pics? Thinking about buying a Love wedding band to wear with my trinity. TIA!


----------



## katyyu2001

Debating if I should get it .... so pricy .. rose gold or yellow gold ??


----------



## americanroyal89

hellofromhere said:


> Does anyone stack the Love wedding band with a trinity ring? If so, can you share pics? Thinking about buying a Love wedding band to wear with my trinity. TIA!


I do. But I stack it with the xxs trinity so it may not be helpful. But here is a pic just in case.


----------



## hellofromhere

americanroyal89 said:


> I do. But I stack it with the xxs trinity so it may not be helpful. But here is a pic just in case.
> 
> View attachment 4670863



That does help, thank you!


----------



## vhuynh2

katyyu2001 said:


> Debating if I should get it .... so pricy .. rose gold or yellow gold ??



I am absolutely in love with my RG LOVE pave ring with three rows. I’m not really into rings. Before this, I barely even wore my wedding rings. I bought this ring to wear as my wedding ring in December and now I wear it whenever I can (I take it off for the gym). It is a beautiful ring. Under bright light, it is the sparkliest thing. Under less light, you can clearly see the screw motif contrasted against the white diamonds. I love the different “looks”. It is my favorite Cartier piece along with my LOVE bracelet (which I enjoy due to more sentimental reasons).

Although RG looks best on me, I think the WG looks beautiful on you.


----------



## missisa07

katyyu2001 said:


> Debating if I should get it .... so pricy .. rose gold or yellow gold ??


I normally prefer rose gold, but I think the yellow gold suits your skin tone a touch more than the rose.    Both are gorgeous though.


----------



## Mauvaise

katyyu2001 said:


> Hello, which color of this cartier love ring wedding band looks better.


Definitely the second.  No question.


----------



## Mauvaise

I bought myself a WG wedding band last year for my birthday to wear on my right middle finger.  I've subsequently lost a bit of weight and had been wearing it on my left thumb (which I do enjoy).   At some point this year I will be upgrading my wedding band to something a little more blingy, but still want to wear my original ring every day.  I was thinking about sizing it up and wearing it on my right middle finger stacked with the Love ring.  

I couldn't fit my wedding ring on my middle finger so had to stack on my ring finger so the sizing looks a little odd, but for observation purposes it does the trick.   Would this be a good stack?  Does my plated WG ring look too contrast-y with the Love?  Would it look better reversed?


----------



## MooMooVT

Mauvaise said:


> I bought myself a WG wedding band last year for my birthday to wear on my right middle finger.  I've subsequently lost a bit of weight and had been wearing it on my left thumb (which I do enjoy).   At some point this year I will be upgrading my wedding band to something a little more blingy, but still want to wear my original ring every day.  I was thinking about sizing it up and wearing it on my right middle finger stacked with the Love ring.
> 
> I couldn't fit my wedding ring on my middle finger so had to stack on my ring finger so the sizing looks a little odd, but for observation purposes it does the trick.   Would this be a good stack?  Does my plated WG ring look too contrast-y with the Love?  Would it look better reversed?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674001
> View attachment 4674002


I think this looks fantastic and I like this stack order. You could easily put another diamond band under it as well. I'd totally rock this!


----------



## GracefulKitty

Hey everyone. Purchasing my first Cartier item this weekend! Size 6 (wedding band YG)
1. Should I call ahead to make sure they have my size?
2. Do they do engraving on the spot? 
Thanks!!


----------



## CM SF

I bought the XL YG Love ring which I wear on my right hand middle finger. I am debating between the Clash (small or large) or the regular YG love ring for my left hand ring finger. Thoughts?


----------



## nauornever

CM SF said:


> I bought the XL YG Love ring which I wear on my right hand middle finger. I am debating between the Clash (small or large) or the regular YG love ring for my left hand ring finger. Thoughts?


I would go with the Clash ring to mix things up a little bit! I'm following parisinfourmonths on Instagram and she is wearing the Clash ring on her pointer finger. Really like this look.


----------



## CM SF

nauornever said:


> I would go with the Clash ring to mix things up a little bit! I'm following parisinfourmonths on Instagram and she is wearing the Clash ring on her pointer finger. Really like this look.


Cool! I was leaning towards the Clash too. I’m not on Instagram lol but I’m going to try and check her out.


----------



## casiecn

Help! Please give me your thoughts on this ring. It is my 1st Cartier piece (finally at 42 yrs old) and I love it but am not sure I ordered the right size. My finger size is 5.25 so I got a 50. It fits perfect in mild weather. Worried now that with warm weather it will be tight. Thoughts? I don’t want it to be too big and lose it (had that happen before with a Tiffany ring). I can’t return as I have removed the tags. I would have to sell and buy a new one in 51.


----------



## hellofromhere

casiecn said:


> Help! Please give me your thoughts on this ring. It is my 1st Cartier piece (finally at 42 yrs old) and I love it but am not sure I ordered the right size. My finger size is 5.25 so I got a 50. It fits perfect in mild weather. Worried now that with warm weather it will be tight. Thoughts? I don’t want it to be too big and lose it (had that happen before with a Tiffany ring). I can’t return as I have removed the tags. I would have to sell and buy a new one in 51.



Just so you know, if you remove the tags you can still return it as long as it’s in perfect condition. I called Cartier the day after taking the tags off of a trinity ring because I realized it was too big, and they told me the tags are more of a warning.


----------



## CartierLVer

casiecn said:


> Help! Please give me your thoughts on this ring. It is my 1st Cartier piece (finally at 42 yrs old) and I love it but am not sure I ordered the right size. My finger size is 5.25 so I got a 50. It fits perfect in mild weather. Worried now that with warm weather it will be tight. Thoughts? I don’t want it to be too big and lose it (had that happen before with a Tiffany ring). I can’t return as I have removed the tags. I would have to sell and buy a new one in 51.



if you want, you can take it to an independent jeweler and have them put a piece of gold on the inside so it will be more fitting! That way you don’t have to sell and buy a new one!


casiecn said:


> Help! Please give me your thoughts on this ring. It is my 1st Cartier piece (finally at 42 yrs old) and I love it but am not sure I ordered the right size. My finger size is 5.25 so I got a 50. It fits perfect in mild weather. Worried now that with warm weather it will be tight. Thoughts? I don’t want it to be too big and lose it (had that happen before with a Tiffany ring). I can’t return as I have removed the tags. I would have to sell and buy a new one in 51.



Wait, I am lost! Wouldn’t our fingers swell up in summer weather, so that would make your fingers tight fitting and unable to put on/take off the ring?! I think you have me confused lol. Do you mean when the weather gets colder, your finger size will shrink and the ring will fall off?! If that’s the problem, time to find a clear tiny/thin rubber ring to stabilize the ring so it won’t fall off.


----------



## Clifmar

I had a juste un clou but I love the love collection so much, I sold my juste un clou and got this instead. I’m so happy with it! I’m going to get my mom a matching one for her 60th.


----------



## Lawny

Hello!
I’m not exactly sure if this is the right thread to post on, but I thought I’d give it a try. I wanted to buy the RG love ring, but since the boutiques are closed I was considering just buying it online. Has anyone purchased online before? Or is it just better to wait and contact my SA when the stores are back up? Thank you !!


----------



## marzipanchen

Clifmar said:


> I had a juste un clou but I love the love collection so much, I sold my juste un clou and got this instead. I’m so happy with it! I’m going to get my mom a matching one for her 60th.


I love the LOVE ring on your hand @Clifmar. And - what a lovely and thoughtful idea to give your mum the same ring for her anniversary. Being a mom myself, this just melted my heart.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Lawny said:


> Hello!
> I’m not exactly sure if this is the right thread to post on, but I thought I’d give it a try. I wanted to buy the RG love ring, but since the boutiques are closed I was considering just buying it online. Has anyone purchased online before? Or is it just better to wait and contact my SA when the stores are back up? Thank you !!



It’s fine to order online if you know what size you need. The sizing can be tricky. Of course, if you get the wrong size, you can always exchange it. Or if you’re not in a hurry, wait until the boutiques open back up. hth and good luck!


----------



## nauornever

Hello! 
I just sold my regular YG love ring because I never wore it. I'd love to get the wedding band in RG as a replacement. But I'm not sure about the size and hope you could help me.
I own a Trinity ring in size 58 which I wear everyday. I would probably stack the love ring and the trinity ring or wear the love ring on my other hand. So I'm debating wether I should get size 58 or 59 in the wedding band?
My regular love ring was a size 59 (got 58 at first but it was way too tight, so I exchanged for the 59). The 59 in the regular one was also a bit snug. This makes me wonder if size 59 would be better in the wedding band?
Hope someone could help me and chime in  TIA


----------



## nauornever

nauornever said:


> Hello!
> I just sold my regular YG love ring because I never wore it. I'd love to get the wedding band in RG as a replacement. But I'm not sure about the size and hope you could help me.
> TIA


I just received the Love wedding band today and I LOVE it! Decided to go with size 59 in the end and am really happy about this decision. Will have to take a picture tomorrow in the sunlight.


----------



## casiecn

CartierLVer said:


> if you want, you can take it to an independent jeweler and have them put a piece of gold on the inside so it will be more fitting! That way you don’t have to sell and buy a new one!
> 
> 
> Wait, I am lost! Wouldn’t our fingers swell up in summer weather, so that would make your fingers tight fitting and unable to put on/take off the ring?! I think you have me confused lol. Do you mean when the weather gets colder, your finger size will shrink and the ring will fall off?! If that’s the problem, time to find a clear tiny/thin rubber ring to stabilize the ring so it won’t fall off.



I ended up keeping the 50. I was worried that when it was cold the 51 would fall off my hand. The 50 is a bit snug when I get warm but I can still remove it and it fits perfectly most times.


----------



## Natalie115

Hi, there.
I just received my JUC small version and I’m so in love with it. I stack it with my Love small one and they look happily together.


----------



## Natalie115

nauornever said:


> Hello!
> I just sold my regular YG love ring because I never wore it. I'd love to get the wedding band in RG as a replacement. But I'm not sure about the size and hope you could help me.
> I own a Trinity ring in size 58 which I wear everyday. I would probably stack the love ring and the trinity ring or wear the love ring on my other hand. So I'm debating wether I should get size 58 or 59 in the wedding band?
> My regular love ring was a size 59 (got 58 at first but it was way too tight, so I exchanged for the 59). The 59 in the regular one was also a bit snug. This makes me wonder if size 59 would be better in the wedding band?
> Hope someone could help me and chime in  TIA


You should go down 1 size for the smaller version. I have been ordering from their online boutique and transactions always went smoothly. The shipping speed was extremely fast too. HTH.


----------



## bbb97

I recently got my RG love ring and wiped it with my David Yurman cloth (white side) the other night to clean off any grime. Does using that cloth remove a layer of gold? I have other gold pieces from DY, but not Cartier, and have used DY cloths without any worry. I’m just worried about talking off a layer of gold since I love the scratches and don’t want to remove any gold!


----------



## Rockysmom

bbb97 said:


> I recently got my RG love ring and wiped it with my David Yurman cloth (white side) the other night to clean off any grime. Does using that cloth remove a layer of gold? I have other gold pieces from DY, but not Cartier, and have used DY cloths without any worry. I’m just worried about talking off a layer of gold since I love the scratches and don’t want to remove any gold!


No that wouldn’t remove gold.


----------



## Bagsforcady

Hi everyone, I am looking for a right hand statement ring, do you think this stack is too much? Would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## doctor_paul

would a man look good wearing a yellow gold 5.5mm 3-diamond love ring? i was planning to get one for my right ring finger but haven't seen any men wear that version yet so was curious what others feel about that.


----------



## GaMomJRM

I just purchased my first Cartier piece! I am so thrilled! I had a wonderful in-store experience even though things were a lot different due to covid (no beverages/snacks, required to wear a mask, appointment only). I had to make an appointment and my assigned SA was ready with my items when I arrived! I purchased a WG love ring to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary. I am currently stacking it with my wedding set. I was also able to try on a love bracelet and get my correct size.


----------



## Dillonk

Price increases on Love Collection! Rings increased by $40-50


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Dillonk said:


> Price increases on Love Collection! Rings increased by $40-50



I posted the below list in the price increase thread but thought it might be helpful here as well!  Some pricier rings went up by $100 but most of the increases are as you said and very manageable!! 

LOVE COLLECTION
RINGS:

Reg Love Ring: $1650 to $1720
WG: $1770 to $1840
Platinum: $3650 to $3800

SM Love Ring: $1070 to $1100
WG: $1140 to $1190
Platinum: $2380 to $2480

BRACELETS

Reg Love Bracelet: $6300 to $6550
WG: $6750 to $7000

SM Love Bracelet: $4050 to $4250
WG: $4350 to $4500

Cuff: $4500 to $4700
WG: $4800 to $5000



JUC COLLECTION 
RINGS


SM JUC: $1120 to $1170
WG: $1200 to $1250

Reg JUC: $2270 to $2360
WG: $2430 to $2530

BRACELETS


Regular JUC (no diamond): $6800 to $7100
WG: $7300 to $7600

Regular JUC w/ diamond: No change so far
Thin JUC (no diamond): $3050 to $3200
Thin JUC w/ diamond: $4300 to $4500


----------



## uhpharm01

I need to start my saving account stat. Thanks for posting @GucciGoneWild


----------



## jessicalam46

Kmazz39 said:


> Added the white gold wedding band



Is there a sizing difference between the two rings??


----------



## Cogmarks

jessicalam46 said:


> Is there a sizing difference between the two rings??


The answer to that question is, “It depends.” The reason I say that is that although the 53 in the wedding band has the same inner diameter as the 53 classic Love ring, most people need a size larger in a wide band. If I were you, I would go to a jeweler and ask them to size you with a wide band sizer. If you swell at all, do it when your fingers are a little bit puffy. I wear a 53 in the wedding band and a 54 in the classic Love ring. I made the mistake of buying the wider band also in a 53, and struggled to get it off my finger at the end of the day. I sold it and bought a 54 in the classic Love.


----------



## jessicalam46

Cogmarks said:


> The answer to that question is, “It depends.” The reason I say that is that although the 53 in the wedding band has the same inner diameter as the 53 classic Love ring, most people need a size larger in a wide band. If I were you, I would go to a jeweler and ask them to size you with a wide band sizer. If you swell at all, do it when your fingers are a little bit puffy. I wear a 53 in the wedding band and a 54 in the classic Love ring. I made the mistake of buying the wider band also in a 53, and struggled to get it off my finger at the end of the day. I sold it and bought a 54 in the classic Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875220


 Are both wedding bands the same size?


----------



## Kat29

I'm wanting to purchase this Cartier love ring but can anyone tell me if this looks like an authentic ring?


----------



## resplendent

Cogmarks said:


> The answer to that question is, “It depends.” The reason I say that is that although the 53 in the wedding band has the same inner diameter as the 53 classic Love ring, most people need a size larger in a wide band. If I were you, I would go to a jeweler and ask them to size you with a wide band sizer. If you swell at all, do it when your fingers are a little bit puffy. I wear a 53 in the wedding band and a 54 in the classic Love ring. I made the mistake of buying the wider band also in a 53, and struggled to get it off my finger at the end of the day. I sold it and bought a 54 in the classic Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875220


I found this to be 100% the case with me!!! We are the same size  Except I wear the 53 wedding band on my left middle/index finger, right middle finger, and in a very loose fit on my right ring finger (which is where I will wear it when my fingers swell in summer.)

With the thicker Classic, the 53 would have to be squeeeezed onto my right middle finger -- had to get a 54 if that was my preferred place to wear.

@Kat29 the markings on the inside look very different from mine but I am not an expert/authenticator. I would be extremely cautious about this one.


----------



## Cogmarks

jessicalam46 said:


> Are both wedding bands the same size?


My yellow gold and platinum wedding bands are the same size, 53. The white gold regular Love is a 54. I don’t wear but one ring at a time. My fingers are too short. I took that photo to show the difference in the detail and color on the rings.


----------



## ashleychipp

Hello beautiful people! Does anyone have the Love Ring with the sapphire? I currently have a PG wedding band for my ring finger, size 56 and am wanting to purchase the thicker love ring (with pink sapphire) to stack and am wondering if I should size up because it is actually thicker than the wedding band.
Those who stack both the wedding bands and traditional love ring, can you post pictures and tell me if they’re the same size? I appreciate you all!


----------



## goodcrush

ashleychipp said:


> Hello beautiful people! Does anyone have the Love Ring with the sapphire? I currently have a PG wedding band for my ring finger, size 56 and am wanting to purchase the thicker love ring (with pink sapphire) to stack and am wondering if I should size up because it is actually thicker than the wedding band.
> Those who stack both the wedding bands and traditional love ring, can you post pictures and tell me if they’re the same size? I appreciate you all!



I would likely go up a size. Not only because the classic is wider but the total width of the two rings together is so wide. Especially if your wedding band one is a “perfect” fit.


----------



## jessicalam46

ashleychipp said:


> Hello beautiful people! Does anyone have the Love Ring with the sapphire? I currently have a PG wedding band for my ring finger, size 56 and am wanting to purchase the thicker love ring (with pink sapphire) to stack and am wondering if I should size up because it is actually thicker than the wedding band.
> Those who stack both the wedding bands and traditional love ring, can you post pictures and tell me if they’re the same size? I appreciate you all!



I have both the WB and Love ring in YG. Both are the same size. 

Just a little note, if you end of getting a bigger size in the thicker love band the transition between the two rings won’t be as seamless.
Just wanted to mention as I really didn’t like how the one ring was sticking out more than the other.


----------



## Kat29

Does anyone wear their Cartier love ring while working out/weightlifting at the gym


----------



## lilpikachu

Kat29 said:


> Does anyone wear their Cartier love ring while working out/weightlifting at the gym


I personally wouldn’t as I think that would cause a fair bit of damage to your ring if you were lifting weights


----------



## chanelliel

Kat29 said:


> Does anyone wear their Cartier love ring while working out/weightlifting at the gym





lilpikachu said:


> I personally wouldn’t as I think that would cause a fair bit of damage to your ring if you were lifting weights



im with pikachu here. I lift fairly often and even if I forget to take my ring off .. as soon as I start lifting it annoys me and I have to remove it. Can confirm textured pull-up bars also leave knicks and scratches..wouldn't recommend unless you don't mind! it's uncomfortable to me even though I don't mind the damage.


----------



## Wb7tim

I wear mine to gym all the time but I don't really care about scratches. I just try to buff them out when it gets bad. I guess it depends on what type of person you are. Are you more fragile with them or are they everyday wearer's. I honestly never take mine off. I work in behavioral health and its super hands on. Anyway,  if you do take it off at gym, just don't lose it!!!


----------



## cilla1031

Hi! I have the thin JUC ring in a size 54.  Anyone know what size I would buy in the LOVE wedding band if I want to stack them?  I know I would size up but not sure if I go to 55 or 56.

TIA!


----------



## Wb7tim

cilla1031 said:


> Hi! I have the thin JUC ring in a size 54.  Anyone know what size I would buy in the LOVE wedding band if I want to stack them?  I know I would size up but not sure if I go to 55 or 56.
> 
> TIA!


I stack love rings but mine are only 1 size apart. I have never owned the JUC ring so I don't know how it would fit but going to a 56 might be to drastic. Idk. Can you stop by Cartier to try one on? I don't have any in my area. So its a guessing game on my part


----------



## cilla1031

Wb7tim said:


> I stack love rings but mine are only 1 size apart. I have never owned the JUC ring so I don't know how it would fit but going to a 56 might be to drastic. Idk. Can you stop by Cartier to try one on? I don't have any in my area. So its a guessing game on my part


I do but closed for COVID


----------



## Scandibabe

cilla1031 said:


> Hi! I have the thin JUC ring in a size 54.  Anyone know what size I would buy in the LOVE wedding band if I want to stack them?  I know I would size up but not sure if I go to 55 or 56.
> 
> TIA!


Hi, I am stacking love ring JUC ring of ballerina band, all same size, 57


----------



## lilpikachu

cilla1031 said:


> Hi! I have the thin JUC ring in a size 54.  Anyone know what size I would buy in the LOVE wedding band if I want to stack them?  I know I would size up but not sure if I go to 55 or 56.


I currently fit a 56 in both the LOVE ring (regular model & wedding band) and Trinity ring (small model) - worn on middle finger and also fits on my index finger.

I found the thin JUC ring was two sizes down (54) whereas the regular JUC ring was one size down (55).

I don’t know if you are in a rush to buy but could you order both sizes online and return the one that doesn’t fit? Otherwise wait until the boutique opens.


----------



## cilla1031

lilpikachu said:


> I currently fit a 56 in both the LOVE ring (regular model & wedding band) and Trinity ring (small model) - worn on middle finger and also fits on my index finger.
> 
> I found the thin JUC ring was two sizes down (54) whereas the regular JUC ring was one size down (55).
> 
> I don’t know if you are in a rush to buy but could you order both sizes online and return the one that doesn’t fit? Otherwise wait until the boutique opens.


You made my day. I ordered the 56 love and if you’re right I hit the jackpot!


----------



## cilla1031

Scandibabe said:


> Hi, I am stacking love ring JUC ring of ballerina band, all same size, 57


Stunning


----------



## lilpikachu

cilla1031 said:


> You made my day. I ordered the 56 love and if you’re right I hit the jackpot!


Let us know how it goes! I really hope the 56 fits!


----------



## xoTrisha

lilpikachu said:


> I currently fit a 56 in both the LOVE ring (regular model & wedding band) and Trinity ring (small model) - worn on middle finger and also fits on my index finger.
> 
> I found the thin JUC ring was two sizes down (54) whereas the regular JUC ring was one size down (55).
> 
> I don’t know if you are in a rush to buy but could you order both sizes online and return the one that doesn’t fit? Otherwise wait until the boutique opens.



Hi, I'm trying to figure out my LOVE ring size as I am normally a size 7 in other rings and from what I've researched, I believe the 56 might be the best fit. Just so I can compare, I was wondering what size are you normally in non-brand rings for your middle finger since you wear a 56 in the LOVE ring?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## lilpikachu

xoTrisha said:


> Hi, I'm trying to figure out my LOVE ring size as I am normally a size 7 in other rings and from what I've researched, I believe the 56 might be the best fit. Just so I can compare, I was wondering what size are you normally in non-brand rings for your middle finger since you wear a 56 in the LOVE ring?



Hi hun! To be honest, I don’t actually have any other non-brand rings that I wear on my middle finger. 

If you are a size 7, based on Cartier’s sizing chart, the closest would be a 55 and even then, that is technically a 7.25.  A 54 is 6.75. 

Are you able to venture into a boutique to try the ring on?

I know when I first bought my regular LOVE ring, I thought I was a 57 (ordered online) and it was slightly too big so I had to organise a return. I think the weather has a lot to do with sizing as well because I tried the ring on in Summer in person (swollen fingers) but didn’t buy it online until Winter.

It’s a lovely piece so you definitely want to make sure it fits! Sorry I wasn’t much help


----------



## xoTrisha

lilpikachu said:


> Hi hun! To be honest, I don’t actually have any other non-brand rings that I wear on my middle finger.
> 
> If you are a size 7, based on Cartier’s sizing chart, the closest would be a 55 and even then, that is technically a 7.25.  A 54 is 6.75.
> 
> Are you able to venture into a boutique to try the ring on?
> 
> I know when I first bought my regular LOVE ring, I thought I was a 57 (ordered online) and it was slightly too big so I had to organise a return. I think the weather has a lot to do with sizing as well because I tried the ring on in Summer in person (swollen fingers) but didn’t buy it online until Winter.
> 
> It’s a lovely piece so you definitely want to make sure it fits! Sorry I wasn’t much help



It’s a little hard with my schedule right now to go to the nearest boutique unfortunately, so I researched so much and decided to try and order the 56 because I’ve been wanting it so badly! 

It comes in on Monday so hopefully it’s the right size, if not I’ll have to find the time to go in! No biggie though. Thanks for all the help, I appreciate it so much


----------



## lilpikachu

xoTrisha said:


> It’s a little hard with my schedule right now to go to the nearest boutique unfortunately, so I researched so much and decided to try and order the 56 because I’ve been wanting it so badly!
> 
> It comes in on Monday so hopefully it’s the right size, if not I’ll have to find the time to go in! No biggie though. Thanks for all the help, I appreciate it so much


No problem! I really hope it fits! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## xoTrisha

lilpikachu said:


> No problem! I really hope it fits! Let us know how it goes!


Sooo excited! Just received it and it fits PERFECTLY


----------



## cilla1031

lilpikachu said:


> Let us know how it goes! I really hope the 56 fits!


It fit! Finally came today!


----------



## cilla1031

xoTrisha said:


> It’s a little hard with my schedule right now to go to the nearest boutique unfortunately, so I researched so much and decided to try and order the 56 because I’ve been wanting it so badly!
> 
> It comes in on Monday so hopefully it’s the right size, if not I’ll have to find the time to go in! No biggie though. Thanks for all the help, I appreciate it so much


It will also depend which ring you are getting. The thin love is true to size but the thicker one you will likely need to go up a bit.


----------



## scheurin

Anyone feel comfortable wearing it 24/7?

I have some issues. Okay, the Trinity is waaaaay more uncomfortable but in comparison to the lovely   Panthère rings the Love feels not ideal. A few SAs confirmed that to me because of the rectangular shape.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Hi all, I’ve heard the regular size love ring can be uncomfortable so I was thinking of going with the coco crush from Chanel but can anyone with the wedding band love ring discuss how comfortable it is to wear during the day (i.e. not just for going out but for frequent wearing)? Thank you!


----------



## ChanellenahC

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi all, I’ve heard the regular size love ring can be uncomfortable so I was thinking of going with the coco crush from Chanel but can anyone with the wedding band love ring discuss how comfortable it is to wear during the day (i.e. not just for going out but for frequent wearing)? Thank you!


It’s comfortable to me. Haven’t had any issues with it. I stack it with other rings as well. I wear it all day long but not 24/7 if that helps.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

ChanellenahC said:


> It’s comfortable to me. Haven’t had any issues with it. I stack it with other rings as well. I wear it all day long but not 24/7 if that helps.


That does, thanks! I’m going to look at a couple of choices soon and just want to get an idea


----------



## ChanellenahC

GucciGoneWild said:


> That does, thanks! I’m going to look at a couple of choices soon and just want to get an idea


 I think it’s a good width. Looks nice on its own but stacks well with other rings too.


----------



## Calibb883

Sharing my lovely Christmas present from the bf, he did good this year


----------



## Dextersmom

Calibb883 said:


> Sharing my lovely Christmas present from the bf, he did good this year


So lovely!! Congrats!  Your rings look so good on you.  I had an appt. last week at my local boutique with the yg pave wedding band in mind, but it looked not quite right on me, a little overpowering.  I went with the small pave in yg and had to place an order, as they were sold out in my size.  Your lovely pic's will get me through until mine arrives.


----------



## gcheanud

I just ordered my first Cartier love ring today! I was wondering what the normal waiting time is to receive the email that your order is actually confirmed? It says mine is currently processing so I'm wondering how long it normally takes to be confirmed.


----------



## Calibb883

Dextersmom said:


> So lovely!! Congrats!  Your rings look so good on you.  I had an appt. last week at my local boutique with the yg pave wedding band in mind, but it looked not quite right on me, a little overpowering.  I went with the small pave in yg and had to place an order, as they were sold out in my size.  Your lovely pic's will get me through until mine arrives.


It looks so cute stacked with the love ring


----------



## jen7xx

Hello, my hubby is buying me the love wedding band in YG for my birthday (the 3.6 mm size) and I am unsure which size to get. I don't live anywhere near a boutique and can only buy it from the website. I have multiple fingers I could wear it on as well. My right middle finger is a US 6.5 and my left middle finger as well as my right ring finger are both a US size 6. I've heard they run small and you should size up but should I size up 1 size or 2? The chart says a 52 for a US 6 and a the closest for a US 6.5 is a 54 which is 6.75. I would love any help cause I really want this to fit.


----------



## Frivole88

jen7xx said:


> Hello, my hubby is buying me the love wedding band in YG for my birthday (the 3.6 mm size) and I am unsure which size to get. I don't live anywhere near a boutique and can only buy it from the website. I have multiple fingers I could wear it on as well. My right middle finger is a US 6.5 and my left middle finger as well as my right ring finger are both a US size 6. I've heard they run small and you should size up but should I size up 1 size or 2? The chart says abecause  52 for a US 6 and a the closest for a US 6.5 is a 54 which is 6.75. I would love any help cause I really want this to fit.



I am about the same finger size as you. I got the size 57 because I want a looser fit especially when my fingers swell in the summer but honestly I think 56 would be a good fit as well. mine could fit on both the index, thumb and middle but too loose on the ring finger. Btw, my ring is the classic size love so I'm not sure if the fit is quite the same as the wedding band.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Dear friends... We are interested in purchasing a 5.5 mm love ring for my fiance's wedding band. We are trying to decide whether we want the love ring with 3 diamonds (White Gold) or just the simple platinum love ring with no diamonds. 

They're very similar in price, in the 5000 CAD range... but one is gold, and has diamonds. The other is platinum, which requires very little maintenance (just a polish now and then). 

Does the white gold version turn yellow over time, like some white gold jewelry? 

The risk we have is that we live nowhere near a Cartier boutique. (The closest would be at least 15 hours drive away)... We would need to order online and hoooope it's the one we want.

What are your thoughts? Shawn is a size 9 according to local jewellers. We are worried about sizing as I have read that sometimes their sizing chart isn't bang on. Has anyone ordered according to the size chart? Lessons learned? 

Any help making this pricey decision would be appreciated.


----------



## jen7xx

I took the plunge.. after doing a TON of sizing research and got my perfect fit on the first try. I was terrified I was going to have to return it but it fits on 3 different fingers and is absolutely perfect.  My love wedding band in yellow gold. Fits best on my left middle finger which is a US 6.. got the ring in a 53 (6 1/4 on the Cartier size chart). Thanks to my hubby for the very early birthday present.


----------



## gcheanud

I've had my YG love ring for awhile now and have noticed a few deeper scratches. I was wondering what type of polishing or buffing practices are common for other love ring wearers? What do you all do to buff out any scratches and how often without getting it done at the Cartier store?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

gcheanud said:


> I've had my YG love ring for awhile now and have noticed a few deeper scratches. I was wondering what type of polishing or buffing practices are common for other love ring wearers? What do you all do to buff out any scratches and how often without getting it done at the Cartier store?


I just got my ring and it already has a TON lol! I don’t mind but I have two jeweler’s rouge cloths that I use to clean it occasionally (got the recommendation from @scheurin 
our resident Cartier behind the scenes expert ).  The deeper scratches will remain but the lighter ones get buffed out and it looks much closer to how you bought it.


----------



## scheurin

Thank you. However, I am not an expert by far. Just tried to be informed a bit by reading, talking and combining together the pieces of information. Plus my own experience by leaving waaay to much money at Cartier. So please do not consider what I write as given.


----------



## KonjoBolsa

jen7xx said:


> I took the plunge.. after doing a TON of sizing research and got my perfect fit on the first try. I was terrified I was going to have to return it but it fits on 3 different fingers and is absolutely perfect.  My love wedding band in yellow gold. Fits best on my left middle finger which is a US 6.. got the ring in a 53 (6 1/4 on the Cartier size chart). Thanks to my hubby for the very early birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962697
> View attachment 4962704


Congrats! I received mine yesterday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new yg wedding band with one diamond. It is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## CindyLC

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi all, I’ve heard the regular size love ring can be uncomfortable so I was thinking of going with the coco crush from Chanel but can anyone with the wedding band love ring discuss how comfortable it is to wear during the day (i.e. not just for going out but for frequent wearing)? Thank you!


Do you know what the price range is for the Chanel coco crush ring?


----------



## Rockysmom

gcheanud said:


> I've had my YG love ring for awhile now and have noticed a few deeper scratches. I was wondering what type of polishing or buffing practices are common for other love ring wearers? What do you all do to buff out any scratches and how often without getting it done at the Cartier store?


I use a Dremel to polish mine.


----------



## beckbijoux

jen7xx said:


> Hello, my hubby is buying me the love wedding band in YG for my birthday (the 3.6 mm size) and I am unsure which size to get. I don't live anywhere near a boutique and can only buy it from the website. I have multiple fingers I could wear it on as well. My right middle finger is a US 6.5 and my left middle finger as well as my right ring finger are both a US size 6. I've heard they run small and you should size up but should I size up 1 size or 2? The chart says a 52 for a US 6 and a the closest for a US 6.5 is a 54 which is 6.75. I would love any help cause I really want this to fit.



I was just in the boutique trying on love rings. For me, the wedding band was true to size. The full size love, which is wider and thicker than the wedding band, ran slightly small- I needed to go up a half size. Ring sizing is so tricky. Good luck!


----------



## jen7xx

beckbijoux said:


> I was just in the boutique trying on love rings. For me, the wedding band was true to size. The full size love, which is wider and thicker than the wedding band, ran slightly small- I needed to go up a half size. Ring sizing is so tricky. Good luck!



I went up 1/4 in size when I got mine and it ended up being a perfect fit. Had I ordered a 52 it would have been too small for my finger. This one actually fits on 3 different fingers and all a little different which I like. So this summer if my hands swell I have one finger it'll fit on and now in the winter it fits perfect on the other 2.


----------



## beckbijoux

jen7xx said:


> I went up 1/4 in size when I got mine and it ended up being a perfect fit. Had I ordered a 52 it would have been too small for my finger. This one actually fits on 3 different fingers and all a little different which I like. So this summer if my hands swell I have one finger it'll fit on and now in the winter it fits perfect on the other 2.


I’m so glad you found the perfect fit!  Rings are so tough to size correctly!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

CindyLC said:


> Do you know what the price range is for the Chanel coco crush ring?


Last I checked around $1200-1300 USD for the smaller size? Don’t quote me though


----------



## Cali2020

I got myself a rainbow love ring. Usually I wear size 51 on that finger, ordered 52 - was too snug. Now I have a 53 and it's a bit lose, but I like it better that way. Sorry for the bad lighting, it's dark here already..


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cali2020 said:


> I got myself a rainbow love ring. Usually I wear size 51 on that finger, ordered 52 - was too snug. Now I have a 53 and it's a bit lose, but I like it better that way. Sorry for the bad lighting, it's dark here already..
> View attachment 4970316
> View attachment 4970317
> View attachment 4970318


I love this! Somehow I never noticed that the RG ring has a blue sapphire whereas the RG bracelet doesn’t. That’s interesting. I’m surprised I didn’t notice this when I’ve tried the ring on in the past unless it was changed. Nonetheless, the gemstones on your ring look really vibrant and pretty!


----------



## Cali2020

Violet Bleu said:


> I love this! Somehow I never noticed that the RG ring has a blue sapphire whereas the RG bracelet doesn’t. That’s interesting. I’m surprised I didn’t notice this when I’ve tried the ring on in the past unless it was changed. Nonetheless, the gemstones on your ring look really vibrant and pretty!


Thank you so much! Yes, they are really beautiful IRL. I thought sometimes it`s just nice to add a little color


----------



## XCCX

Hello everyone,
Unfortunately and to my ignorance, I let a jeweler polish my Cartier wedding band (this was 10 years ago) and now I just can’t stand how it looks with the round edges and overall shape..
I am torn between selling and repurchasing it or consulting with Cartier to “reproduce” it (will pay 60% of retail).
Here’s a photo of the ring (I also asked this in a detailed separate thread).


----------



## Cali2020

I know that with watches they can laser new material on it after they've been badly polished. This really does help a lot in reproducing the original shape. 
So if Cartier can do the same with your ring it might be worth trying.


----------



## mills bee

question! my love wedding band is a size 59 for my middle/index fingers (usually a size 8-8.5 in other brands).

I'm interested in purchasing the regular love ring, but I know they fit a little different. my 59 isn't totally snug on me, I actually find it's a little loose at times. I'm worried about ordering the wrong size online.

would you recommend sizing up? I plan on stacking both love rings with a diamond band between them.

let me know your thoughts please!


----------



## XCCX

mills bee said:


> question! my love wedding band is a size 59 for my middle/index fingers (usually a size 8-8.5 in other brands).
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing the regular love ring, but I know they fit a little different. my 59 isn't totally snug on me, I actually find it's a little loose at times. I'm worried about ordering the wrong size online.
> 
> would you recommend sizing up? I plan on stacking both love rings with a diamond band between them.
> 
> let me know your thoughts please!


It is usually recommended to size up for the thicker styles but I have both the regular ring and wedding band in the same size, I chose them to be the same size as I liked the fit.. the wedding band is definitely a tad bit looser but I usually stack it so that’s perfect for that. I hope this helps in any way!


----------



## mills bee

XCCX said:


> It is usually recommended to size up for the thicker styles but I have both the regular ring and wedding band in the same size, I chose them to be the same size as I liked the fit.. the wedding band is definitely a tad bit looser but I usually stack it so that’s perfect for that. I hope this helps in any way!




thank you! this definitely does help. 
I appreciate it


----------



## Fabfashion

Hello Love ring enthusiasts, what’s your thought on the Love ring with a solitaire? I’m going to the boutique to try on the Ballerine and the Rouban rings over the next few days. I’m also considering getting a separate WG/platinum band, not to wear with the B/R. Just curious how you like the one with a solitaire of either .25 ct or .50 ct? I’m of two minds. I like the classic look but the one with the solitaire looks kinda cute too.


----------



## Fabfashion

Update...tried on the Love solitaire at the boutique. It only comes in the thin Love band. Did not like the look on my finger. More like a promise ring or may look good if stacked with another ring/rings.


----------



## Jlshops

Hey hey everyone, I’m unable to try on in store and would like some help with sizing please. Attached are two pics of rings that currently fits me the best. Would you recommend size 54 or 55 for the love ring? (Not wedding band)


----------



## Fabfashion

Jlshops said:


> Hey hey everyone, I’m unable to try on in store and would like some help with sizing please. Attached are two pics of rings that currently fits me the best. Would you recommend size 54 or 55 for the love ring? (Not wedding band)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038765


Does your ring fit comfortably about 3-4 mm up from the base of your finger? The classic Love ring is 5.5 mm wide so you have to measure your finger a bit higher up so that the ring still fits comfortably over the fleshy part of your finger. If you have a band type ring at home, it’ll be easier to measure that one for size. Or cut a thin strip of paper about 4-5 mm wide and wrap around your finger and have someone helps you mark it. I’d assume you’d need a size up.


----------



## anrdr

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to share how I wear my love ring. Haven't really seen anyone else wear it as a pinky ring but I absolutely love it this way!


----------



## Fabfashion

Joining the Love ring club. Now matching my DH, his is a 3D one. Happy Anniversary to us! Well the anniversary was 2 weeks ago but I’m celebrating the whole month. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

mills bee said:


> thank you! this definitely does help.
> I appreciate it


My SA said they can add a few beads in size if your ring is loose so I’d say size up as well.


----------



## Greentea

Treated myself to a rose gold little lovely! I really like the shade of Cartier pink gold.


----------



## monsterabby05

I was so on the fence with RG as there is no Cartier stores near me but I’m so happy with my RG ring I just got (paired with the bracelet).


----------



## scheurin

Wow, expecially the bracelet. Wasn't aware of its beauty.


----------



## monsterabby05

scheurin said:


> Wow, expecially the bracelet. Wasn't aware of its beauty.



Thank you! It’s very dainty and lowkey which I love.


----------



## Ralii

Hi! I'm looking for some help (pictures would be awesome). I'd like to get the love wedding band to stack with my engagement ring, which is a round solitaire with a platinum band. I know it would make more sense to get the platinum wedding band, but my heart is telling me to go with the yellow gold. I've seen pinterest pics with both stacks and they both look good. Does anyone stack a yellow gold with their engagement ring and what are your thoughts?


----------



## ChloePanda168

Ralii said:


> Hi! I'm looking for some help (pictures would be awesome). I'd like to get the love wedding band to stack with my engagement ring, which is a round solitaire with a platinum band. I know it would make more sense to get the platinum wedding band, but my heart is telling me to go with the yellow gold. I've seen pinterest pics with both stacks and they both look good. Does anyone stack a yellow gold with their engagement ring and what are your thoughts?



I have a plain Cartier wedding band but I wear two love rings for my kids in rose gold. Hope this helps give you an idea of what it would look like with your engagement ring


----------



## Ralii

ChloePanda168 said:


> I have a plain Cartier wedding band but I wear two love rings for my kids in rose gold. Hope this helps give you an idea of what it would look like with your engagement ring
> 
> View attachment 5086668


ah that's so pretty and gives me a great idea! thank you so much!


----------



## gcheanud

I recently was gifted the SM JUC ring from my grandma as a college graduation gift! I ordered it online in a size 54 (one size smaller than my love ring), but actually brought it into the store today to exchange it for a 53 to have a bit more of a snug fit. My Cartier collection is VERY humble, but I'm only 21 so I have lots of time to grow it!! On my right hand I'm wearing the SM JUC with a vintage Tiffany ring, and on my left hand I'm stacking it with my love ring. I'm torn on which combo looks best!! Any thoughts would be much appreciated (and pardon my crusty nails, I'm due for a manicure)


----------



## xo.babydoll

Does anyone know how accurate Cartier's size guide is for the LOVE ring and wedding band? More specifically, when you measure your finger, does the circumference in mm match the size of your ring? I'm looking to order the rings online and unfortunately don't have a nearby store!


----------



## Kellly2311

xo.babydoll said:


> Does anyone know how accurate Cartier's size guide is for the LOVE ring and wedding band? More specifically, when you measure your finger, does the circumference in mm match the size of your ring? I'm looking to order the rings online and unfortunately don't have a nearby store!



using the Cartier size ring guide (putting one of my rings over the circles) I was looking at a 58/59 and when I got sized I was a 59 in the love ring if this helps


----------



## Kellly2311

Does anyone know if this Cartier ring is the regular love or the wedding band?


----------



## Himeko057

Kellly2311 said:


> Does anyone know if this Cartier ring is the regular love or the wedding band?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087247
> View attachment 5087246
> View attachment 5087247


It looks like the wedding band.


----------



## springshop17

gcheanud said:


> I recently was gifted the SM JUC ring from my grandma as a college graduation gift! I ordered it online in a size 54 (one size smaller than my love ring), but actually brought it into the store today to exchange it for a 53 to have a bit more of a snug fit. My Cartier collection is VERY humble, but I'm only 21 so I have lots of time to grow it!! On my right hand I'm wearing the SM JUC with a vintage Tiffany ring, and on my left hand I'm stacking it with my love ring. I'm torn on which combo looks best!! Any thoughts would be much appreciated (and pardon my crusty nails, I'm due for a manicure)
> View attachment 5086867
> View attachment 5086871
> View attachment 5086872


Congratulations! That's good to know you could exchange online item at the boutique, the ring size is important. Looks great on you!

I like your SM JUC ring on your right with a vintage tiffany ring


----------



## annaisthename

Here's a one month wear and tear video of the Love Ring in Yellow Gold!:


----------



## ChloePanda168

Ralii said:


> ah that's so pretty and gives me a great idea! thank you so much!


Hope you enjoy it if you get it ❤️❤️ And congrats !


----------



## fufulynn

Hi all!

I am getting married soon and am looking into getting the pink gold Cartier Wedding Band (the thinner of the 2) but am just stumped on sizing. Unfortunately there is no Cartier boutique in my state so I’m stuck ordering online.

I’ve been told the thinner band runs to true size but also have been told to size up. With that being said, I’m not sure if I should size up 1/4 or 3/4?

Pic for reference! Top is my inspiration. To wear between my wedding band and ring. Bottom pic is my current set. Looking to replace the thin middle band with the Cartier wedding band.

What do you guys recommend considering the fact that I’ll be stacking?


----------



## fufulynn

fufulynn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am getting married soon and am looking into getting the pink gold Cartier Wedding Band (the thinner of the 2) but am just stumped on sizing. Unfortunately there is no Cartier boutique in my state so I’m stuck ordering online.
> 
> I’ve been told the thinner band runs to true size but also have been told to size up. With that being said, I’m not sure if I should size up 1/4 or 3/4?
> 
> Pic for reference! Top is my inspiration. To wear between my wedding band and ring. Bottom pic is my current set. Looking to replace the thin middle band with the Cartier wedding band.
> 
> What do you guys recommend considering the fact that I’ll be stacking?



My ring finger size is a 5 btw!


----------



## bigheart

fufulynn said:


> My ring finger size is a 5 btw!


I am a 5 and I got the 50 in the wedding band size


----------



## bitterpeach

fufulynn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am getting married soon and am looking into getting the pink gold Cartier Wedding Band (the thinner of the 2) but am just stumped on sizing. Unfortunately there is no Cartier boutique in my state so I’m stuck ordering online.
> 
> I’ve been told the thinner band runs to true size but also have been told to size up. With that being said, I’m not sure if I should size up 1/4 or 3/4?
> 
> Pic for reference! Top is my inspiration. To wear between my wedding band and ring. Bottom pic is my current set. Looking to replace the thin middle band with the Cartier wedding band.
> 
> What do you guys recommend considering the fact that I’ll be stacking?


I am a 5 ½ to 5 ¾ and I got the 51 in the wedding band.


----------



## fufulynn

bigheart said:


> I am a 5 and I got the 50 in the wedding band size



Did it fit well? Do you wear it by itself or stacked?



bitterpeach said:


> I am a 5 ½ to 5 ¾ and I got the 51 in the wedding band.



Did it fit well? Do you wear it by itself or stacked?


----------



## bitterpeach

fufulynn said:


> Did it fit well? Do you wear it by itself or stacked?
> 
> 
> 
> Did it fit well? Do you wear it by itself or stacked?


I have been wearing the band by itself since I got it last week. I find it really comfortable and wanted something that was not the thin pave band I already have. I haven't taken it off and I don't find it too tight and still have room to slide it a bit on my finger. I thought the flat band might bother me, but I was wrong, it's fine! Here is a picture of it stacked. I  think it feels comfortable and the rose gold looks good with my salt and pepper diamond.


----------



## fufulynn

bitterpeach said:


> I have been wearing the band by itself since I got it last week. I find it really comfortable and wanted something that was not the thin pave band I already have. I haven't taken it off and I don't find it too tight and still have room to slide it a bit on my finger. I thought the flat band might bother me, but I was wrong, it's fine! Here is a picture of it stacked. I  think it feels comfortable and the rose gold looks good with my salt and pepper diamond.



SO BEAUTIFUL  thank you for sharing.

Since you’re normally a 5 1/4- 5 3/4 and got a 51 (5 3/4), I should probably be fine getting a 50 (5 1/4) as I’m a size 5 but will be stacking two other rings with it


----------



## ChanelFan29

I have the thinner one in WG and the thicker in YG.  The thinner is more true to size IMO.  Here it is with my engagement ring:


----------



## bigheart

fufulynn said:


> Did it fit well? Do you wear it by itself or stacked?
> 
> 
> 
> Did it fit well? Do you wear it by itself or stacked?


I have worn it both ways without a problem, I am a pretty solid size 5, can sometimes wear a 4.5 if it is not the heat of summer.  I did go up to a size 51 for my regular size love ring that I bought this year since it was thicker.


----------



## BigBagLady

Keep in mind that you cannot resize this band.  Your finger will most likely grow in size as you age.


----------



## xo.babydoll

fufulynn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am getting married soon and am looking into getting the pink gold Cartier Wedding Band (the thinner of the 2) but am just stumped on sizing. Unfortunately there is no Cartier boutique in my state so I’m stuck ordering online.
> 
> I’ve been told the thinner band runs to true size but also have been told to size up. With that being said, I’m not sure if I should size up 1/4 or 3/4?
> 
> Pic for reference! Top is my inspiration. To wear between my wedding band and ring. Bottom pic is my current set. Looking to replace the thin middle band with the Cartier wedding band.
> 
> What do you guys recommend considering the fact that I’ll be stacking?



I just ordered the wedding band with 1 diamond as my, literal, wedding band and I had to size up 1/4 size! A lot of the comments on here say the thinner band fits true to size so I initially ordered 48 (which is 4.5, my size). It “fit” but was really difficult to get off my finger and felt too tight when stacked with my ER. I returned for a size 49 and its perfect!


----------



## Fabfashion

fufulynn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am getting married soon and am looking into getting the pink gold Cartier Wedding Band (the thinner of the 2) but am just stumped on sizing. Unfortunately there is no Cartier boutique in my state so I’m stuck ordering online.
> 
> I’ve been told the thinner band runs to true size but also have been told to size up. With that being said, I’m not sure if I should size up 1/4 or 3/4?
> 
> Pic for reference! Top is my inspiration. To wear between my wedding band and ring. Bottom pic is my current set. Looking to replace the thin middle band with the Cartier wedding band.
> 
> What do you guys recommend considering the fact that I’ll be stacking?


It also depends on (1) the shape of your finger, (2) the position of the ring in the stack and (3) the consistency of your finger size in different temperatures/weather. My finger is slightly thinner at the bottom so if my ring will be stacked second or third from the bottom then I go up 1/4 size. My finger can also go 1/2 size bigger in the summer than winter. So you may want to consider how much room you need. You’re not going to notice a huge difference with a thin band but you may not want it to spin around either.


----------



## pmburk

Here's my Cartier love ring with 2 carat eternity band.


----------



## crjhht

Does anyone have opinions on two LOVE wedding bands vs one LOVE ring? I am planning on purchasing for our anniversary  and want a right hand, middle finger statement ring and can’t decide if I should get two wedding bands stacked or just one LOVE regular ring. Has anyone else here debated this that can offer some insight?


----------



## juliemaggio

Hi everyone!

I normally wear the Cartier love with in 3 diamonds with my Diamond wedding band because it’s carefree for me. My wife has the white gold version (3 diamonds).

We love the look of both of our stacked for her, but I can’t remember when I was in store last month (we don’t live anywhere near a store) if the one Diamond love wedding band is the same thickness as the ones we have (the ones with diamonds are thicker than without).

id like to purchase online, but I can’t remember if they would look flush because of thickness because they both have diamonds. Would just get her the same one she has, but it’s too thick for both of them stacked on her shorter fingers.

Thanks!


----------



## XCCX

crjhht said:


> Does anyone have opinions on two LOVE wedding bands vs one LOVE ring? I am planning on purchasing for our anniversary  and want a right hand, middle finger statement ring and can’t decide if I should get two wedding bands stacked or just one LOVE regular ring. Has anyone else here debated this that can offer some insight?


Why are you considering two bands? If you plan to get them in different golds (they’ll be more interesting stacked) or wear them sometimes on different fingers to have a different look then maybe it is a nice idea.. otherwise the thick ring is nicer and more substantial in my opinion.
I do love and own both versions so you can’t really go wrong either way


----------



## XCCX

juliemaggio said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I normally wear the Cartier love with in 3 diamonds with my Diamond wedding band because it’s carefree for me. My wife has the white gold version (3 diamonds).
> 
> We love the look of both of our stacked for her, but I can’t remember when I was in store last month (we don’t live anywhere near a store) if the one Diamond love wedding band is the same thickness as the ones we have (the ones with diamonds are thicker than without).
> 
> id like to purchase online, but I can’t remember if they would look flush because of thickness because they both have diamonds. Would just get her the same one she has, but it’s too thick for both of them stacked on her shorter fingers.
> 
> Thanks!


The wedding band and ring don’t sit completely flush when stacked. This applies whether or not they have diamonds but they’re still nice stacked.. some people get the band in a larger size to make them more flush..

Here’s a photo I have on my phone  although I’m not sure it shows..


----------



## juliemaggio

XCCX said:


> Why are you considering two bands? If you plan to get them in different golds (they’ll be more interesting stacked) or wear them sometimes on different fingers to have a different look then maybe it is a nice idea.. otherwise the thick ring is nicer and more substantial in my opinion.
> I do love and own both versions so you can’t really go wrong either way



Thanks! She has white gold, and would like yellow gold, but both of the thick with diamonds together are too thick for her hand. The bands look nice on her together but we’d need a thinner one for YG, but wanted to make sure the thicknesses matched. I’ll attach pics!

the YG is what I wear daily, the WG is what she wears daily (sometimes with a Diamond band) and then you can see both stacked on her, and she said she can’t move her finger well, which is why the love wedding band with one diamond would likely work better.


----------



## juliemaggio

XCCX said:


> The wedding band and ring don’t sit completely flush when stacked. This applies whether or not they have diamonds but they’re still nice stacked.. some people get the band in a larger size to make them more flush..
> 
> Here’s a photo I have on my phone  although I’m not sure it shows..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125813


Thank you!! This is extremely helpful!


----------



## Pennypen

Hi everyone! I’m planning on purchasing my first Love ring and I want it to be diamond-paved. 

Online I can only see it in pave in the rose gold colour, is it only made in rose gold in the 6.5 mm width one? I was hoping for a yellow gold one  

Also, if inbetween sizes, would you recommend going with the smaller or larger size? 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Pennypen said:


> Hi everyone! I’m planning on purchasing my first Love ring and I want it to be diamond-paved.
> 
> Online I can only see it in pave in the rose gold colour, is it only made in rose gold in the 6.5 mm width one? I was hoping for a yellow gold one
> 
> Also, if inbetween sizes, would you recommend going with the smaller or larger size?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


I was also looking online for pave love rings this week! And was also confused because I didn’t see the ring I tried on in the store online but I’m pretty sure a boutique would have it in yellow gold (call ahead or email to ask).  

And for your second q, I would go larger (fingers swell in the summer with heat, also depends on the climate where you live) as long as it doesn’t easily go over your knuckle. To me that’s how I know it’s too big. Also, maybe pick the size that fits a couple fingers so you have some options


----------



## k5ml3k

Do you guys wear your ring in the pool? I just got mine and I love it. I didn’t want to take it off while in the pool


----------



## GucciGoneWild

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys wear your ring in the pool? I just got mine and I love it. I didn’t want to take it off while in the pool


No, mainly for fear I might lose it. I also heard chlorine can affect the gold over time? I only wear my love bracelet in the pool because I literally never take it off


----------



## k5ml3k

GucciGoneWild said:


> No, mainly for fear I might lose it. I also heard chlorine can affect the gold over time? I only wear my love bracelet in the pool because I literally never take it off


Ended up taking it off. Probably wise anyways as I got the larger size on mine  Thank you!


----------



## Cat Fondler

GucciGoneWild said:


> No, mainly for fear I might lose it. I also heard chlorine can affect the gold over time? I only wear my love bracelet in the pool because I literally never take it off


Chlorine will dull gold over time, I know from experience having worn my gold wedding set in the pool almost daily. I wouldn’t worry about it if exposed to chlorinated pool water infrequently.


----------



## Cat Fondler

GucciGoneWild said:


> I was also looking online for pave love rings this week! And was also confused because I didn’t see the ring I tried on in the store online but I’m pretty sure a boutique would have it in yellow gold (call ahead or email to ask).
> 
> And for your second q, I would go larger (fingers swell in the summer with heat, also depends on the climate where you live) as long as it doesn’t easily go over your knuckle. To me that’s how I know it’s too big. Also, maybe pick the size that fits a couple fingers so you have some options


Agree with your advice to pick a size that will fit a few different fingers if that will work for you. It gives more flexibility depending on the weather and my salt intake!


----------



## Pennypen

GucciGoneWild said:


> I was also looking online for pave love rings this week! And was also confused because I didn’t see the ring I tried on in the store online but I’m pretty sure a boutique would have it in yellow gold (call ahead or email to ask).
> 
> And for your second q, I would go larger (fingers swell in the summer with heat, also depends on the climate where you live) as long as it doesn’t easily go over your knuckle. To me that’s how I know it’s too big. Also, maybe pick the size that fits a couple fingers so you have some options



Thank you so much for the advice, that’s very helpful. My SA said she doesn’t think it’s made in yellow gold but it might be possible to special order. I’m gonna go in and try the rose gold anyway to see.


----------



## htx1234

I just adore this band.


----------



## may0112

Hi ladies does the love diamond ring run small? Im a 6.5 , should i buy 53 or 54?


----------



## Cat Fondler

htx1234 said:


> I just adore this band.


Love this combo. Where is your baguette band from?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

may0112 said:


> Hi ladies does the love diamond ring run small? Im a 6.5 , should i buy 53 or 54?


IMO, yes.  I purchased a 55 originally, but it was a tad snug, so I swapped for a 56.  I wear on a size 7 finger.  I also want to note that I live in a very hot/humid climate.   Thus, my fingers tend to swell more often than not.


----------



## may0112

Designer_Dreams said:


> IMO, yes.  I purchased a 55 originally, but it was a tad snug, so I swapped for a 56.  I wear on a size 7 finger.  I also want to note that I live in a very hot/humid climate.   Thus, my fingers tend to swell more often than not.



thank you, i went to the store to try last night, the SA did say the entire love ring runs smaller than JUC, had to go one size up for love


----------



## htx1234

Cat Fondler said:


> Love this combo. Where is your baguette band from?


 Single stone! They are French cuts


----------



## fufulynn

I got my Cartier love wedding band in rose gold! After going back and forth about sizing, I ended up going with a size 50 (I’m a 5.5).

Thank you to everyone who helped me with the sizing! I love the way it completes my current rose gold wedding set 

We get married this September 26th and I cannot wait to wear them all together!


----------



## bitterpeach

fufulynn said:


> I got my Cartier love wedding band in rose gold! After going back and forth about sizing, I ended up going with a size 50 (I’m a 5.5).
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped me with the sizing! I love the way it completes my current rose gold wedding set
> 
> We get married this September 26th and I cannot wait to wear them all together!
> 
> View attachment 5181449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181451


Looks great with your other rings. Congratulations!


----------



## step2005

In Paris for a week and couldn’t resist updating wedding set with a small RG. Never thought I’d mix metal but loving it!


----------



## love4coach

finally got a YG wedding band for my 20th anniversary.... love how it sits so flush with my ring. i'm a 6.5 and the 54 fits perfectly!


----------



## Cat Fondler

love4coach said:


> finally got a YG wedding band for my 20th anniversary.... love how it sits so flush with my ring. i'm a 6.5 and the 54 fits perfectly!


Congratulations! Looks nice together.


----------



## MaggyH

I need your opinion guys, does the Love ring looks ok on this finger?


----------



## Lillianlm

MaggyH said:


> I need your opinion guys, does the Love ring looks ok on this finger?


 
I think it looks a bit tight.


----------



## MaggyH

Lillianlm said:


> I think it looks a bit tight.


I think it’s because it’s so hot here and my fingers are swollen like sausages  I won’t have this problem once I’m back home.


----------



## labelwhore04

Hi everyone,

i just got the cartier love ring in white gold for my wedding band. Its a size 51(5 and 3/4) but im starting to realize its a bit tight. I wore it to my wedding ceremony and a few hrs afterwards before realizing it was too snug. Will Cartier let me exchange it? Ive read so many stories of cartier refusing exchanges/returns based on signs of wear even if people only wore it for 2 seconds. Im really stressed that they wont let me exchange it. If my exchAnge is refused, can i get it re-sized?


----------



## Cat Fondler

my experience has been that if the piece is in like new condition (no scratches) and there is no personal engraving you would be able to exchange it.


----------



## Purrsey

Likewise, my experience is also so long no sign of scratches one may exchange easily. Mine was not even unwrapped; SA exchanged for me.

would you be able to see if your ring has any scratches?


----------



## Purrsey

I am playing with my aunt's jewellery.
do you think this love ring looks too chunky on me?


----------



## hers4eva

labelwhore04 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i just got the cartier love ring in white gold for my wedding band. Its a size 51(5 and 3/4) but im starting to realize its a bit tight. I wore it to my wedding ceremony and a few hrs afterwards before realizing it was too snug. Will Cartier let me exchange it? Ive read so many stories of cartier refusing exchanges/returns based on signs of wear even if people only wore it for 2 seconds. Im really stressed that they wont let me exchange it. If my exchAnge is refused, can i get it re-sized?




My recent visit to my SA said they can only resize them smaller not larger.


----------



## labelwhore04

hers4eva said:


> My recent visit to my SA said they can only resize them smaller not larger.



interesting! They better let me exchange it, its still in perfect condition. I have an appt in store on Wednesday. Im just nervous after hearing about how strict they are about “signs of wear.”


----------



## labelwhore04

Purrsey said:


> Likewise, my experience is also so long no sign of scratches one may exchange easily. Mine was not even unwrapped; SA exchanged for me.
> 
> would you be able to see if your ring has any scratches?


I just inspected it under light and i can spot a teeny tiny scratch. I barely even wore it!!! Do you think they will exchange it? Im going in on Wednesday for my appt.  i refuse to walk out of there without an exchange.


----------



## cly_forever

Purrsey said:


> I am playing with my aunt's jewellery.
> do you think this love ring looks too chunky on me?
> 
> View attachment 5199679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199681


I think it looks perfect, especially on that finger! 
By the way, what size was the Clash ring you were wearing? Was it a small?


----------



## Purrsey

cly_forever said:


> I think it looks perfect, especially on that finger!
> By the way, what size was the Clash ring you were wearing? Was it a small?


Thanks. Not sure of the comfort in a long day- I've never worn such thick band before. Or how it may affect mobility when writing, working with hands. But it's definitely very bling in real life.

Yes the clash ring is small.


----------



## cly_forever

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Not sure of the comfort in a long day- I've never worn such thick band before. Or how it may affect mobility when writing, working with hands. But it's definitely very bling in real life.
> 
> Yes the clash ring is small.


Maybe it may affect the mobility a little, but for what is worth...I mean, it is stunning and if you can deal with the bling.....  
To me, unless I wear absolutely nothing, I am never comfortable. *_coming from someone from a hot, humid country_*


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

_Love Wedding Band / thin version_


----------



## tykva75

I just purchased the 3 diamond love ring but now am not sure if I should’ve gotten the plain one. This one is way too tick to a point that it’s uncomfortable. Also kinda defeats the purpose of having three diamonds since one one can be visible when you wear it. Should I just exchange it for the regular love ring? The only reason I initially chose this one is not to be too repetitive with my love bracelet.


----------



## Purrsey

tykva75 said:


> I just purchased the 3 diamond love ring but now am not sure if I should’ve gotten the plain one. This one is way too tick to a point that it’s uncomfortable. Also kinda defeats the purpose of having three diamonds since one one can be visible when you wear it. Should I just exchange it for the regular love ring? The only reason I initially chose this one is not to be too repetitive with my love bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248058


That's something interesting to note about 3 diamonds but only 1 can be seen when worn. Maybe I've never considered that ring as I knew the thickness would bother me. I have one pave one pass down to me, I don't really wear it as I find it thick to the point of not comfy.
I think ring comfort is very important since hands are one of the most hardworking parts of our body. I think you should consider exchange if you're not wowed by its comfort.


----------



## MaggyH

tykva75 said:


> I just purchased the 3 diamond love ring but now am not sure if I should’ve gotten the plain one. This one is way too tick to a point that it’s uncomfortable. Also kinda defeats the purpose of having three diamonds since one one can be visible when you wear it. Should I just exchange it for the regular love ring? The only reason I initially chose this one is not to be too repetitive with my love bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248058


I would exchange it, it’s too thick for me as well, uncomfortable!


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

tykva75 said:


> I just purchased the 3 diamond love ring but now am not sure if I should’ve gotten the plain one. This one is way too tick to a point that it’s uncomfortable. Also kinda defeats the purpose of having three diamonds since one one can be visible when you wear it. Should I just exchange it for the regular love ring? The only reason I initially chose this one is not to be too repetitive with my love bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248058



If you aren’t 100% on it, exchange!


----------



## scheurin

I my view my reg Love ring is the least comfy I own - regardless of diamonds.


----------



## Msdanger

Does anyone have a love solitaire? Please post pictures! I’m very interested in it but wonder how small the diamond looks!


----------



## tykva75

Purrsey said:


> That's something interesting to note about 3 diamonds but only 1 can be seen when worn. Maybe I've never considered that ring as I knew the thickness would bother me. I have one pave one pass down to me, I don't really wear it as I find it thick to the point of not comfy.
> I think ring comfort is very important since hands are one of the most hardworking parts of our body. I think you should consider exchange if you're not wowed by its comfort.





MaggyH said:


> I would exchange it, it’s too thick for me as well, uncomfortable!





SparkleOnSunday said:


> If you aren’t 100% on it, exchange!


Thanks everyone!! Ended up exchanging for the one without diamonds and it's perfect!


----------



## Purrsey

tykva75 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Ended up exchanging for the one without diamonds and it's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265267


And you have one of my fav bracelet  stacks! (Exact combo).


----------



## MaggyH

tykva75 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Ended up exchanging for the one without diamonds and it's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265267


Perfect stack!


----------



## Msdanger

I ended up ordering the love solitaire but am on the fence. It’s pretty for sure, but as someone else says kind of looks like a promise ring. I wanted it for a wedding band to wear alone but it is more delicate looking than I thought it would be. And after seeing pics of two thin wedding bands WG and RG layered I’m kind of thinking maybe that might look better? 

What do you guys think? Keep the solitaire or go with RG wedding band alone or with WG wedding band?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Very pretty. But a plain love band would be even more underwhelming, IMO. Not sure how stacking 2 would look, but maybe less like a wedding set (but interesting, with the 2 colors). Have you considered the regular sized love ring? It comes plain, or with diamonds but since the stones are set into the band the ring is thicker, and as some report, uncomfortable.
You didn’t ask for other ideas, but I think a diamond eternity band would look really nice with your love solitaire.
I have a plain wedding love band and think it looks better stacked with other, different rings, unless the goal is for an understated piece (worn by itself). Have fun deciding!


----------



## Msdanger

@Cat Fondler yeah I completely agree on the underwhelming point of a plain wedding band. I was playing around with layering yesterday and the solitaire is enough on its own but adds more interest with other rings on the hand whereas the plain band kind of disappears. It looks nice up close but it’s so dainty you can’t see the motifs from afar. I’ve abandoned the idea of two love bands lol. I would want WG for contrast but don’t like the way Cartier WG looks or ages after seeing more pics. 

I did consider the classic love ring. I like the presence it has but i want more of a wedding band vs statement look. I have the 6 diamond love bracelet and honestly the embedded diamond is not worth it. They’re teeny tiny and catch very little light cuz of the setting. 

Thanks for the suggestion on the eternity band! I looked some pics up and it does look great together. Where did you get your eternity band from?


----------



## MaggyH

Msdanger said:


> I ended up ordering the love solitaire but am on the fence. It’s pretty for sure, but as someone else says kind of looks like a promise ring. I wanted it for a wedding band to wear alone but it is more delicate looking than I thought it would be. And after seeing pics of two thin wedding bands WG and RG layered I’m kind of thinking maybe that might look better?
> 
> What do you guys think? Keep the solitaire or go with RG wedding band alone or with WG wedding band?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269953


It's very pretty! I would add a thin eternity band, or even two to wear on both sides of this ring. Just to add some more sparkle


----------



## Cat Fondler

Msdanger said:


> @Cat Fondler yeah I completely agree on the underwhelming point of a plain wedding band. I was playing around with layering yesterday and the solitaire is enough on its own but adds more interest with other rings on the hand whereas the plain band kind of disappears. It looks nice up close but it’s so dainty you can’t see the motifs from afar. I’ve abandoned the idea of two love bands lol. I would want WG for contrast but don’t like the way Cartier WG looks or ages after seeing more pics.
> 
> I did consider the classic love ring. I like the presence it has but i want more of a wedding band vs statement look. I have the 6 diamond love bracelet and honestly the embedded diamond is not worth it. They’re teeny tiny and catch very little light cuz of the setting.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion on the eternity band! I looked some pics up and it does look great together. Where did you get your eternity band from?


Oh, I don’t have an eternity band for my wedding set, but I did get one through Etsy to stack with various Cartier rings (like my love band) on my right hand, just to add a little sparkle.
I haven’t really studied the diamond version of the love ring, but I would expect the diamonds would have enough presence proportionally than those on the bracelet.


----------



## Pagan

I bought my first Cartier items this weekend. I got the RG Love wedding band (53) to stack with the small Trinity (52).

Next purchase will be a YG Love wedding ring to stack with the RG.


----------



## tykva75

Does anyone wear love ring on one hand and love wedding band on the other? Would it be too much of the same motif? I really like the combo of my ering with YG love ring and the watch. Thinking of either getting the plain YG love wedding band or the pave YG one. Was thinking if it’s the pave one it wouldn’t be too repetitive but not sure how it would look if worn together with ering…


----------



## MaggyH

tykva75 said:


> Does anyone wear love ring on one hand and love wedding band on the other? Would it be too much of the same motif? I really like the combo of my ering with YG love ring and the watch. Thinking of either getting the plain YG love wedding band or the pave YG one. Was thinking if it’s the pave one it wouldn’t be too repetitive but not sure how it would look if worn together with ering…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272977


I wear a WG Love ring on my left hand pointer finger and a wedding band on my right hand middle finger. I want to buy either the small Trinity or a small JUC to stack with it.


----------



## newaroundhere

My small yg love ring was delivered today! I bought it to stack with my small yg JUC in the colder months when my fingers shrink. My juc fits perfect in the summer when my fingers are more swollen, but slides around a lot now that it’s cold. In the summer I’ll probably wear it on my left hand.

I bought it on Rebag on Black Friday, with a trade in and their sale it was only $330 out of pocket! And it seriously looks brand new. Yippee!


----------



## hers4eva

My Shih Tzu Boy and I would like to wish everyone here a Healthy and Happy - Merry Christmas 2021  
My Hubby and I love our new Cartier rings 







My sweet boy as Santa Claus


----------



## scheurin

newaroundhere said:


> My small yg love ring was delivered today! I bought it to stack with my small yg JUC in the colder months when my fingers shrink. My juc fits perfect in the summer when my fingers are more swollen, but slides around a lot now that it’s cold. In the summer I’ll probably wear it on my left hand.



Your nails are so cool!


----------



## CCLVYSL

just joined the cartier club! purchased a pink gold love wedding ring for our anniversary. unfortunately our anniversary isn’t until the 11th so i won’t have it on my hand until then


----------



## pearlgrass

hers4eva said:


> My Shih Tzu Boy and I would like to wish everyone here a Healthy and Happy - Merry Christmas 2021
> My Hubby and I love our new Cartier rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet boy as Santa Claus



Happy New Year! Your Shih Tzu boy is super cute


----------



## pearlgrass

CCLVYSL said:


> just joined the cartier club! purchased a pink gold love wedding ring for our anniversary. unfortunately our anniversary isn’t until the 11th so i won’t have it on my hand until then
> View attachment 5289988



Congrats on your LOVE wedding ring!


----------



## hers4eva

pearlgrass said:


> Happy New Year! Your Shih Tzu boy is super cute




*we both thank you  for your sweet reply* 

Happy New Year!


----------



## TangerineKandy

I'm considering purchasing the love ring as my first piece of Cartier.

I'm looking at the wedding band as it's thinner vs the regular. 

Would you say the sizing chart online is accurate/ true to size?


----------



## CCLVYSL

i’m in love with my love  unfortunately the cleaning chemicals we use at work has given me eczema but i’ll survive


----------



## Cat Fondler

CCLVYSL said:


> i’m in love with my love  unfortunately the cleaning chemicals we use at work has given me eczema but i’ll survive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295968


Very pretty!


----------



## Purseaddict718

So surprised my mom got me love ring and it’s engraved.  Never too old for presents


----------



## MaggyH

Purseaddict718 said:


> So surprised my mom got me love ring and it’s engraved.  Never too old for presents


What a sweet and thoughtful gift!


----------



## luxurylucy

Does anyone feel like the rose gold ring edge isn’t as sharp as the yellow gold ring?


----------



## Leohina

Hello everyone. Does anyone wear US size 7? If so what size do i get in love?


----------



## aiko610

My RG solitaire and RG small with diamonds. I picked up the RG small w/diamonds in St Barth's and was tax free


----------



## luxurylucy

Leohina said:


> Hello everyone. Does anyone wear US size 7? If so what size do i get in love?


The ring fits true to size


----------



## MaggyH

Hi Guys, I have a slim Love ring size 54 that I wear on my middle finger. I want to get small JUC ring and stack with it. What size JUC should I get please?


----------



## Leohina

MaggyH said:


> Hi Guys, I have a slim Love ring size 54 that I wear on my middle finger. I want to get small JUC ring and stack with it. What size JUC should I get please?


53


----------



## bluebird03

MaggyH said:


> Hi Guys, I have a slim Love ring size 54 that I wear on my middle finger. I want to get small JUC ring and stack with it. What size JUC should I get please?


I wear a 54 as well in the love but had to go down several sizes in the JUC, i think i went with 51. The CA said I had to account for the nailhead taking up space but your fingers could be different than mine so it's best to try at the store. Honestly, though the 2 of them don't look good together.


----------



## bluebird03

bluebird03 said:


> I wear a 54 as well in the love but had to go down several sizes in the JUC, i think i went with 51. The CA said I had to account for the nailhead taking up space but your fingers could be different than mine so it's best to try at the store. Honestly, though the 2 of them don't look good together.



ETA: Now that the weather is warming up i found that my fingers are swelling and the 54 is soooo tight


----------



## xblackxstarx

Can anyone help me with my love ring sizing 
I usually wear a size UK O ring. What would likely be my love ring size for the wedding band ring ? 
I don't have access to the store to try it on in person and have put off ordering it for years for this reason alone.


----------



## darkangel07760

xblackxstarx said:


> Can anyone help me with my love ring sizing
> I usually wear a size UK O ring. What would likely be my love ring size for the wedding band ring ?
> I don't have access to the store to try it on in person and have put off ordering it for years for this reason alone.


I have two ring sizers that I purchased off of Amazon; one for average bands and one for wide width bands. I strongly recommend these and then measure your fingers in the morning, afternoon, and evening. It is so helpful!


----------



## JOJA

darkangel07760 said:


> I have two ring sizers that I purchased off of Amazon; one for average bands and one for wide width bands. I strongly recommend these and then measure your fingers in the morning, afternoon, and evening. It is so helpful!



I have the normal ring sizer but that wide width one is great!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## darkangel07760

JOJA said:


> I have the normal ring sizer but that wide width one is great!  Thanks for sharing!!


It helps a lot. The size difference is pretty big, I was surprised!


----------



## xblackxstarx

darkangel07760 said:


> I have two ring sizers that I purchased off of Amazon; one for average bands and one for wide width bands. I strongly recommend these and then measure your fingers in the morning, afternoon, and evening. It is so helpful!




Oh wow that's brilliant do you have the links to purchase these ? Thank you so much for the idea !


----------



## darkangel07760

xblackxstarx said:


> Oh wow that's brilliant do you have the links to purchase these ? Thank you so much for the idea !


MUDDER Stainless Steel s Finger... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CCG6IQY?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
That’s for the regular one, for some reason I can’t find the exact one that I got for the wide band, but I always read the reviews and pick ones with the best reviews!


----------



## inlovewithchanel

Does anyone have a ring size of 4.5? Does it fit true to size for the thicker love ring?


----------



## xfiwh

inlovewithchanel said:


> Does anyone have a ring size of 4.5? Does it fit true to size for the thicker love ring?



I’m a 4.75 and the 49 fits perfect for both when my finger is normal and when it’s a little swollen in the summer. I would say it’s true to size.


----------



## Caspin22

newaroundhere said:


> My small yg love ring was delivered today! I bought it to stack with my small yg JUC in the colder months when my fingers shrink. My juc fits perfect in the summer when my fingers are more swollen, but slides around a lot now that it’s cold. In the summer I’ll probably wear it on my left hand.
> 
> I bought it on Rebag on Black Friday, with a trade in and their sale it was only $330 out of pocket! And it seriously looks brand new. Yippee!



Gorgeous! I was trolling through this thread looking for this exact combo - the Love wedding band stacked with the JUC ring. I have a WG Love wedding band that I wear on my right hand middle finger, and was thinking that a rose gold JUC would look super cool stacked with it.  Your photo proves me right - I love the two rings together!!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

aiko610 said:


> My RG solitaire and RG small with diamonds. I picked up the RG small w/diamonds in St Barth's and was tax free
> View attachment 5333561


This is absolutely beautiful. If you don’t mind me asking what’s the carat on the love solitaire ?


----------



## darkangel07760

Got my YG slim Love in and it’s beautiful! I stacked with some Catbird rings.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Purseaddict718 said:


> So surprised my mom got me love ring and it’s engraved.  Never too old for presents


Is that a regular sized or small JUC ring?


----------



## Purseaddict718

Mid Century Gal said:


> Is that a regular sized or small JUC ring?


It’s the small one.


----------



## truffpuff

Picked up the rainbow love ring this weekend and am obsessed!


----------



## vieve99

Hey guys, I’m not sure if this is the right place to post, but I currently have the sm love bracelet w diamonds in yg. I’ve been eyeing the love ring, but unsure if i should go with the love wedding band or regular size. Any advice or thoughts will be very much appreciated?!


----------



## bluebird03

vieve99 said:


> Hey guys, I’m not sure if this is the right place to post, but I currently have the sm love bracelet w diamonds in yg. I’ve been eyeing the love ring, but unsure if i should go with the love wedding band or regular size. Any advice or thoughts will be very much appreciated?!



The small is dainty and the regular has a nice presence so it definitely depends on your preference. Personally, I like the regular.


----------



## Tabitha14

Hey ladies, i need some advice please. A thin band ring for me is usually a size 50 but can get a little snug in the summer when my fingers swell. I want to buy the thin love wedding ring. I am not sure if i need 51 or 52? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggnyc

Hi everyone!  I was in Cartier recently and the SA had on a Love wedding band with the single diamond. She had it stacked on either side with super thin pave diamond bands. It looked so good!!! I am definitely going to buy the same love ring and would like to copy her look! Wondering if anyone in this group stacks similarly and would be willing to share a pic and info on where you get your pave diamond band from? I wish I had gotten a pic of the SA's hand now.


----------



## guccilover21

Yep I love that look. Do it all the time.


----------



## Samia

My white and rose gold band 
I personally think the white suits me more


----------



## darkangel07760

Samia said:


> My white and rose gold band
> I personally think the white suits me more


I love the rose gold on you!


----------



## ditzydi

ggnyc said:


> Hi everyone!  I was in Cartier recently and the SA had on a Love wedding band with the single diamond. She had it stacked on either side with super thin pave diamond bands. It looked so good!!! I am definitely going to buy the same love ring and would like to copy her look! Wondering if anyone in this group stacks similarly and would be willing to share a pic and info on where you get your pave diamond band from? I wish I had gotten a pic of the SA's hand now.


I was just watching Dream Home Makeover on Netflix and saw that Shay has two eternity bands and a I think a Love ring on top.  It’s season 3, episode 3 if you want to see it.


----------



## Cogmarks

Tabitha14 said:


> Hey ladies, i need some advice please. A thin band ring for me is usually a size 50 but can get a little snug in the summer when my fingers swell. I want to buy the thin love wedding ring. I am not sure if i need 51 or 52? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


You really should try one on. If you don’t live near a store and have to order online, you can send it back if it doesn’t fit. If a 50 on a thin band fits you, I think the 51 would work with the Love wedding band. If it’s close, you can always add sizing beads inside a ring that’s slightly too large, but you can’t make it any larger if it becomes too small.


----------



## ntbn88

Hello lovelies, does anyone have the thin plain wedding band stacked with the small/thin pave diamond wedding band? I would love to see how they stack. Thank you


----------



## Tabitha14

Tabitha14 said:


> Hey ladies, i need some advice please. A thin band ring for me is usually a size 50 but can get a little snug in the summer when my fingers swell. I want to buy the thin love wedding ring. I am not sure if i need 51 or 52? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I had to go with a 52 in the end and i think a 53 would have fitted too. 52 is a whole size bigger than my normal size for that finger. I don't think it's true to size at all like the SA said.


----------



## Chanello_ShopGirl

Hi, fellow Love ring friends! Wow, everyone’s rings - and stacks - are stunning! Thanks for sharing! 

I have a bit of a weird-ish question? I’m just wondering if anyone has had the same experience as me when it comes to sizing…

My Love ring (rose gold, normal size, 3 diamonds), is a size 50. I wear it on my middle finger on my right hand; and it also fits the middle finger on my left hand. This was purchased pre-loved from an estate sale. (Love: https://www.cartier.com/en-ca/jewelry/rings/love-ring-3-diamonds-CRB4087500.html)

My JUC ring (yellow gold, normal size, with diamonds around the nail head and at the tip of the ring) is a size 53. The JUC only fits on my middle left finger (my right middle finger is misshapen at the joint due to an injury that didn’t heal correctly, so the odd shape of this ring/nail cannot make it over the injured part lol). This was also purchased pre-loved from an estate sale. (JUC: https://www.cartier.com/en-ca/jewelry/rings/juste-un-clou-ring-CRB4216900.html)

From reading through a lot of threads about these rings and watching review videos, as well as using the size guide on the Cartier website, my understanding is that the Love ring should be bigger than the JUC. 

Has anyone had this experience? Where your Love ring is actually smaller than your JUC? Perhaps it is dependent on the version that you get? Should I be concerned in any way? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tiffness

I just picked up my Love wedding band over the weekend. I went back and forth between a 55 or 56 (both fit but the 55 was a little snug). I purchased the 56 thinking I would try on again at home. I struggled with the idea of the size being equivalent to a 7.5 when my actual wedding band size is 6.75. However, when I compared at home, I was surprised at how minimal the difference is. Makes sense to have a little extra room if planning to stack (and for swelling) so I'm likely going to stick with the 56.


----------



## yinyin1288

Does anyone wear their YG ring (either love or juc) 24/7 and also have to use hand sanitizer frequently for their job? Any issues with fading or tarnishing? TIA!


----------



## emmababy

Bought my regular love ring in yellow gold 2 days ago. Here’s my hubby wearing it on his pinky finger . The ring fits my right hand ring finger ❤️


----------



## ehy210

aiko610 said:


> My RG solitaire and RG small with diamonds. I picked up the RG small w/diamonds in St Barth's and was tax free
> View attachment 5333561


Gorgeous. How are you liking the small pave ring? Does it show a lot of wear like the regular love ring?


----------

